# 

## sebcioc55

Witam,
jest spore zainteresowanie i jest dużo zapaleńców którzy chcą zrealizować u siebie elementy automatyki budynkowej lub nawet całe systemy. Za głosami forumowiczów chciałbym przenieść tutaj dyskusję na ten temat z jednego z dzienników budowy. Może temat umrze śmiercią naturalną lub będzie się rozwijał. Czas pokaże. 
Zapraszam do kontynuowania dyskusji tutaj. Zaczne od swojego ostatniego posta, wcześniejsze posty w przytoczonym wyżej dzienniku.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ten "czujnik klaskania" jest bardzo wrażliwy, czasami podwójne klaśnięcie łapie jako 3 klaśnięcia, w ogóle sterowanie nim czegokolwiek to jakaś masakra. Testowałem go i nie użyłbym go w domu, każde "plaśnięcie" go wzbudza - zależy jaką mamy ustawioną czułość ale jak słabą to trzeba głośno klaskać i wtedy łapie co trzeba, ale trzeba się wczuwać w to mocno.

Ja sterowanie głosem widzę poprzez openhaba, wraz z spersonalizowanym sterowaniem resztą. Openhab jest open sourcowy i dla mnie to meeega kombajn do wszystkiego, tak samo apka i sterowanie głosem. Do wszystkiego są kody źródłowe. Wystarczy zmodyfikować sterowanie głosem tak aby czekało na ALFREDA i potem wykonywało to co sie mu każe. Oczywiście trzeba mieć androida, można kupić dongle jak pisał Fan*ft albo po prostu mieć w każdym pokoju tablet (ja tak zamierzam). Nie trzeba rozróżniać pomieszczeń w komendzie bo można dodać identyfikator do urzadzenia które daną komendę usłyszało. Można też zrobić tak że każdy tablet będzie miał różne menu w zależności od pomieszczenia. Może wisieć w miejscu włącznika światła, jego dolna połowa to wyłącz a górna włącz (no bo nie wszystko można ruchem załatwić - czasami chcemy siedzieć w ciemnościach w pokoju). Jeżeli zbliżymy rękę i nie wcisniemy "przycisku" od światła przechodzi do menu pokoju (sterowanie światłem, temperaturą, roletami i co tam jeszcze chcemy).

Tutaj jest pokazane jak to działa, wszystko na arduino:




więc całkiem sprawie i teoretycznie za darmo, bo telefon ma kazdy, a arduino czy cokolwiek innego z obsługą javy też. Oczywiście jak chce się zaoszczędzić i mieć pod siebie trzeba porzeźbić  :yes: 

p.s. obczajcie też oświetlenie schodów które zrobił gość z powyższego filmiku, całkiem sprawnie to ogarnął.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki Seba!

Gość zrobił temat inteligentnych samorobnych instalacji domowych, możliwych do wykonania samemu, bo go o to poprosiłem. Dobry chłopak, kryję go. 

Mam wielką prośbę do wszelkich speców z tego forum o pomoc w realizacji swojego własnego sterowania domem. Samemu, tanio, łatwo i z sensem.

Chciałbym zrobić sterowanie światłami i domem bez ruszania się z kanapy. Do tego projekt Jasper choćby w salonie - choć to fajny bajer dla całego domu. 

Weźmy się i zróbmy!

----------


## Sztywniak

Nie chciałbym Was zniechęcać ale to może Wam zająć zdecydowanie dłużej niż budowa domu  :wink: 

Sterowanie głosowe :
Wasz sposób ma pewną wadę : trzeba wyjąć smartfona z kieszeni, nacisnąć przycisk budzenia, odblokować ekran, uruchomić aplikację i dopiero coś powiedzieć.
5 sekund jak nic. Szybciej podejdziesz do włącznika na ścianie.
Gdybyście zastosowali np Taskera i Autovoice na Androida, to możecie mieć rozpoznawanie mowy ciągłe i nie tak prymitywne jak w pokazanej aplikacji, ponieważ możecie mówić jednym ciągiem np : "włącz światła w salonie z wyjątkiem lampa schody" lub "włącz światła i otwórz rolety"
Innym sposobem jest użycie smartwatcha. Przykład na youtube :



przykłady wykonania macie tutaj : http://inteligentnydom.lic.pl

Wiele gotowych skryptów, moduły i użytkowników zainteresowanych budową/rozbudową własnych systemów ID macie tutaj : http://forum.lic.pl

----------


## dendrytus

> Mam wielką prośbę do wszelkich speców z tego forum o pomoc w realizacji swojego własnego sterowania domem. Samemu, *tanio, łatwo i z sensem.*


A po co ci trzy różne instalacje?


PS.



> Za głosami forumowiczów chciałbym przenieść tutaj dyskusję na  ten temat z jednego z dzienników budowy.


On powinien zostać tam gdzie był.

A co do czujnika klaskania, to lepiej zrobić czujnik wykrywający palniecie się w czoło tym


Do nabycia w przystępnej cenie na allegro.

Dla ułatwienie dodam, że po palnięciu się w łeb, często następuje zdanie: O matko boska! lub O ja pierd*le! 
Osobiście nie wiem jak zrealizować takim młotkiem funkcje ściemniania.

PS2.
Proponowałbym najpierw przeczytać jakąś poważną książkę na temat jakichkolwiek instalacji inteligentnych lub chociaż jakąś dokumentację dla instalatora od producenta takich systemów. Dobre pozycje mają po 300 stron

*Podstawowa* książka od KNX ma 329 stron

----------


## Fan*ft

> Proponowałbym najpierw przeczytać jakąś poważną książkę na temat jakichkolwiek instalacji inteligentnych lub chociaż jakąś dokumentację dla instalatora od producenta takich systemów. Dobre pozycje mają po 300 stron


Obawiam się, że nie zrozumiałeś idei tego tematu.

Ja chcę zrobić taką instalację samemu .... bo mnie to bawi.
Nie chcę odtwarzać rozwiązań innych firm bo widziałem je w akcji i nie powaliły mnie na kolana.
Gotowe instalacje są diabelnie drogie a ja mam do wydania 2-3 tysiące.

Wzorując się na innych nic nowego nie wymyślisz ...




> Nie chciałbym Was zniechęcać ale to może Wam zająć zdecydowanie dłużej niż budowa domu 
> 
> Sterowanie głosowe :
> Wasz sposób ma pewną wadę : trzeba wyjąć smartfona z kieszeni, nacisnąć przycisk budzenia, odblokować ekran, uruchomić aplikację i dopiero coś powiedzieć.
> 5 sekund jak nic. Szybciej podejdziesz do włącznika na ścianie.
> Gdybyście zastosowali np Taskera i Autovoice na Androida, to możecie mieć rozpoznawanie mowy ciągłe i nie tak prymitywne jak w pokazanej aplikacji,


Może nie dłużej ale nikt nie twierdzi, że będzie łatwo.

Mi też idea wyciągania smartfonu się nie podoba, dlatego chcę zintegrować urządzenie z Androidem (dongle TV) z pokojem. Będzie nasłuchiwać bez przerwy a włączy rozpoznawanie głosu na hasło np. "Alfred"  :smile: 
Google w API do Androida udostępnia bibliotekę do zamiany głosu na tekst i to nawet po polsku. Więc napisanie takiego AutoVoice'a to jeden wieczór.

Na aliexepress za 36$ można kupić prosty tablet na nadroidzie. Co przy 10 pomieszczeniach będzie raptem kosztować dodatkowe 1200 zł. Myślę że pomysł do przetrawienia. A mając tablet na ścianie można zrobić piękny dotykowy interaktywny włącznik urządzeń w pokoju.

Idea zaczyna mi się podobać  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

> Obawiam się, że nie zrozumiałeś idei tego tematu.
> 
> Ja chcę zrobić taką instalację samemu .... bo mnie to bawi.
> Nie chcę odtwarzać rozwiązań innych firm bo widziałem je w akcji i nie powaliły mnie na kolana.
> Gotowe instalacje są diabelnie drogie a ja mam do wydania 2-3 tysiące.
> 
> Wzorując się na innych nic nowego nie wymyślisz ...


Dendrytus jest specyficzny, uważaj  :wink: 

Wracając do tematu - Inteligentny Dom to tak naprawdę kompleksowa integracja wszystkich instalacji, więc w wymienionym budżecie wystarczy na zaledwie kilka wycinków (za 2500 zł kupisz raptem 50 samych przekaźników). Obsługę głosem czy klaskaniem należy traktować w kategorii dostawki do kompletnego systemu, tak jak dodatkowy pilot. 

Generalnie da się zrobić taki system na pająka z różnych dziwnych klocków pokleconych na strychach. Tyle że na tym forum są raczej integratorzy oferujący komercyjne rozwiązania. Analogizując - tutaj sami dekarze a ty szukasz drwala. Na twoim miejscu zacząłbym od forum elektroda.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dużo merytorycznych wypowiedzi i inteligentnego humoru. Świetnie. Gdybym chciał mieć KNX, to znalazłbym firmę która to zamontuje, zapłacił i miał. Nie mam jednak na to kasy, więc chcę coś zrobić samemu. 

Ja osobiście chcę mieć tylko światło sterowane bez żadnych pilotów zdalnie i wyłączanie podczas nieobecności. Do tego widziałem na rPi oprogramowanie Jasper w akcji i też zrobiło na mnie wrażenie, ale wystarczy mi to w salonie.

Inni mają ambitniejsze plany, ale ogranicza ich budżet i to wszystkich łączy. Jeśli ktoś boi się konkurencji ze strony samorobów, którzy chcą zrobić amatorski system IB dla siebie, to powinien chyba sam sobie tym gumowym młotkiem do głowy nastukać.

----------


## Fan*ft

Dzięki będę uważał *homelogic*  :smile: 

Ja chcę podejść do tego kompleksowo.
Mówisz np. o przekaźnikach ... one tak naprawdę kosztują grosze:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-5...662805041.html
I nie mówię o gotowych "chińskich" rozwiązaniach.
Części można kupić za grosze. Płytki sobie zaprojektuję.

Do sterowania oświetleniem (chcę użyć listw diodowych) użyję np. układu PSMN017-30EL.
Arduino (2$) + nRF24L01 (3$) + 6*PSMN017-30EL (6*1$) + 4*PIR (4*1$) + płytka (8zł) = 6 punktowy radiowy sterownik świateł (z dimmerem) z 4 czujnikami ruchu za 70 zł.  Pokaż mi komercyjne rozwiązanie za chociaż 700 zł. Ja nie znalazłem.
A taki układ spokojnie obsłuży mi cały pokój. Do tego podobny układ z przekaźnikami i mam sterowanie 220V. Do tego tablet za 40$ i mam inteligentne sterowanie głosem.
Jedno pomieszczenie wychodzi za 300 zł.

Nie szukam informacji jak coś wykonać bo tą wiedzę posiadam.
Szukam raczej pomysłów na ciekawe rozwiązania.

Komercyjne rozwiązania są komercyjne czyli kosztowne.
Elektronika tak naprawdę jest bardzo tania. Płaci się za za gotowe rozwiązania. Ktoś to skonstruował, wymyślił i chce na tym zarobić.

Tak ... chcę być drwalem  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Rozumiem, że niektórzy wdrażają gotowe rozwiązania i będą tego bronić za wszelką cenę i drwić z innych, którzy próbują zrobić to po swojemu. Tak jest w każdej branży i prawie na każdym etapie budowy domu. 
KNX jest spoko, działa, można do niego podłączyć mnóstwo różnych systemów/akcesoriów. Niestety każda implementacja tego standardu w czymkolwiek to dużo $$. 
Jak ktoś ma czas i chęci i wie co robi to czemu ma nie wykonać identycznej funkcjonalności po swojemu, u siebie w domu?
*Fan*ft* widzę że aliexpress to jedna z Twoich ulubionych stron  :smile:  ale fakt, dużo rzeczy można kupić tam tanio w cale nie jakiś strasznie tandetnych.
Tak jak inni piszą i ja też jestem tego zdania, sterowanie głosem to dodatek i jak widać nie trudny do zrobienia. Głównie skupiałbym się na automatyzacji większości funkcji. Co znowu zrobione po swojemu i pod siebie będzie działać bardzo dobrze i za ułamek kwoty, którą trzeba by zapłacić za gotowe rozwiązania.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie szukam informacji jak coś wykonać bo tą wiedzę posiadam.


Naprawdę?



> *Inteligentny budynek* (również _inteligentny dom_, _system zarządzania budynkiem (Building Management System (BMS)_) – określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku.
> 
>  Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami. Dzięki informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu,  budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, co  prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa,  minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji oraz ograniczenia emisji szkodliwych zanieczyszczeń. System inteligentnego budynku nie powinien wpływać negatywnie na ludzi znajdujących się w jego środowisku.


A teraz wskaż gdzie w twoim pomyśle masz zrealizowane podstawy definicji. 
Tablet i sterownia głosowe nie wchodzą w zakres funkcjonowania IB/ID

----------


## Fan*ft

*dendrytus* ... a już ci odpowiadam.

W moim systemie każdy czujnik, włącznik czy panel sterujący będzie połączony radiowo z komputerem  :smile: 
I to komputer centralny będzie zarządzał całością.
Pozwoli to na dowolne reagowanie np. świateł na czujki PIR zainstalowane w całym domu.
Nie będę podłączał poszczególnym urządzeń fizycznie do siebie. Wszystko ze wszystkim będzie połączone wyłącznie logicznie.
Jeśli użytkownik uzna, że warto załączyć światło na schodach gdy już ktoś idzie korytarzem to sobie to ustawi.
Gdy uzna, że wychodząc w nocy z pokoju należy od razu zapalić światło w łazience czy kuchni ... to sobie to ustawi.
Nie będzie żadnych ograniczeń.

A sterowanie głosowe?
Utworzysz sobie plik konfiguracyjny:
"światło","włącz/załącz/zapal","kuchnia/kuchni"  SWITCH34 ON
albo 
"włącz/uruchom","TV/telewizor" SWITCH55 ON
albo
"pogoda/pogodę/prognozę/prognozy","pokaż/wyświetl" SWITCH22 ON; INTERNET "www.meteo.pl"
i gotowe  :smile: 

Tworzyłem kiedyś systemy automatyki przemysłowej ...

Wystarczy?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*sebcioc55* faktycznie lubię aliexpress ale nie tylko. Jest dziesiątki innych sklepów w których kupowałem różne rzeczy.
Tak w Chinach jak i w każdym innym kraju można kupić rzeczy dobre i tandetne. Kwestia ceny.
Natomiast nie da się ukryć, że elektronika tam jest tania. Części można kupować za grosze, a ja nie lubię przepłacać  :smile: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bynajmniej nie neguję takich rozwiązań jak Fibaro czy KNX. To są rozwiązania komercyjne i "ładne". Projektowanie, reklama i produkcja kosztują. Gdy kiedyś policzyłem koszt takiego włącznika Fibaro to gdybym samo to robił w taki sposób cena nie była by dużo niższa. Choćby same podatki podwyższają ją o 30%. Takie życie.

Co innego jak robi się dla siebie. To ma być funkcjonalne, nie musi być ładne. Nie trzeba płacić od tego podatków. Dlatego można to zrobić za przysłowiowe "grosze".

----------


## homelogic

Atakujecie producentów i integratorów jakby byli nastawieni na wydymanie biednych jeleni. Tyle że w cenie nie jest tylko sama elektronika, ale też odpowiedzialność za całość produktu.

Tak jak napisałem, da się zrobić na pająka, tyle że ja jako integrator nie jestem takimi rozwiązaniami zainteresowany - nigdy w życiu klientowi nie włożę żadnej samoróbki bo musiałbym mieć nierówno pod sufitem. Nawet u siebie wolę zamontować coś komercyjnego aby mieć spokój. Budowanie dla sportu jest dla pasjonatów, dla nich jest też forum elektroda.

Gorzej jeszcze jak wejdzie tutaj klient końcowy i wyciągnie błędne wnioski że za 300 zł na pokój ktoś mu zrobi system. Bo sorry, ale nie zrobi.

----------


## Fan*ft

Nikogo nie atakujemy.

Oczywiście, że nikt nikomu nie zrobi tego za takie pieniążki. Ja również nie.
Przecież sama robota przy tym, gdyby ją wycenić, będzie kosztować kilka razy więcej.

Jednak ja sobie sam zrobię w tej cenie  :smile: 
I dla takich ludzi jak ja temat ten został założony.
Wymiana doświadczeń i pomysłów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A co do czujnika klaskania, to lepiej zrobić czujnik wykrywający palniecie się w czoło tym
> 
> 
> Do nabycia w przystępnej cenie na allegro.
> 
> Dla ułatwienie dodam, że po palnięciu się w łeb, często następuje zdanie: O matko boska! lub O ja pierd*le! 
> Osobiście nie wiem jak zrealizować takim młotkiem funkcje ściemniania.


dendrytus mimo że czasem sam mam ochotę walnąć cię takim młotkiem w potylicę, to zdarzają się takie chwile kiedy napiłbym się z tobą wódki  :smile: 




> Nie chcę odtwarzać rozwiązań innych firm bo widziałem je w akcji i nie powaliły mnie na kolana.
> Gotowe instalacje są diabelnie drogie a ja mam do wydania 2-3 tysiące.


Fan*ft nie wiem jakie widziałeś systemy w akcji ale jeśli chcesz zrobić lepsze rozwiązanie od czegoś nad czym siedzą inżynierowie kupę lat to musisz być cholernie dobrym i diabelnie szybkim elektronikiem programistą. Naprawdę są dostępne na rynku rozwiązania niedrogie które są niezawodne i dopracowane. Natomiast jeśli masz do wydania 2-3 tysiaki to faktem jest że musisz sam sobie ten system stworzyć. 

Inna sprawa jest taka że mam ogromny szacunek do ludzi ambitnych którzy chcą coś takiego tworzyć samemu. Sama, prosta automatyka to wiadomo że nie żaden problem jeśli ktoś jest dobrym elektronikiem. Myślę że problemy mogą się zacząć ze stabilnością autorskiego rozwiązania jak będziesz chciał stworzyć system "inteligentny" i poważną przeszkodą może stanowić czas jaki będziesz musiał poświęcić żeby twój dom zaczął pracować płynnie bez niespodzianek. 




> Inni mają ambitniejsze plany, ale ogranicza ich budżet i to wszystkich łączy. Jeśli ktoś boi się konkurencji ze strony samorobów, którzy chcą zrobić amatorski system IB dla siebie, to powinien chyba sam sobie tym gumowym młotkiem do głowy nastukać.


Myślę że nie o konkurencję tu chodzi. Mimo wszystko uważam że ten temat powinien się raczej znaleźć na forum elektrody a nie muratora.




> Bynajmniej nie neguję takich rozwiązań jak Fibaro czy KNX. To są rozwiązania komercyjne i "ładne". Projektowanie, reklama i produkcja kosztują. Gdy kiedyś policzyłem koszt takiego włącznika Fibaro to gdybym samo to robił w taki sposób cena nie była by dużo niższa. Choćby same podatki podwyższają ją o 30%. Takie życie.


Są na rynku rozwiązania znacznie tańsze od Fibaro i o wiele stabilniejsze, ale tak jak napisałem powyżej dla chcącego nic trudnego. Lepiej w tym kierunku niż siedzieć na fejsbógu  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

A jak czuje się człowiek, który traci 20-30 tys. złoty, ale twierdzi, że:



> *Gotowe instalacje są diabelnie drogie* a ja mam do wydania 2-3 tysiące.


PS.
Można wierzyć, że g*wniana płytka PIR za $2 jest równie dobra jak czujka za 700 zł.
Można wierzyć, że Traban to limuzyna.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Można wierzyć, że g*wniana płytka PIR za $2 jest równie dobra jak czujka za 700 zł.
> Można wierzyć, że Traban to limuzyna.


trochę złe porównanie, bo porównujesz element elektroniczny do gotowej czujki. Może się okazać że po dołożeniu jakiegoś procka i genialnego oprogramowania będzie nawet lepsza. Części w Twojej czujce też mają takie ceny a największy w niej koszt to oprogramowanie i marże.
Ja życzę temu koledze, żeby okazał się kolejnym polskim geniuszem, którego rozwiązania podbiją świat ale sam nie zdecydowałbym się na to. Wolę korzystać z czegoś co zostało wcześniej opracowane przez specjalistów na bazie Ich dużych doświadczeń.
Dom to nie miejsce na testy z elektryką.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A dla mnie dom to lab. Nie buduję domu do śmierci. Nie buduję na pokolenia. Buduję dla zysku, bo mam zamiar wystawić swój dom na sprzedaż. Proszę nie ubliżać mi od deweloperów, bo sprzedaż to tylko opcja. Buduję dom dla siebie, ale jeśli ktoś będzie go chciał bardziej niż ja, to oczywiście odstąpię.

Wiem, że można zrobić wszystko samemu. Część z tych rzeczy się opłaca, a opłacalność jest tym większa im większa luksusowość rozwiązania. Systemy IB są luksusowe i właśnie dlatego warto je zrobić samemu. Mi chodzi o to, żeby system oprzeć o słupek. Co można innego zrobić ze słupkiem? Można się oprzeć, a to nie poleci, ani się nie przewróci. Można zrobić IB w oparciu o słupki i ja tak chcę. To ma być trudno zepsuć i na tym opiera się cały zamysł. Trudno na słupku postawić piramidę, ale po co komu piramida? 

Wracając do rzeczywistości. Chcę zrobić czujniki temperatury podłogi DS18B20 komunikujące się po magistrali 1-WIRE ze sterownikiem Arduino lub Raspberry Pi. Raspberry jest trudniejsze, ale może obsługiwać fajne oprogramowanie i obsługiwać wyjścia cyfrowe z jego poziomu. Samo nie ma wejścia 1-WIRE, ale można dodać sterownik DS 2484, który przekonwertuje 1-WIRE na I2C. Poza tym chcę je skomunikować z Arduino, które będzie sterować wyjściami, czyli u mnie przekaźnikami od elektrycznej podłogówki, a dodatkowo sterować będzie światłami, roletami i alamem. Bezpośrednio do Arduino doprowadzę wejścia logiczne (czujniki PIR, kontaktrony, wejścia binarne z rPi), a do malinki doprowadzę wejścia sygnałów do analizy. To chyba klasyczny i dobrze przeprowadzony podział wejść. Jedna płytka obrabia sygnał i wysterowuje piny, a druga bierze stan pinów z tacy i na tej podstawie przestawia wyjścia.

----------


## Fan*ft

> Można wierzyć, że g*wniana płytka PIR za $2 jest równie dobra jak czujka za 700 zł.
> Można wierzyć, że Traban to limuzyna.


Nie chce mi się obalać kolejnych argumentów ale do tego jednego się odniosę.
Jeśli wierzysz, że czujka PIR za 700 zł będzie 100 razy lepszy od tego "gównianego" za 2$ (100 krotna różnica w cenie) ... to wybacz ale ... jesteś bardzo naiwny.

Rację ma *Sztywniak* który twierdzi, że bardzo dużo zależy od softu.
A na rozwijanie softu będę miał duuuużo czasu. Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że zrobię sobie odpowiedni hardware  :smile: 
Ja lubię eksperymentować. Najwyżej mi nie będzie działać od razu. Mam czas. System jest dodatkiem który nie eliminuje zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej więc nie ryzykuję.

*Przemku* 1-wire z DS18B20 to dobry pomysł. Możesz też pójść w minimalizm i skorzystać z jakiegoś analogowego termometru podłączając go do wejścia analogowego Arduino. Tylko potrzebna będzie kalibracja. Czyli w sumie więcej zabawy ale mniej pajęczynek elektronicznych.

Kurcze muszę to wszystko zacząć notować i rozrysowywać. Inaczej nie dojdę co jest mi jeszcze potrzebne i co mógłbym zrobić.

*iF-Jimi* nie wiem czy jestem szybkim i dobrym informatykiem/elektronikiem. Chciałbym tak uważać  :wink: 
Tak czy inaczej nie demonizuj tematu.
Pamiętaj, że rozwiązania komercyjne narzucają konstruktorom wiele ograniczeń.
Oni robią coś co ma być łatwo 'instalowalne'. Do czego nie trzeba kłaść kabli czy kuć ścian. Ja mogę sobie na to pozwolić. Oni muszą przestrzegać dziesiątki norm które ja mogę "przemilczeć". Oni muszą pomieścić urządzenia w ładnych obudowach ... mi to do niczego nie potrzebne. Ja mam komfort tego, że z góry wiem co muszę zrobić, co podłączyć do systemu. Oni muszą przewidzieć dużo więcej.
Ja robię dedykowany system. Mam 10 razy łatwiej niż oni  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

> A na rozwijanie softu będę miał duuuużo czasu. Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że zrobię sobie odpowiedni hardware 
> Ja lubię eksperymentować. Najwyżej mi nie będzie działać od razu. Mam czas. System jest dodatkiem który nie eliminuje zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej więc nie ryzykuję.


Pan kawaler od zawsze czy rozwodnik? Bo jak żadne z powyższych to jesteś na dobrej drodze do zostania tym drugim  :wink: 

W branży integratorów funkcjonuje okreslenie WAF, czyli Wife Approval Factor. Jest to jeden z mnożników używany przy określaniu poziomu zadowolenia klienta z posiadania systemu. Wacha się między wartościami od 0 do 1.




> Pamiętaj, że rozwiązania komercyjne narzucają konstruktorom wiele ograniczeń.
> Oni robią coś co ma być łatwo 'instalowalne'. Do czego nie trzeba kłaść kabli czy kuć ścian. Ja mogę sobie na to pozwolić. Oni muszą przestrzegać dziesiątki norm które ja mogę "przemilczeć". Oni muszą pomieścić urządzenia w ładnych obudowach ... mi to do niczego nie potrzebne. Ja mam komfort tego, że z góry wiem co muszę zrobić, co podłączyć do systemu. Oni muszą przewidzieć dużo więcej.
> Ja robię dedykowany system. Mam 10 razy łatwiej niż oni


Te ograniczenia zazwyczaj dotyczą ew. pożarów, eksplozji, wydzielania trujących gazów czy zakłócania pracy rozrusznika serca...

P.S.: http://forum.lic.pl/plc-arduino-rasb...krokontrolery/

----------


## dendrytus

> Systemy IB są luksusowe i właśnie dlatego warto je zrobić samemu. Mi chodzi o to, żeby system oprzeć o słupek..


Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie zapłaci ci ani złotówki za autorską samoróbkę , a wiec na dzień dobry obniżasz wartość domu o 20-30 tys.




> Rację ma *Sztywniak* który twierdzi, że bardzo dużo zależy od softu.


NIE MA RACJI. Najwięcej zależy od wiedzy i doświadczenia. Soft to pikuś. Jak wiesz co potrzebujesz i co masz uzyskać, to soft jest najmniejszym problemem.




> Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że zrobię sobie odpowiedni hardware


A tego nie zrobisz bo nie wiesz jak, nie masz też wtryskarek i tym podobnych urządzeń, aby to porządnie wykonać.




> Ja lubię eksperymentować. Najwyżej mi nie będzie działać od razu. Mam  czas. System jest dodatkiem który nie eliminuje zwykłej instalacji  elektrycznej więc nie ryzykuję.


Załóżmy, że tak genialny elektronik/informatyk jak ty dostanie propozycję pracy, ale  będzie się musiał przeprowadzić i co wtedy? 
Sprzedaż domu, to 20-30 tys w plecy.
Można dom wynająć. I co będziesz jeździł kilkadziesiąt/kilkaset kilometrów i serwisował komuś dom, bo przecież nikt oprócz ciebie nic z nim nie zrobi? 
Oczywiście może ci się też zemrzeć i co wtedy zrobi rodzina?





> Oni muszą  przestrzegać dziesiątki norm które ja mogę "przemilczeć".


  Puknąć rodzinę dla odszkodowania. Ciekawy i chytry pomysł. Jakby do tego pomysłu dodać ogon, to można by go pomylić z lisem


PS.
Twoje małpy twój cyrk.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> *iF-Jimi* nie wiem czy jestem szybkim i dobrym informatykiem/elektronikiem. Chciałbym tak uważać 
> Tak czy inaczej nie demonizuj tematu.
> Pamiętaj, że rozwiązania komercyjne narzucają konstruktorom wiele ograniczeń.
> Oni robią coś co ma być łatwo 'instalowalne'. Do czego nie trzeba kłaść kabli czy kuć ścian. Ja mogę sobie na to pozwolić. Oni muszą przestrzegać dziesiątki norm które ja mogę "przemilczeć". Oni muszą pomieścić urządzenia w ładnych obudowach ... mi to do niczego nie potrzebne. Ja mam komfort tego, że z góry wiem co muszę zrobić, co podłączyć do systemu. Oni muszą przewidzieć dużo więcej.
> Ja robię dedykowany system. Mam 10 razy łatwiej niż oni


Fan*ft rozwiązania komercyjne starają się na tyle sprostać oczekiwaniom instalatorów żeby ich nie ograniczać. Co do kucia ścian to ja akurat jestem przeciwnikiem bezprzewodówki. Czy widziałeś może od zaplecza jakiś zawodowy system? Jeśli tak to jaki konkretnie? Pytam poważnie bez żadnej ironii, bo chciałbym wiedzieć do czego się chcesz odnieść przy budowie swojego systemu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Myślę że problemy mogą się zacząć ze stabilnością autorskiego rozwiązania jak będziesz chciał stworzyć system "inteligentny" i poważną przeszkodą może stanowić czas jaki będziesz musiał poświęcić żeby twój dom zaczął pracować płynnie bez niespodzianek.


no własnie, to jest to czego obawiam się najbardziej. Wszystko może działać super robić to co chce, ale pożądana reakcja może trwać zbyt długo. Wtedy zamiast się cieszyć z naszego systemu będziemy się wkur*wiać niemiłosiernie. A zmiany, optymalizacje w już gotowym działającym systemie czasem mogą zajć 2x więcej czasu niż jego stworzenie, a nawet mogą być niemożliwe do wykonania! 
Mimo wszystko mnie to nie zniechęca, nie zamierzam aż tak się wczuwać jak Fan*ft w podstawy i robić wszystkiego samodzielnie, będę się starał bazować na gotowych rozwiązaniach sprzętowych (budżetowych) i modyfikować open source'owy soft i łączyć to wszystko w całość. Jeżeli mi pozwolicie to pozwolę sobie was o efektach powiadomić w tym wątku  :wink: 

Dla ludzi mających słabą wiarę, widzicie że tu piszą ludzie zdeterminowani którzy chcą coś zrobić, nie pytają się o tego sens, tylko o ewentualne pomysły/podpowiedzi/pomoc, więc proszę nie negujcie już więcej próby "samoróbstwa".
Mi też wszyscy mówili, że domu sam nie zbuduję, że nie ma szans i się zajadę. A jakoś żyję, dom stoi i buduję dalej.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy widziałeś może od zaplecza jakiś zawodowy system?


On na 100% nie widział, a ja tak.
KNX RF i eNet Giry.
Świetnie działał i działa Gira Funk-Bussystem

----------


## iF-Jimi

Z tym pytaniem nie chodziło mi o bezprzewodówkę tylko generalnie, pytałem o jakikolwiek system. A nawet bardziej chodziło mi o magistralę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie zapłaci ci ani złotówki za autorską samoróbkę , a wiec na dzień dobry obniżasz wartość domu o 20-30 tys.


_To ten dom. Piękny, ładna okolica, mało pali, ma duży salon, 3 sypialnie i biuro. Przystępna cena 400 tyś i niespotykane wygody, ale jest problem - właściciel zrobił autorski niezależny system sterowania, który może się popsuć, a jak się popsuje, to nie będzie działać! Trzeba będzie ręcznie światło gasić wyłącznikiem!!!_ 




> Załóżmy, że tak genialny elektronik/informatyk jak ty dostanie propozycję pracy, ale  będzie się musiał przeprowadzić i co wtedy? 
> Sprzedaż domu, to 20-30 tys w plecy.
> Można dom wynająć. I co będziesz jeździł kilkadziesiąt/kilkaset kilometrów i serwisował komuś dom, bo przecież nikt oprócz ciebie nic z nim nie zrobi? 
> Oczywiście może ci się też zemrzeć i co wtedy zrobi rodzina?


Zarobi na sewisie, albo będzie zza grobu instalację nawiedzał. Ironia to przywilej mądrych i lepiej im to zostaw. Napinasz się jak plandeka na Żuku, a wystarczy zamknąć mordę - nikt ci jaj sprawdzał nie będzie i możesz spokojnie udawać że je masz.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A tego nie zrobisz bo nie wiesz jak, nie masz też wtryskarek i tym podobnych urządzeń, aby to porządnie wykonać.


Już nie przesadzaj dendrytus, do tego typu elektroniki wtryskarki już nie są potrzebne, obudowy pod elektronikę teraz kupisz jakie chcesz. Raczej chodzi o inne aspekty na które z pewnością się natknie.




> Mimo wszystko mnie to nie zniechęca, nie zamierzam aż tak się wczuwać jak Fan*ft w podstawy i robić wszystkiego samodzielnie, będę się starał bazować na gotowych rozwiązaniach sprzętowych (budżetowych) i modyfikować open source'owy soft i łączyć to wszystko w całość. Jeżeli mi pozwolicie to pozwolę sobie was o efektach powiadomić w tym wątku


I nie powinno cię zniechęcać bo tylko w ten sposób możesz coś osiągnąć. Raczej próbujemy przedstawić swoje argumenty za i przeciw, może co niektórzy zbyt dosadnie. Jesteś pasjonatem rób. Być może i obniżysz sobie wartość domu tak jak pisze dendrytus, ale większe prawdopodobieństwo jest takie że potencjalny nowy nabywca nie będzie tego świadomy i paradoksalnie dla niego ta samoróbka podbije cenę tego domu bo będzie miał przecież "inteligentny" dom  :smile: 




> właściciel zrobił autorski niezależny system sterowania, który może się popsuć, a jak się popsuje, to nie będzie działać! Trzeba będzie ręcznie światło gasić wyłącznikiem!!!


A jak on ręcznie zapali to światło? Przecież w automatyce budynku nie instaluje się przełączników tylko przyciski. Zabezpieczenie przed awarią centrali, jeśli to ma być oczywiście system scentralizowany a nie rozproszony, to następny aspekt który musi być brany pod uwagę i dobrze przemyślany.

----------


## homelogic

> _To ten dom. Piękny, ładna okolica, mało pali, ma duży salon, 3 sypialnie i biuro. Przystępna cena 400 tyś i niespotykane wygody, ale jest problem - właściciel zrobił autorski niezależny system sterowania, który może się popsuć, a jak się popsuje, to nie będzie działać! Trzeba będzie ręcznie światło gasić wyłącznikiem!!!_


Nie do końca tak to działa. Klienci kupią dom, potem im się coś zepsuje bo podłączą czajnik nie do tego gniazdka i wtedy wezwą elektryka. Elektryk popatrzy, złapie się za głowę i ucieknie. Wtedy klienci wezwą integratora. On też popatrzy, się złapie za głowę i ucieknie. Potem zaczną nękać sprzedawcę i poprzedniego właściciela.

Spadek ceny jest umowny, bo bardzo niewielu funkcjonuje rzeczoznawców zdolnych ocenić wartość inteligentnego domu na rynku wtórnym. W każdym razie taka samoróbka jest równoznaczna z jakąkolwiek samoróbką na każdej instalacji, czy to sanitarka czy alarm. Zazwyczaj zaleceniem jest wtedy "wypruć i wymienić". Jak ktoś to zauważy to ma na pewno fajny argument do targów. A w przypadku ew. włamania czy pożaru bardzo się ucieszy ubezpieczalnia jak znajdzie powtykane w puszki gołe płytki pcb owinięte taśmą i zalane glutem na ciepło.

----------


## dendrytus

> _To ten dom. Piękny, ładna okolica, mało pali, ma duży salon, 3 sypialnie i biuro. Przystępna cena 400 tyś i niespotykane wygody, ale jest problem - właściciel zrobił autorski niezależny system sterowania, który może się popsuć, a jak się popsuje, to nie będzie działać! Trzeba będzie ręcznie światło gasić wyłącznikiem!!!_


Sprzedawałeś lub kupowałeś kiedyś coś używanego.
Wiesz na czym polega targowanie się?
Jak chcesz obniżyć wartość kupowanej rzeczy, to zdaje się, że szukasz wszelkich mankamentów, a do takich należy zaliczyć samoróbkę.
Tak więc przystępna cena 400 tyś. oznacza wydanie dodatkowych 20-30 tys na doprowadzenie instalacji do standardu i np. do stanu określanego przez przepisy, a to dodatkowo oznacza opóźnienie wprowadzenia się do domu. Co może też generować kolejne koszty.
Tak więc albo po zakupie wydamy kasę na normalna instalację ID albo  czeka nas to w przyszłości, albo sprzedający obniży cenę.
Może cię to zdziwi, ale jak kupuje się np. 15-20 letni dom czy mieszkanie, to argumentem za obniżeniem ceny jest wymiana wszystkich instalacji. 




> właściciel zrobił autorski niezależny system sterowania,  który może się popsuć, a jak się popsuje, to nie będzie działać! Trzeba  będzie ręcznie światło gasić wyłącznikiem!!!


  Nie. Chodzi tylko o to, że naprawić go może TYLKO TWÓRCA albo dobry elektryk/elektronik/integrator, a tacy nie są tani i w takich przypadkach liczą sobie za każdą godzinę i nie są to stawki 7,50 za godz.

MASZ ZEROWE POJECIE O ID skoro uważasz, że w przypadku awarii zgasisz/zapalisz wyłącznikiem światło.

Naprawa KNX, Nexwella, Domiq-a może zająć powiedzmy 8 godzin. Czego po 8 godzinach spędzonych przy samoróbce dowie się potencjalny serwisant? A licznik przecież tyka.

A co do wygody, to masz na myśli komendy głosowe? Mam i nie używam.
Zresztą cały sprzęt RTV i AGD na ogół opuszcza dom wraz z byłym właścicielem, więc jego ewentualna integracje jest bez znaczenia.




> Zarobi na sewisie, albo będzie zza grobu instalację nawiedzał.


Nie zarobi na serwisie, bo jeśli wynajmuje komuś dom, to wszelkie naprawy musi robić on lub ktoś kogo wskaże. 
Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie płacił ani jeździł po kilkaset kilometrów, aby coś naprawić.

Np. Dom przestał działać i co były właściciel wsiada i jedzie z Warszawy do Wrocławia, aby wymienić bezpiecznik w zasilaczu lub stwierdzić, że Rpi padł i trzeba kupić nowy?
Ale załóżmy, że sprzedający jest super gość i zrobi sobie wycieczkę, bo odwiedzi rodzinę znajomych. Ile trzeba będzie na niego czekać? Podróż Warszawy do Wrocławia to 3,5 godziny jazdy w jedną stronę i 100 zł skromnie licząc na paliwo lub samolotem 55 min i 360 zł.

PS.



> _To ten dom._.


ZEROWE SZANSE.
Ale zawsze możesz wierzyć, że twój dom to architektoniczne cacko wzbudzające zazdrość wszystkich.





> Już nie przesadzaj dendrytus, do tego typu  elektroniki wtryskarki już nie są potrzebne, obudowy pod elektronikę  teraz kupisz jakie chcesz. Raczej chodzi o inne aspekty na które z  pewnością się natknie.


Wydawało mi się, że do wykonania np czujki ruch czy obecności potrzebna jest wtryskarka. Ale tak jak wspomniałem to nie moje małpy nie mój cyrk.




> ale większe  prawdopodobieństwo jest takie że potencjalny nowy nabywca nie będzie  tego świadomy i paradoksalnie dla niego ta samoróbka podbije cenę tego  domu bo będzie miał przecież "inteligentny" dom


Naprawdę uważasz, że można kupować dom bez rzeczoznawcy? 
Naprawdę uważasz, że nikt z kupujących nie zapyta się co to za system ?
Naprawdę myślisz, że w umowie zakupu nie będzie ani słowa o stanie w jakim ma pozostać dom, gdy stary właściciel się wyprowadza?
Widziałem kilak domów czy mieszkań z których wyprowadzający demontował wszystko co miało jakąkolwiek wartość np. kilkunastoletnie włączniki i gniazdka.

Ja nigdy nie kupiłem używanego samochodu bez wizyty w AUTORYZOWANYM serwisie i pewnie dlatego nigdy nie trafiłem na okazje typu kilkuletni diesel w kombi od niepalącego emeryta jeżdżącego nim tylko do kościoła i na wczasy, co potwierdza książka serwisowa, która chwilowo się zawieruszyła, a sprzedający ja odeśle ją jak tylko się znajdzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiekszosc domow nie ma alarmow. Ja chce miwc wyjca i zgloszenie do firmy ochroniarskiej, bo do ubezpieczzenia nie potrzeba. 

U mnie system ib ma byc dodatkiem. Swiatla na bistabilnych na szyne, a sterownik jako rownolegly przycisk. Do tego piry i gaszenie swiatla po jakims czasie bezruchu, alarm i wejscie komend glosowych przekonwertowanych na piny cyfrowe. Moze jeszcze zamek na odcisk i pilot w aucie. 

Slupek! Nie poleci i nie zatonie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Wydawało mi się, że do wykonania np czujki ruch czy obecności potrzebna jest wtryskarka. Ale tak jak wspomniałem to nie moje małpy nie mój cyrk.


Ano fakt, masz rację. Miałem raczej na myśli aktory i wejścia. Ale z drugiej strony chyba nie zamierza iść aż tak daleko żeby swoje czujki robić.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Swiatla na bistabilnych na szyne, a sterownik jako rownolegly przycisk.


A skąd system będzie wiedział czy światło się świeci czy nie?  I następna sprawa. Przekaźnik bistabilny najtańszy polski firmy F&F kosztuje 50 zł. Niewiele więcej kosztuje w przeliczeniu jeden kanał przekaźnikowy w inteligentnym module z własną logiką. Gotowe, sprawdzone rozwiązanie nie pochodzi z Chin i nie jest samoróbką. Nadal uważasz że opłaci się to samemu robić?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spokojnie nerwytus. Pojedz sobie w Namibii domy serwisowac bez podatku,  a ja sobie swoj zrobie obnizajac wartosc.

----------


## dendrytus

> U mnie system ib ma byc dodatkiem. *Swiatla na bistabilnych na szyne, a  sterownik jako rownolegly przycisk*. Do tego piry i gaszenie swiatla po  jakims czasie bezruchu, alarm i wejscie komend glosowych  przekonwertowanych na piny cyfrowe. Moze jeszcze zamek na odcisk i pilot  w aucie.


Z takim poziomem wiedzy o elektryczności radzę zająć się szydełkowaniem.




> Spokojnie nerwytus. Pojedz sobie w Namibii  domy serwisowac bez podatku,  a ja sobie swoj zrobie obnizajac  wartosc.


Twoje małpy, twój cyrk.





> Ano fakt, masz rację. Miałem raczej na myśli aktory i wejścia. Ale z drugiej strony chyba nie zamierza iść aż tak daleko żeby swoje czujki robić.


Czyżby?



> Do sterowania oświetleniem (chcę użyć listw diodowych) użyję np. układu PSMN017-30EL.
> Arduino (2$) + nRF24L01 (3$) + 6*PSMN017-30EL (6*1$) + *4*PIR (4*1$)* +  płytka (8zł) = 6 punktowy radiowy sterownik świateł (z dimmerem) z *4  czujnikami ruchu za 70 zł*.  Pokaż mi komercyjne rozwiązanie za chociaż  700 zł. Ja nie znalazłem.
> A taki układ spokojnie obsłuży mi cały pokój. Do tego podobny układ z  przekaźnikami i mam sterowanie 220V. Do tego tablet za 40$ i mam  inteligentne sterowanie głosem.
> *Jedno pomieszczenie wychodzi za 300 zł.*
> 
> Nie szukam informacji jak coś wykonać bo tą wiedzę posiadam.

----------


## homelogic

> A skąd system będzie wiedział czy światło się świeci czy nie?  I następna sprawa. Przekaźnik bistabilny najtańszy polski firmy F&F kosztuje 50 zł.


Chłopaki już wcześniej wkleili przekaźniki z alibaby za dwa dolce...

Powtórzę za If-Jimim - skąd system będzie wiedział czy światło się świeci czy nie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> A skąd system będzie wiedział czy światło się świeci czy nie?  I następna sprawa. Przekaźnik bistabilny najtańszy polski firmy F&F kosztuje 50 zł. Niewiele więcej kosztuje w przeliczeniu jeden kanał przekaźnikowy w inteligentnym module z własną logiką. Gotowe, sprawdzone rozwiązanie nie pochodzi z Chin i nie jest samoróbką. Nadal uważasz że opłaci się to samemu robić?


Kupilem bistabilne po 24 zl. Chinskie, ale z CE. Mam tani chinski pir w domu i dziala 4 lata. Zreszta co dzis nie jest chinskie?

Sterownik bedzie mial 24ro kanalowy konwerter 230V do poziomu logicznego na separatorach optycznych. Niedlugo zaprezentuje gotowa plytke.

----------


## homelogic

> Sterownik bedzie mial 24ro kanalowy konwerter 230V do poziomu logicznego na separatorach optycznych. Niedlugo zaprezentuje gotowa plytke.


Co to ma do aktualnego stanu światła? Bo pytanie o stan światła jest naprawde bardzo istotne.

----------


## dendrytus

> Sterownik bedzie mial 24ro kanalowy konwerter 230V do poziomu logicznego na separatorach optycznych.


Będzie czad.
Pytanie o to skąd system będzie wiedział jaki jest stan włącznika pozostało bez odpowiedzi.
Co dadzą ci te separatory optyczne podczas realizacji funkcji wyłącz wszystko przy wychodzeniu z domu?
I jak separatory optyczne przełączą MECHANICZNY wyłącznik przy pomocy komendy głosowej?




> Niedlugo zaprezentuje gotowa plytke.


Po co? Przecież to nikogo na tym forum nie interesuje. Wielokrotnie sugerowano ci forum elektrody i tamtejszy kącik DIY.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przekaznik bistabilny wysteruje wyjscie na przeciwne po sygnale z dowolnego lacznika, albo i z wyjscia cyfrowego arduino, ktore bedzie sterowane przez strone html z telefonu. Za przekaznikiem bedze separator optyczny, multiplekser na i2c i odczyt stanow.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie jestes zainteresowany nerwytus to wstan i wyjdz. Biletu nie kupowales. Pewnie jestes dusza towarzystwa, wiec nie rob znajomym zawodu i dotrzymaj towarzystwa.

Wiem, ze bedzie trudniej niz mysle, ale domy budujemy i temu tez moze damy rade. Mam gdzies ujadanie frustrata. Sa wartosciowi ludzie i na nich licze.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przekaznik bistabilny wysteruje wyjscie na przeciwne po sygnale z dowolnego lacznika, albo i z wyjscia cyfrowego arduino, ktore bedzie sterowane przez strone html z telefonu. Za przekaznikiem bedze separator optyczny, multiplekser na i2c i odczyt stanow.


Czyli w przypadku drobnej awarii świeczka.

Jeśli styki przekaźnika dasz równolegle do wyłącznika, to wyłącznik będzie NADRZĘDNY, co oznacza, że w przypadku awarii będziesz mógł włączyć/wyłączyć światło, ale nie będziesz mógł go wyłączyć przy pomocy przekaźnika. Dodatkowo nie będzie to działać jeśli przekaźnik jest naprawdę bistabilny czyli pobiera prąd tylko w momencie przełączania.

Jeśli dasz szeregowo, to znowu nie będziesz w stanie załączyć/wyłączyć światła w przypadku awarii automatyki i powtórzy sie sytuacja z przekaźnikami naprawdę bistabilnymi.

Jeśli użyjesz włączników impulsowych tzw. dzwonkowych to nie ma możliwość włączania/wyłączania światła w przypadku awarii i również powstanie problem z przekaźnikiem naprawdę bistabilnym.


PS.



> Nie jestes zainteresowany nerwytus to  wstan i wyjdz. Biletu nie kupowales. Pewnie jestes dusza towarzystwa,  wiec nie rob znajomym zawodu i dotrzymaj towarzystwa.


A ja się nawet jeszcze nie rozkręciłem.

----------


## homelogic

> Przekaznik bistabilny wysteruje wyjscie na przeciwne po sygnale z dowolnego lacznika, albo i z wyjscia cyfrowego arduino, ktore bedzie sterowane przez strone html z telefonu. Za przekaznikiem bedze separator optyczny, multiplekser na i2c i odczyt stanow.


Że jak? Czyli że za przekaźnikiem będzie jeszcze jedna płytka odczytująca stany przekaźnika? I po co ten multiplekser - do dodatkowego sterowania sygnałem na podstawie stanów? I czy to znaczy że jak ta płytka się zepsuje to jednak nie da się załączyć światła z włącznika?

To nie lepiej włącznik podłączyć od razu do arduino i zrezygnować z tego całego złomu za przekaźnikiem? robisz sobie to po jakimś bezprzewodowym shieldzie jak nie masz kabelka....

----------


## Przewas

Ja mam system oparty o elementy Xcomfort, który podstawowe funkcje realizuje bez udziału jednostki centralnej. 
W momencie padu serwera, tracę tylko "bajery" np bufor ciepła nie ładuje się w zależności od prognozy pogody tylko czasówką, nie działa "inteligentne" zarządzanie światłem i sam muszę włącznik klepnąć ale żyć się da i to komfortowo. 

Nie sądzę aby przyszłym właścicielom przeszkadzało to, że mają w przypadku awarii co najwyżej "normalny" dom. 10 lat temu zaczynałem zabawę od lutowania własnych sterowników, opracowywania własnych protokołów transmisji , z czasem doszedłem do wniosku że nie mam czasu na ciągłe poprawki, testy i naprawy systemu, co nie zmienia faktu, że gdybym miał czas na hobby to może bym do tego wrócił. Niestety nie mam, więc system oparłem na sprzęcie , który w razie awarii mogę zakupić w sklepie, dopisałem własny soft i od 8 lat działa, a zabawa w tworzenie systemu, nauczyła mnie tylko nowych rzeczy,a przy okazji zrobiłem certyfikaty z KNX i LCN.

----------


## homelogic

Tyle że na xcomfort czy jakimkolwiek komercyjnym rozwiązaniu nie starczy założonego budżetu. W tym przypadku to nie tylko hobby, to też oszczędności... Bo przecież producenci naciągają za tę samą chińszczyznę.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Reasumując, bo powoli wybieram się przytulić do żony która już śpi  :smile: 

Tak jak wcześniej napisałem, do odważnych świat należy i jeśli ktoś ma taką zachciankę jak najbardziej niech się zabiera za robienie systemu. Nic tak nie uszczęśliwia człowieka jak poczucie samorozwoju, a jak ktoś stworzy dobrze działający system będzie miał powód do dumy. Ja sam aktywnie uczestniczę w rozwijaniu się systemu Ampio. Udało mi się wymyślić parę fajnych rozwiązań które wprowadził producent z czego jestem dumny. Przy okazji mam to szczęście i sami dają mi do zrozumienia że liczą się z moim zdaniem. Ale nie dalej jak pół roku temu miała miejsce taka sytuacja. Jedna z większych firm zajmująca się na śląsku obsługą i serwisowaniem automatów hazardowych wpadła na pomysł produkcji systemów inteligentnych. A konkretnie zarząd firmy który składa się z kilku osób. Mają zatrudnionych sporo elektroników z czego jeden to mój kumpel z dawnych czasów kiedy pracowaliśmy razem w laboratorium elektronicznym w pewnej firmie. Kumpel ten zadzwonił do mnie że zarząd bardzo chciałby się ze mną spotkać bo zamierzają wpompować niemałe pieniądze na produkcję systemu i chcieli by o tym porozmawiać. Przyjechali do biura, otwarłem im walizkę z modułami, zademonstrowałem co system potrafi, jak rozbudowana jest jego logika, jak się programuje moduły, jak system jest zabezpieczony przed ewentualnymi awariami, jak wyglądają panele sensorowe, a na końcu powiedziałem im ile to kosztuje i ile jest jeszcze producentów innych systemów tylko na polskim rynku. Panowie pojechali z opuszczonymi głowami. 

Więc jak mam być szczery to jeśli traktujecie to jako zabawę która ma pozwolić się Wam rozwinąć róbcie to. Jeśli robicie to po to żeby zaoszczędzić pieniądze radzę zorientować się o ceny gotowych rozwiązań i zastanowić się nad sensem. Jeśli robicie to żeby w przyszłości na tym zarabiać radzę gorąco się zastanowić. Z drugiej strony słaby, średnio działający system też można sprzedać w potężnych ilościach co udowodniła nam jedna z poznańskich firm. Trzeba przeznaczyć jedynie niemałą gotówkę na marketing, najlepiej zdobytą na dopalaczach  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzon mojego systemu to zwykle bistabilne przekazniki z cewka 230v i laczniki dzwonkowe. Arduino to dodatkowy rownolegly lacznik z dopasowaniem napiecia na jakis triakach. Potrzeba jeszcze sygnal o stanie obwodu i po to te separatory optyczne. Ostatecznie sterownik bedzie znal sta obwodu i umial przelaczyc na dowolny, a jak padnie to zostanie pstryczek.

----------


## homelogic

> Trzon mojego systemu to zwykle bistabilne przekazniki z cewka 230v i laczniki dzwonkowe. Arduino to dodatkowy rownolegly lacznik z dopasowaniem napiecia na jakis triakach. Potrzeba jeszcze sygnal o stanie obwodu i po to te separatory optyczne. Ostatecznie sterownik bedzie znal sta obwodu i umial przelaczyc na dowolny, a jak padnie to zostanie pstryczek.


No ja aż nie wierzyłem więc nie pytałem, ale wychodzi na to że faktycznie chcesz separatorem optycznym sprawdzać stan przekaźnika - myślałem że to do jakiejś fikuśnej zbliżeniówki czy innego cuda. Jak chcesz sobie jeszcze utrudnić to lepiej użyć kamery webowej i napisać soft do rozpoznawania obrazu. W sumie można też zbudować samą kamerkę, polerowanie soczewki na pewno nauczy nas wiele z geometrii i obróbki szkła. 

A na poważnie - użyj przekaźnika monostabilnego i automatycznie masz stan na arduino czy innym sterowniku. Złącze on = zapalone światło. Włączniki włącz do sterownika i voila.

Albo przeryj chińczyków za gotowymi płytkami z ble albo innym wifi - ostatnio wysypało tego tałatajstwa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jak sterownik padnie to swieczka czy czegos nie rozumiem?

----------


## Przewas

> Trzon mojego systemu to zwykle bistabilne przekazniki z cewka 230v i laczniki dzwonkowe. Arduino to dodatkowy rownolegly lacznik z dopasowaniem napiecia na jakis triakach. Potrzeba jeszcze sygnal o stanie obwodu i po to te separatory optyczne. Ostatecznie sterownik bedzie znal sta obwodu i umial przelaczyc na dowolny, a jak padnie to zostanie pstryczek.


Jak bym to zrobił inaczej. Zaprojektowałby elementy wykonawcze jako sterownik z jednym/dwoma wyjściami i jednym/dwoma wejściami bin, a do tego magistrala komunikacyjna. Do wejść binarnych podłączasz włącznik monostabilny i kontroler po odczycie zmiany stanu wejścia, odpowiednio ustawia wyjście. Dodatkowo  reakcję wyjścia na zmianę stanu na wejściu można by programować, da to możliwość wykrywania długiego naciśnięcia , podwójnych "kliknięć" i odpowiednio wysterowywać wyjściem. Jednocześnie kontroler wysyła na magistralę do jednostki głównej informację aktualizującą stan wyjściowy i informację o sposobie naciśnięcia włącznika. 
Dostajesz od razu w miarę przyzwoitą niezawodność. Przy dobrym zaprojektowaniu sterowników, raczej mała szansa, żeby sterowniki w każdym punkcie oświetleniowym padły.Masz możliwość sterowania jednostką centralną i włącznikiem, oraz elastycznego konfigurowania zachowania stanu wyjściowego.
Układ do zrealizowania w wielkości, którą spokojnie do małej puszki się upchnie, a cenowo przy samoróbce nie powinien kosztować więcej niż 15-20 PLN

----------


## homelogic

> A jak sterownik padnie to swieczka czy czegos nie rozumiem?


Jak sterownik padnie to przełączasz sobie kabelek w rozdzielni albo w puszce jak tam masz moduł. I tak planujesz jakieś bezsensowne szyny równoległe, do czegoś się przydadzą.

----------


## homelogic

> Jak bym to zrobił inaczej. Zaprojektowałby elementy wykonawcze jako sterownik z jednym/dwoma wyjściami i jednym/dwoma wejściami bin, a do tego magistrala komunikacyjna. [...]


Czyli zaprojektowałbyś moduł podtynkowy magistralny. Dokładnie taki sam jakie mają w ofercie dziesiątki systemów. Nie lepiej skopiować i samemu zlutować kopię istniejącego modułu, np, KNX a potem lecieć po open source?

Tutaj jest przykład prawidłowego myślenia w kontekście DIY:
http://forum.lic.pl/knx/polaczenie-knx-z-arduino/

----------


## Przewas

> Czyli zaprojektowałbyś moduł podtynkowy magistralny.


Dokładnie tak. Do tego w wersji kablowej i bezprzewodowej. 




> Dokładnie taki sam jakie mają w ofercie dziesiątki systemów. Nie lepiej skopiować i samemu zlutować kopię istniejącego modułu, np, KNX a potem lecieć po open source?


Ja wiem, że mają, sam mam zainstalowanego gotowca. Staram się podpowiedzieć komuś, kto ma ochotę budować to samemu, jak to można rozwiązać. A skoro chce budować, ma na to czas, wiedzę  i widzi w tym sens - to jego sprawa. 
A z tym kopiowaniem to też nie tak prosto. Ja np firmware od Xcomfortu poprawiłbym po swojemu, bo jako wymagający użytkownik, potem instalator, a jednocześnie programista, widzę jego braki. Ale to tak jak z autami. 99% wystarcza seria, pozostały 1% tuninguje

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przewas sorry ale dla mnie zbyt skomplikowane. Podoba mi sie odczyt sposobu nacisniecia, ale przychodzi mi do glowy tylko jedna alternatywa dla normalnego przelaczenia - wywolanie timera gaszacego swiatlo po dojsciu do lozka. Mozna zwyczajnie kliknac 3 razy, albo zrobic klaskacz.

----------


## homelogic

> Ja wiem, że mają, sam mam zainstalowanego gotowca. Staram się podpowiedzieć komuś, kto ma ochotę budować to samemu, jak to można rozwiązać. A skoro chce budować, ma na to czas, wiedzę  i widzi w tym sens - to jego sprawa.


Niby tak, ale sam przyznasz że pomysł z separatorem optycznym jest absurdalny i stanowi bardzo zaawansowaną próbę obejścia problemów które sami stworzyliśmy. Kolejnym problemem jaki sobie sami stworzymy to będzie wymyślenie własnej magistrali - ciekawe jakie tam się pojawią kwiatki. Dlatego chyba lepiej spuścić nie o ton ale o dwa i najpierw popatrzeć jak robią to inni i przede wszystkim DLACZEGO.




> A z tym kopiowaniem to też nie tak prosto. Ja np firmware od Xcomfortu poprawiłbym po swojemu, bo jako wymagający użytkownik, potem instalator, a jednocześnie programista, widzę jego braki. Ale to tak jak z autami. 99% wystarcza seria, pozostały 1% tuninguje


Tuning tuningiem, tyle że tutaj pytają jak samemu policzyć i odlać wał korbowy bo kolega buduje kit-cara w kuchni....

----------


## Przewas

> Przewas sorry ale dla mnie zbyt skomplikowane.


 Na dobrą sprawę to tylko najprostsza atmega , triak/przekaźnik na wyjściu i par linijek kodu.

----------


## homelogic

A tak w ogóle wracając do redundancji - zakładając dobrze zrobioną płytkę jak już coś padnie to w 90% przekaźnik który lubi się sklejać przy LEDach i innych dziwnych transformatorach. Ciekawe ile wtedy będą warte te wszystkie separatory i inne szyny skoro włącznik na dobrą sprawę i tak jest przed przekaźnikiem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Za bardzo boje sie awarii sterownika. Przenoszac przekaznik do puszki z wylacznikiem wiele nie zyskam. poza tym trzeba tam magistrale doprowadzic.

Chyba ze nie dawac wtedy przekaznikow, ale co sie moze stac przy max 0.5 ampera?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Za bardzo boje sie awarii sterownika. Przenoszac przekaznik do puszki z wylacznikiem wiele nie zyskam. poza tym trzeba tam magistrale doprowadzic.
> 
> Chyba ze nie dawac wtedy przekaznikow, ale co sie moze stac przy max 0.5 ampera?


Przemek wiesz skąd się biorą w dzisiejszych czasach awarie elektroniki? Nie mówię o elektronice opartej na systemach operacyjnych. A stąd że są celowo tak programowane. To zjawisko najczęściej spotykane w urządzeniach powszechnego użytku - drukarki, telewizory, pralki itp. Dobrze zrobiona elektronika psuje się rzadko. Tak jak ci homelogic zasugerował, przekaźnik jest elementem który może się najszybciej uszkodzić jako urządzenie mechaniczne, a nie dobrze zaprojektowana i wykonana elektronika.

----------


## dendrytus

> A stąd że są celowo tak programowane. To zjawisko najczęściej spotykane w urządzeniach powszechnego użytku - drukarki, telewizory, pralki itp.


Nigdy nie znaleziono ani jednej linijki kodu, ani gościa który taką linijkę kodu stworzył.

A to, że elektronika się psuje wynika z banalnej przyczyny kosztów: produkcji i używania marnej jakości produktów w tanich wyrobach.
Drugi powód psującej się elektroniki, to koszt testowania i opracowania niezawodnej elektroniki, dlatego nie robi się tego w tanich produktach.
 Tańsze i prostsze jest odwalenie roboty, niż knucie  w tajnych grupach i opracowywanie tajnych kodów mających na celu "uszkodzenie" elektroniki.
 Przecież stworzenie takiej grupy to dużo kosztowniejsza sprawa, niż zlecenie opracowania taniej drukarki przez gościa, który pół roku temu skończył studia i ma budżet na opracowanie drukarki $1000.

Dobrym przykładem jest tu oświetlenie żarowe. Chcesz mieć długowieczne żarówki żarowe lub halogenowe, to muszą mieć klasę energetyczną G, a nie A++.
To normy narzucają producentom żarówek tworzenie g*wna, a im jest to na rękę bo nie muszą martwić się o żywotność produktu.

Podobnie z elektroniką i "cyną" bez ołowiu, która powoduje awarie elektroniki. Wystarczy reballing z cyną z ołowiem, bo wtedy można takiej cyny użyć i masz niezawodne urządzenie.urządzenia.

Nie jest sztuką stworzyć urządzenie, które w miarę szybko się zepsuje, tylko sztuką jest stworzenie urządzenia które będzie niezawodne, a stworzenie takiego urządzenia jest kosztowne.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nigdy nie znaleziono ani jednej linijki kodu, ani gościa który taką linijkę kodu stworzył.


To logiczne, żaden producent nie udostępnia swoich kodów więc gdzie chciałbyś ich szukać. 




> A to, że elektronika się psuje wynika z banalnej przyczyny kosztów: produkcji i używania marnej jakości produktów w tanich wyrobach.


Być może po części masz rację, ale prawda jak zwykle leży gdzieś po środku. Można uznać oczywiście poniższy filmik za teorię spiskową dziennikarzy a nie producentów, ale zobaczyć warto. 



Sam uważam że padłem ofiarą programowalnej usterki drukarki. Jakieś 5 lat temu kupiłem drukarkę HP którą miesiąc później kupiło sobie dwóch moich znajomych. Rok temu drukarka mi padła, z tym że nie mechanicznie. Na wyświetlaczu wyświetlił się błąd systemu i drukarka trafiła do kosza. Dwa miesiące później mój znajomy zaliczył to samo. Trzeciemu drukarka chodzi do dzisiaj tyle że on jej praktycznie nie używa. Z żarówkami LED jest jeszcze prościej. Do 3 watowej żarówki ładują ledy o łącznej mocy 2W, przyklejają z tyłu radiator, przewatowywują je i niska żywotność gotowa. Nie mówiąc o zasilaczach tych żarówek w środku w których od ciepła padają elektrolity. Dendrytus jak będę kiedyś miał okazję pokażę ci cyfrową żarówkę Ampio która świeci dużo jaśniej niż jej marketowy odpowiednik, do chłodzenia wystarczy jej płytka elektroniczna i żarówka jest ciepła a nie gorąca.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Acha, zapomniałem jeszcze o jednym. Dawno temu pracując w laboratorium elektroniki Energo Invest produkowaliśmy analogowe sterowniki do kotłów, jedne z pierwszych zresztą. Udało mi się nawet na necie znaleźć zdjęcie takiego sterownika  :smile:  
Nie mieliśmy żadnych linii produkcyjnych. Nasza linia produkcyjna to stół i lutownica. Wszystko było wkładane i lutowane ręcznie, a awaryjność mieliśmy praktycznie zerową. Nawet triaki do sterowania obrotami wentylatora nie padały. Jedynie po powodzi wróciło parę sztuk, ale to wiadomo że już do wymiany.




> Tańsze i prostsze jest odwalenie roboty, niż knucie  w tajnych grupach i opracowywanie tajnych kodów mających na celu "uszkodzenie" elektroniki.
>  Przecież stworzenie takiej grupy to dużo kosztowniejsza sprawa, niż zlecenie opracowania taniej drukarki przez gościa, który pół roku temu skończył studia i ma budżet na opracowanie drukarki $1000.


Nie znam się na programowaniu procesorów, ale nie sądzę żeby napisanie dodatkowych paru linijek kodu zliczających ilość wydrukowanych kartek papieru, do tego algorytm przypadkowości (czyli raz 15000 kartek, raz 18000 kartek), do tego jeszcze porównywanie do daty produkcji żeby nie padła na gwarancji i algorytm "syntax error" byłby jakimś kosztownym przedsięwzięciem.  Jeśli nie mam racji niech ktoś bardziej obeznany w temacie mnie poprawi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie mieliśmy żadnych linii produkcyjnych. Nasza linia produkcyjna to stół i lutownica. Wszystko było wkładane i lutowane ręcznie, a awaryjność mieliśmy praktycznie zerową. Nawet triaki do sterowania obrotami wentylatora nie padały. Jedynie po powodzi wróciło parę sztuk, ale to wiadomo że już do wymiany.


Bo używałeś cyny z ołowiem dużych kondensatorów i nie słyszałeś co to miniaturyzacja i oszczędność na laminacie.






> Nie znam się na programowaniu procesorów, ale nie sądzę żeby napisanie dodatkowych paru linijek kodu zliczających ilość wydrukowanych kartek papieru, do tego algorytm przypadkowości (czyli raz 15000 kartek, raz 18000 kartek), do tego jeszcze porównywanie do daty produkcji żeby nie padła na gwarancji i algorytm "syntax error" byłby jakimś kosztownym przedsięwzięciem.  Jeśli nie mam racji niech ktoś bardziej obeznany w temacie mnie poprawi.


Mam drukarkę HP od 9 lat. Trzy razy wymieniane rolki od podajnika kartek i działa. Drukowana ryza miesięcznie. I nic.
Mam Laptopa serwisowego 8 lat, poza akumulatorami i zasilaczem(miniaturyzacja kondensatorów) wszystko działa.

Ludzie najpierw kupują g*wnianą tanią pralkę np. samsunga, bo droga jest dla frajerów, a *samsung poświęcił tyle samo roboczogodzin swoich konstruktorów na skonstruowanie taniej g*wnianej pralki co na skonstruowanie topowej. Oczywiście w taniej pralce są zastosowane tej samej jakości podzespoły typu silnik, łożyska co w topowej*. Topowe są dla frajerów.
Oczywiście ktoś kto kupuje topową pralkę ,częściej mieszka w dużym mieści przez co ma lepszej jakości wodę. A jak nie mieszka, to ma filtry. Nawet jak mieszka w dużym mieście z dobrą wodą, to często  i tak ma filtry. Ale przecież filtry i cała reszta związana z wodą nie ma znaczenia i jest dla frajerów.
Ta tania pralka pracowałby pewnie latami, gdyby używał jej student, emeryt, a nie rodzina z 2 małych, kilkuletnich dzieci.
Ludziom łatwiej jest wierzyć, że ich tandetne tanie rzeczy psują się z powodu spisku innych niż z powodu pecha czy niskiego standardu życia, który zmusza ich do kupowania tanich, niskiej jakości rzeczy.
Do tego obowiązkowa 2 letnia gwarancja, która mydli ludziom oczy. Gdyby jej nie było producenci pewnie w tanich produktach dawaliby krótsze gwarancje, bo po co ryzykować. A tak muszą dać, więc dają i może się uda i jakoś produkt przeżyje gwarancję. Po prostu nie da się zrobić tanio i dobrze.
Jakimś cudem w USA nie ma problemu z gwarancjami, ale tam HP uczciwie mówi, że tanie produkty mają tylko 12 mies gwarancji. Jakimś cudem Europejczycy wierzą, że dostają lepszy produkt bo ma gwarancję 24 mies.

PS.
Żeby nie było wątpliwości to osobiście nie wierzę w wytłuszczony tekst i uważam, że tanie produktu są robione na odpierd*l z części o niskiej jakości i przyklejony znaczek firmy nie ma znaczenia. W pralce za 700 zł, 60% ceny to podatki i koszty transportu, później trzeba odjąć marże i zyski itd. A teraz proponuje zakupić części i złożyć pralkę za 200 zł, oczywiście z topowych podzespołów, w których o dziwo też jest 40% podatków.

Jedyne w co wierz i jest to fakt, to to, że firmy zmieniają kształty, złączki i średnice, które nie mają jakiegokolwiek wpływu na części, poza tym, że od starszego modelu nie pasuje do nowszego i od jednego modelu nie pasuje do drugiego.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Robiąc coś samemu nie opłaca się oszczędzać na podzespołach i nie chcę tego robić. Po prostu nie potrzebuję wyszukanych funkcji kupnych systemów i tak uczciwie mówiąc ten mój system to tylko trochę bardziej rozbudowane fotokomórki i termostaty z centralnym sterownikiem. Sterowanie głosowe nie jest mi potrzebne, ale ten klaskacz wydaje mi się OK.

Co do układów zlutowanych samemu na atmegach i umieszczanych w puszce, to szkoda że wcześniej o tym nie usłyszałem. Jeszcze gdyby w środku był jakiś układ ESP 8266 do WIFI to mamy bezprzewodowy sterownik ze ściemniaczem. Tylko trzeba by jeszcze zasilacz, a to się już chyba w puszce pod wyłącznikiem nie zmieści.
Z drugiej strony wersja kablowa mogła by mieć zasilanie z magistrali komunikacyjnej. Bez przekaźników, ale też się zepsuć może. Gdybym już nie miał kabli położonych, to bym w tę stronę chyba poszedł. Trudno - i tak mam lepiej niż miało być na początku.

A przekaźniki działają latami, więc może nie będzie najgorzej. Wymiana też bezproblemowa i tania. Jak będzie bardzo źle, to najwyżej dam 5V na przełączniki, a przekaźniki wywalę i na jakieś triaki przerobię.

----------


## Fan*ft

Wyszła straszna nagonka na "samorobów"  :sad: 
Aż mi się nie chce komentować wszystkich zarzutów.

W projektowanym systemie będę miał 5 rodzaje urządzeń:
- sterownik/czujnik niskonapięciowy (12V) ... około 50 zł
- sterownik/czujnik wysokokonapięciowy (220V) ... około 60 zł
- "router" radio<->RJ45 (45zł)
- centralka sterująca (zwykły PC)
- tablety na ścianach (dodatek)

Pierwsze dwa z nich zrobię z nadmiarem. Muszę ich wyprodukować 40-50 sztuk. Dorobienie 3-5 dodatkowych na wymianę nie jest żadnym problemem. Routery też sobie zrobię dwa na wszelki wypadek. Prostego PC'cika można kupić za 200 zł. Redundancja za poziomie 2 sztuk również nie jest problemem. Tablet mi padnie ... no to nie będę miał sterowania głosowego ... jakoś przeżyję  :wink:  Coś pada, wymiana to parę minut. Teraz nie opłaca się niczego naprawiać.

Zresztą w systemach "profesjonalnych" jest ten sam problem. Tylko tam koszt jednego elementu jest na tyle znaczący, że trzymanie zapasowych sztuk jest znacznie kosztowniejsze.

Przemku przemyśl pociągnięcie instalacji 12V wraz z 220V. Koszt żaden a duże ułatwienie. Zasilanie list diodowych, zasilanie Arduino. Przetwornik 12V->3.3V zmieści się spokojnie w puszcze podtynkowej razem z arduino  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Wyszła straszna nagonka na "samorobów" 
> Aż mi się nie chce komentować wszystkich zarzutów.


To nie nagonka to rzeczywistość.





> Prostego PC'cika można kupić za 200 zł.


PC-ecik za 200 zł to świetny pomysł. Najlepiej na windowsie i najlepiej na legendarnym XP.
Gratuluję pomysłu. Podobno nie masz pieniędzy, więc w jakim celu chcesz wywalać 230 zł na prąd dla PC i to skromnie zakładając, że będzie brał 50W.




> Zresztą w systemach "profesjonalnych" jest ten sam problem. Tylko tam koszt jednego elementu jest na tyle znaczący, że trzymanie zapasowych sztuk jest znacznie kosztowniejsze.


Bardzo ciekawa teoria, bo w KNX system pada dopiero gdy padnie zasilacz, a to w ciągu kilkunastu lat praktyki mi się jeszcze nie zdażyło. A i wtedy na ogół można włączać światło ręcznie.
Pozostałe systemy mają na ogół tryb awaryjny, którego ty nie masz i jak widać mieć nie będziesz.




> Przemku przemyśl pociągnięcie instalacji 12V wraz z 220V. Koszt żaden a duże ułatwienie. Zasilanie list diodowych, zasilanie Arduino. Przetwornik 12V->3.3V zmieści się spokojnie w puszcze podtynkowej razem z arduino


I do tego te imponujące kilometry kabla. Ja na upartego 200m domek oblecę 50m przewodu magistralnego za 1,60 z VAT.

----------


## Sztywniak

@dendrytus : daj już spokój bo się kompromitujesz, a Ty na to nie zasługujesz. Dla mnie jesteś profesjonalistą.
Fan*ft  masakruje Cie swoją wiedzą, a Ty się podstawiasz jak młody. Zrób chociaż jeden najprostszy moduł, który będą montować instalatorzy to wtedy pogadamy.
Nie masz o tym najmniejszego pojęcia a się wypowiadasz. 
Zdajesz sobie sprawę że bardzo istotnym kosztem w wytwarzaniu modułów jest oprogramowanie części dla instalatora ?
To jest nawet 30% kosztu, żeby nawet niedouczony instalator potrafił moduł zainstalować.
Gdybyś teraz wymyślił super duper technologię , mega tanią w produkcji to i tak Ci to nic nie da bo musisz ponieść koszt "instalatora" , którego to przerasta.
Większość instalatorów na tym forum uważa się za najmądrzejszych na świecie, a nawet nie maja pojęcia jak działają urządzenia które instalują. Swoją wiedzę opierają na wartościach użytkowych. Czym ta wiedza różni się od wiedzy użytkownika ?? Różni się tym że użytkownik za to zapłacił , żyje z tym i ma o tym o wiele większa wiedzę.
Branża ID niczym się nie różni od innych z zakresu budowlanki. Jest parę wyjątkowych osób, które są zarobione bo maja za dużo klientów i cała ta niedouczona reszta. Zadowolenie klienta zależy od niedouczenia instalatora.
Nie wiem po co wogóle się wypowiadasz, instalujesz gotowe klocki a tu jest dyskusja na całkiem inny temat.
Nie popieram samodzielnej próby budowania ID bo to czasowo niemożliwe ale nie zamykajmy się na nowoczesne rozwiązania.
@dendrytus: może Ci jeszcze nikt nie powiedział ale KNX nie jest nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy. Jest za to niemiecki, starodawny, zachowawczy. Ja to nazywam "jaskiniowy".

----------


## maciejzi

> Przemku przemyśl pociągnięcie instalacji 12V wraz z 220V. Koszt żaden a duże ułatwienie. Zasilanie list diodowych, zasilanie Arduino. Przetwornik 12V->3.3V zmieści się spokojnie w puszcze podtynkowej razem z arduino


Mały zasilacz 5V czy 12V też się zmieści w puszce. Chyba nawet taniej wyjdzie niż kabel dodatkowy...

Ja bym się bał puszczać 12V równolegle do napięcia sieciowego, z obawy o sprzężenia, jakieś szpilki napięciowe na linii niskiego napięcia. Poza tym przy okazji jakiegoś przebicia między linią fazy a 12V ta ostatnia weszłaby na potencjał fazy, co mogłoby być niebezpieczne dla użytkownika. Nawet zwykła szpilka napięciowa na linii 12V wynikająca z indukcyjnego sprzężenia w momencie włączenia jakiegoś dużego urządzenia 230V może być niebezpieczna...

Wolałbym kabel 12V puścić oddzielnie, a do tego trzeba oddzielnych bruzd w ścianach. A to znacznie utrudnia instalację i podnosi jej koszt.


Zastosowanie małego zasilacza to koszt poniżej 10zł, mieści się w puszce i jeszcze dużo miejsca zostanie, i jak dla mnie jest to bezpieczne rozwiązanie.


Co do sterowania głosowego oświetleniem to wystarczy Arduino, mikrofon i przekaźnik

----------


## dendrytus

> @dendrytus: może Ci jeszcze nikt nie powiedział ale KNX nie jest nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy. Jest za to niemiecki, starodawny, zachowawczy. Ja to nazywam "jaskiniowy".


Daj spokój bo się kompromitujesz, a Ty na to nie zasługujesz. 
Nie wiem o co chodzi z ergonomią, ale moi klienci nie mają z tym problemów i są bardzo dalecy od obarczania się nowymi obowiązkami w celu posiadania zbędnej, ale za to nic niedającej funkcjonalności.

Zdaje się, że ty władowałeś sporo kasy kilka lat temu w nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy system. Może podziel się z nami swoimi spostrzeżeniami.

Z tego co  pamiętam to ten twój system, który masz cały czas ewoluuje, rozwija się, otrzymuje nowe funkcje, co prawda niepotrzebne, ale jednak to miłe.

KNX jest nudny, bo tak jest inteligencja. Jest nudna.
Inteligencja nigdy nie wpadnie na coś takiego http://www.inteligentnydom.lic.pl/dzien-z-zycia-z-fibaro-nigdy-nie-jest-nudno-23-03-2015/
Dlatego życie użytkowników KNX jest nudne i mogą swoje nudne życie przeznaczyć na coś inteligentnego jak np. czytanie książek, twórczego jak np. malowanie czy zdrowego jak np. granie w tenisa.

W inteligencji NIGDY nie było nic ekscytującego, bo inteligencja z założenia nie dopuszcza do np czegoś takiego:



I dlatego życie ludzi inteligentnych inaczej w domach inteligentnych inaczej jest bardziej pasjonujące, ciekawe i często zaskakujące.
Ale różni ludzie lubią różne rzeczy.

PS.
Sztywniak jesteś świetnym przykładem co marketing robi z ludźmi.
Ciekawe gdzie byłby ten twój system gdyby nie ty.
Może pomyśl o pracy dla np. samsunga. Oni właśnie szukają młodych, którzy zbudują im nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy system współpracujący z tymi wszystkimi ich gadżetami, ale jeden warunek musi błyskać i nic nie dawać, a wymiana góra po 3 latach.

PS2.
Może powiedz jeszcze o tych użytkownikach, którzy zafascynowani twoimi rozwiązaniami, a nie mający takiej wiedzy jak ty, którzy liczyli na twoją ewentualną pomoc nabyli taki sam system jak twój czyli nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy system.





> Zastosowanie małego zasilacza to koszt poniżej 10zł, mieści się w puszce  i jeszcze dużo miejsca zostanie, i jak dla mnie jest to bezpieczne  rozwiązanie.


Szczególnie ze względu na ciepło które emituje w połączaniu ze wszystkim tym co się w takiej puszce znajdzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kable oswietlenia robilem 3x1.5. Osobno lampy i osobno wylaczniki choc kable ukladalem kilka cm od siebie. Duzych urzadzen pod sufitem nie ma. Najwyzej ze 100w. Ostatecznie moge przerobic swiatlo na 12V choc uwazam ze jakis kondensator na wejsciach sygnalowych wyczysci piki na tyle zeby nie bylo problemow.

Bardziej zastanawiam sie jak 1wire po domu rozprowadzic do termometrow. Chce je podpiac w puszkach tylko czy puszka powinna byc oddalona od gniazdek czy moze byc przy jednym z nich z zasepka we wspolnej ramce.
I jak najlepiej rozprowadzic sygnal zalaczania przekaznikow od podlogowki elektrycznej? Powinny byc 24v czy wystarczy 12v? Podlaczenie kablem alarmowym 8x0.5 6-ciu w linii to dobry pomysl?

----------


## dendrytus

> Kable oswietlenia robilem 3x1.5. Osobno lampy i osobno wylaczniki choc kable ukladalem kilka cm od siebie.


O ja pierd*le, ale w końcu mówiłem, że będzie ciekawie.




> Bardziej zastanawiam sie jak 1wire po domu rozprowadzic do termometrow. Chce je podpiac w puszkach tylko czy puszka powinna byc oddalona od gniazdek czy moze byc przy jednym z nich z zasepka we wspolnej ramce.


Nie no co ty. Najlepiej włóż ten termometr tam gdzie masz zasilacze za 10zł.





> I jak najlepiej rozprowadzic sygnal zalaczania przekaznikow od podlogowki elektrycznej? *Powinny byc 24v czy wystarczy 12v*? *Podlaczenie kablem alarmowym 8x0.5 6-ciu w linii to dobry pomysl*?


O ja pierd*le i już jest ciekawie.

Myliłem się co do utraty wartości o 20-30 tys. Ten nowoczesny, innowacyjny, ergonomiczny, rozwojowy system na pewno jest w stanie przekroczyć tę wartość. Jeszcze jak dodać te kilometry kabli i kilometry kabli na "wszelki wypadek" i roboczogodziny poświęcone na ten projekt.

----------


## Fan*ft

*dendrtytus* to jest z twojej strony nagonka. Inaczej tego nie można nazwać.

PC't pożerający 50W ... obawam się że twoja wiedza zatrzymała się jakieś 5 lat temu. Teraz nowoczesne mini PC'ty zużywają 3-5W.
Widzę również że na słowo Windows reagujesz jak miliony bezrozumnych internetowych hejterów. Nie wiem czy wiesz, że na XP'ku chodzi większość bankomatów.
Zresztą czy ja gdziekolwiek napisałem że chcę użyć Windowsa??

W każdym systemie, rónież w moim każdy element jest wymienny. Poleci jeden to najwyżej jedna rzecz nie będzie działać.
Zauważ prostą zależność. To sieć radiowa. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby elementy porozumiewały się między sobą. A już tym bardziej takie elementy jak włącznik->światło.
Skąd pomysł, że jak pójdzie centrala to cały system padnie?
To nie KNX czy Fibaro. Moja centrala będzie pełnić rolę pomocniczą w obsłudze "scen" czy też algorytmów analizy mowy.
Jak padnie ... nic się nie stanie  :smile: 

Imponujące kilometry kabla. Hmmm. Dam ci przykład. Ostatnio zakładałem monitoring w moim budynku na osiedlu. Poszło 800m kabla. Problem jest taki, że budynek ma 116m długości.
Naprawdę wierzysz, że zużyję więcej niż 200m? Zdziwił bym się gdyby to było aż tyle  :smile: 
Dodatkowy kabel zasilający 12V pozwoli mi choćby wyeliminować dziesiątki zasilaczy do list diodowych które chcę użyć jak oświetlenie. Finansowo więc wyjdę na duży plus.

Proszę odpuść. To jest temat ludzi którzy chcą coś zrobić samemu. Wymiana doświadczeń i pomysłów.
Ty nie masz pomysłów tylko wymysły. I to jeszcze całkowicie z sufitu.

*maciejzi* mały zasilacz wejdzie do puszki, chociaż z trudem. Jednak z powodów powyżej i tak zrobię tą dodatkową instalację 12V.
Faktycznie trzeba puścić taki kabel wszędzie ale robię podwieszane sufity więc całe okablowanie będzie właśnie tam.
12V ma też parę niepodważalnych zalet:
- bezpieczeństwo
- możliwość łatwego zabezpieczenia przed możliwością braku prądu (wystarczy akumulator)
- marzą mi się panele słoneczne. One chodzą na 12-24V.

Co do sterowania głosowego to nie wystarczy Arduino. Chyba, że zadowolisz się 5-8 komendami głosowymi.
Jak już będę robił to chciałbym aby dom potrafił interpretować nawet proste zdania. Do tego potrzebuję Androida i jego modułów zamiany mowy na tekst.

----------


## dendrytus

> PC't pożerający 50W ... obawam się że twoja wiedza zatrzymała się jakieś 5 lat temu. Teraz nowoczesne mini PC'ty zużywają 3-5W.


Poproszę o link do PC-tów zużywających 3-5W i kosztujących po 200 zł. RPi nie jest PC-tem




> Nie wiem czy wiesz, że na XP'ku chodzi większość bankomatów.


A to miał być dowód na co? 
Eurofighter Typhoon i poprzednia generacja amerykańskich lotniskowców i atomowych łodzi podwodnych też działa na windowsie. Obecnie wodowane już nie.




> Skąd pomysł, że jak pójdzie centrala to cały system padnie?
> To nie KNX czy Fibaro. Moja centrala będzie pełnić rolę pomocniczą w obsłudze "scen" czy też algorytmów analizy mowy.


Jak widać nie masz ELEMENTARNEJ WIEDZY na temat KNX i Z-wave, który jest podstawą Fibaro. Oba to systemy zdecentralizowane i do pracy nie wymagają jednostki centralnej.




> Jak padnie ... nic się nie stanie


No może poza tym, że nie włączysz światła.




> Ostatnio zakładałem monitoring w moim budynku na osiedlu. Poszło 800m kabla. Problem jest taki, że budynek ma 116m długości.


Kolejny dowód na co? Ja bym pewnie potrzebował 200m. No może przesadziłem 250m kabla.




> Dodatkowy kabel zasilający 12V pozwoli mi choćby wyeliminować dziesiątki zasilaczy do list diodowych które chcę użyć jak oświetlenie. Finansowo więc wyjdę na duży plus.


Może zapoznaj się ze określeniami: prąd elektryczny, spadek napięcia i moc. Bo mam wrażenie, że nie masz o nich bladego pojęcia.




> Proszę odpuść. To jest temat ludzi którzy chcą coś zrobić samemu. Wymiana doświadczeń i pomysłów.


Ty również nie masz doświadczenia, bo nigdy nie robiłeś takiej instalacji, nawet z gotowych klocków.
Poza tym to niewłaściwe forum i niewłaściwy dział.
Ten dział to *Inteligentne instalacje i bezpieczeństwo*, a to co robicie nie ma z tym NIC wspólnego.
Może po prostu wróćcie tam, gdzie sobie tworzyliście w spokoju tę radosną twórczość.




> 12V ma też parę niepodważalnych zalet:


Szkoda, że nie wspomniałeś o wadach.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bo używałeś cyny z ołowiem dużych kondensatorów i nie słyszałeś co to miniaturyzacja i oszczędność na laminacie.


 A kiedy ostatnio zdarzyła ci się usterka spowodowana "zimnym lutem"? Bo mi w automatyce budynkowej jeszcze nigdy, a jak kiedyś trudniłem się serwisem RTV w czasach kiedy telewizor był szerszy niż 10 cm i cyna zawierała ołów to było to na porządku dziennym. I było to raczej spowodowane wygrzewaniem się elementów a nie złą jakością cyny. 




> Wyszła straszna nagonka na "samorobów" 
> Aż mi się nie chce komentować wszystkich zarzutów.


Nie ma żadnej nagonki. Po prostu to jest forum gdzie trudno znaleźć konstruktorów. Po raz kolejny proponuję elektrodę.




> Skąd pomysł, że jak pójdzie centrala to cały system padnie?
> To nie KNX czy Fibaro. Moja centrala będzie pełnić rolę pomocniczą w obsłudze "scen" czy też algorytmów analizy mowy.


Parę postów wyżej pytałem Cię czy znasz jakiś system od strony zaplecza na co mi nie odpowiedziałeś. Teraz już nie musisz bo znam odpowiedź. Nigdy nie widziałeś żadnego systemu, a to podstawowy błąd bo powinieneś się na czymś wzorować. Nie wymyślisz nic ponadto co wymyśliło już tysiące konstruktorów na całym świecie więc dla ciebie najlepiej byłoby skopiować ich pomysły.

----------


## dendrytus

> A kiedy ostatnio zdarzyła ci się usterka spowodowana "zimnym lutem"? Bo mi w automatyce budynkowej jeszcze nigdy, a jak kiedyś trudniłem się serwisem RTV w czasach kiedy telewizor był szerszy niż 10 cm i cyna zawierała ołów to było to na porządku dziennym. I było to raczej spowodowane wygrzewaniem się elementów a nie złą jakością cyny.


Poczytaj najpierw co daje ołów w cynie do lutowanie i dlaczego wolno takiego rozwiązania używać tylko w sprzęcie wojskowym i medycznym.
Osobiście wymieniałem kilka kart graficznych, które padły z powodu braku ołowiu w cynie. Jedną dla zabawy naprawiłem przy pomocy opalarki i działała prawie rok.

Z powodu braku ołowiu w cynie do lutowania mamy coś takiego jak reballing czyli przylutowywanie podzespołów w laptopach, komórkach, tabletach, kartach graficznych, drukarkach......

W sprzęcie do automatyki nie ma takiej presji do obniżania ceny, a urządzenia często pracują 24h 365 dni w roku. 
Dlatego też do zasilania led-ów używam zasilaczy przemysłowych.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Ostrożnie z 12V - osobiście, jakbym miał się tym bawić,  to wchodziłbym w 24V - nie wiem jak od strony elektroniki to wygląda, czy opłaca się wam przetworzyć takie napięcie, ale warto o tym pomyśleć.
Co do paneli słonecznych - seryjnie obecnie produkowanych, które będą zalewać nasz rynek po zatwierdzonej ostatnio ustawie OZC  ich napięcie pracy w punkcie mocy maksymalnej to około 30V, stan jałowy 37V  - jeżeli masz wiedzę o modułach PV na napięcie 12-24 V, to poproszę Cię wskaż  źródło informacji, kiedyś szukałem o takich parametrach i był z tym problem.
Panowie jeżeli chcecie robić tą "samoróbkę" jak to nazywacie, to nie pchajcie się w puszki porozrzucane po mieszkaniu tylko w system scentralizowany, tak żeby do wszystkich elementów był łatwy, szybki dostęp. 
Osobiście niestety podtrzymuję zdanie oponentów takiego systemu, jednak nie chciałbym zamykać drogi marzycielom, jak mają siłę, wytrwałość i pomysł, niech go realizują, być może z powodzeniem uda się to zrobić, jednak niech także patrzą na krytykę, zanim zostaną sami w swoim inteligentnym domu bez rodziny  :wink:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Fan*ft

Proszę parę 'PC'tów' ze znokomym użyciem energii:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...308260114.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ainol...303066404.html
I wiele wiele innych. W promocjach można kupić z około 70$.
Wszystkie posiadają zasilacze 5V 2A. Czyli w stresie 8W. W spoczynku ... połowę?

Sam napisałeś, że "PC-ecik za 200 zł to świetny pomysł. Najlepiej na windowsie i najlepiej na legendarnym XP." ... zrozumiałem, że to był sarkazm?
Co chciałeś przez to osiągnąć? Mogę się tylko domyślać.

Racja. Nie mam wieliego pojęcia jak działają Fibaro czy KNX. Miałem sznsę tylko okazjonalnie używać takich systemów.
Tylko, że Ty założyłeś, że system który chcę zrobić będzie scentalizowany i jeśli pójdzie jednostka centralna to wszystko przestawie działać.
A to bzdura.
Jeśli padnie sterownik światła w pokoju to światło przestanie działać.
Ale w pokoju nie będzie jednego sterownika więc bez przesady, światło będzie  :smile: 
Zresztą nie rozumiem tych argumentów. Przecież identycznie działają te profesjonalne systemy. Pada sterownik, pada światło.
Gdzie różnica?

Z długością kabla to ty zacząłeś. Zapytaj się sam siebie co chciałeś przez to osiągnąć.
Dla mnie położenie dodatkowego kabla w podwieszanym suficie nie jest problemem.

12V i spadek napięcia i reszta ... przy odpowiedniej długości przewodu i odległościach rzędu 25m od zasilacza spadki napięcia nie wyniosą więcej niż 0.5-0.7V. Wystarczy o tyle podnieść napięcie wejściowe aby odbiorniki dostały 12V.
Błagam nie po to przez kilka lat studiowałem elektronikę abyś mnie teraz uświadamiał  :smile: 

Tak, nigdy nie robiłem takich instalacji. Racja.
A powiedz mi czy Ty konstruowałeś takie systemy?
To ma być argument?

Podkreślę to jeszcze raz.
Nie neguję profesjonalnych systemów takich jak Fibaro czy KNX.
Na pewno są świetne i działają doskonale.
Tak samo jak Porsche czy Ferrari.

Tylko jedno ale ... mnie na nie nie stać. Więc albo zrobię po swojemu (pewnie będzie trochę gorzej i prymitywniej) albo wcale nie zrobię (nie będę miał nic).
Więc proszę po raz ostatni. Wytykajcie merytoryczne błędy a nie negujcie całości jako takiej.

Dzięki Przemkowi czy sebcioc55 dowiedziałem się paru ciekawych rzeczy na którę muszę zwrócić uwagę robiąc swój system. I to jest cenna wiedza.

*kasprzyk* możesz mieć rację z 12-24V.
Łatwiej jest zrobić 24V instalację. Im wyższe napięcie tym spadki napięcia są łatwiejsze do ogarnięcia.
Panele solarne rzeczywiście dają wyższe napięcie ale już sterowniki do nich są przystosowane do 12V.
Domyślam się, że z jednego względu ... akumulatory.
Również napięcie wyjściowe to 12V (lub też 24V).
Ten temat cały czas zostaje dla mnie otwarty.

Co do scentralizowania to właśnie tego chcemy uniknąć.
Gdy pada centralny system sterowania pada wszystko. Cały dom przestaje chodzić.
Te jest niedobre i niebezpieczne.
Dostęp do porozrzucanych po puszkach steroników jest prosty. Nie działa światło czy pomiar temperatury w pokoju X ... idziesz i wymieniasz sterownik w pokoju X. Nie widzę w tym problemu.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Co do scentralizowania to właśnie tego chcemy uniknąć.
> Gdy pada centralny system sterowania pada wszystko. Cały dom przestaje chodzić.
> Te jest niedobre i niebezpieczne.
> Dostęp do porozrzucanych po puszkach steroników jest prosty. Nie działa światło czy pomiar temperatury w pokoju X ... idziesz i wymieniasz sterownik w pokoju X. Nie widzę w tym problemu.


Bardzo dobry pomysł. 

dendrytus : co w KNX jest nowoczesne lub innowacyjne? Serio pytam

----------


## kasprzyk

> Bardzo dobry pomysł.


Z tym systemem scentralizowanym to się źle zrozumieliśmy - chodziło mi o fizyczne umiejscowienie elementów w jednym miejscu.
Napiszę w ten sposób - mam jedną instalację wykonaną na puszkach usytuowanych po całym mieszkaniu  (przejęta po kimś), jak tam mam jechać, to jestem chory  :wink:  Nawet jeśli zastosujesz wszędzie puszki z kieszenią dedykowane do takich systemów (to do kolegi Fan*ft ) , to wygoda pracy w stosunku do modułów umiejscowionych w jednej rozdzielnicy - nieporównywalna.
W każdym razie przy instalacji jaką chcesz wykonać, ważne jest żeby wprowadzać jak najmniej przewodów elektrycznych do każdej z puszek.
pzdr

----------


## Fan*ft

*kasprzyk* troszkę Cię nie rozumiem.
Chcesz umieścić wszystkie sterowniki w jednym miejscu?
Ale przecież to oznacza kilometry kabli z centralki do wszystkich pomieszczeń domu.
To chyba zdecydowanie gorsze rozwiązanie ...?

"W każdym razie przy instalacji jaką chcesz wykonać, ważne jest żeby wprowadzać jak najmniej przewodów elektrycznych do każdej z puszek."
Co do tego się zgadzam. Choć to zawsze jest kompromis. Czy jeden sterownik obsługujący 10 rzeczy, czy 2 sterowniki obsługujące po 5.
Albo kable (tanie ale trzeba je przeciągnąć) albo kilka sterowników (droższe, za to mniej kabli).

----------


## dendrytus

> Proszę parę 'PC'tów' ze znokomym użyciem energii:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Chuwi-DX1-Phone-Call-3G-Dual-SIM-Tablet-PC-7-IPS-MTK8382-1GB-16GB-GPS/32308260114.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ainol-Mini-PC-TV-BOX-Intel-Quad-Core-Z3735-Windows-8-1-OS-With-Bing-USB3/32303066404.html
> I wiele wiele innych. W promocjach można kupić z około 70$.
> Wszystkie posiadają zasilacze 5V 2A. Czyli w stresie 8W. W spoczynku ... połowę?


Jak to są PC-ty, to możesz mnie nazywać perskim królem.
Jesteś niezły skoro uważasz, że to coś może działać 24h 365 dni w roku. 
Poza tym do żadnego z tych urządzeń nie wgrasz normalnego systemu.
A tu masz ile wart jest procesor w ainolu http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Atom+Z3735D+%40+1.33GHz

Poza tym radzę kupić jakiś kalkulator niepochodzący z chin i z aliexpress, bo ten co masz wali się przy mnożeniu.
Jeden z twoich pseudo PC-ów kosztuje $84 czyli 320 zł plus koszt przesyłki, drugi kosztuje $103 przy zakupie 200 sztuk, a i wtedy to 391 zł, bez kosztów przesyłek. Co jak widać nie daje PC-a za 200 zł.
A nawet te w promocji po $70 nie dają 200 zł, tylko 266 zł, panie po studiach elektronicznych.
Może jednak znajdziesz prawdziwego pc-ta za 200 zł czyli za $53 za sztukę. Daruję ci koszty przesyłki.




> Racja. Nie mam wieliego pojęcia jak działają Fibaro czy KNX. Miałem sznsę tylko okazjonalnie używać takich systemów.
> Tylko, że Ty założyłeś, że system który chcę zrobić będzie scentalizowany i jeśli pójdzie jednostka centralna to wszystko przestawie działać.


Nie wiedziałem, że po przejechaniu się jakimkolwiek samochodem zdobywa się niezbędnej wiedzy na stworzenie własnego samochodu. 
Nawet nie zadałeś sobie trudu, aby poznać istniejące rozwiązania, no ale geniusze inaczej już tak mają. 




> Zresztą nie rozumiem tych argumentów. Przecież identycznie działają te profesjonalne systemy. Pada sterownik, pada światło.


No właśnie nie tak działają profesjonalne systemy. W nich prawie zawsze jest możliwość, że włączysz światło nawet jak padnie sterownik. Wyjątkiem jest tylko przypadek kiedy pada przekaźnik lub inny element wykonawczy.

Ale skąd o tym możesz wiedzieć.




> Z długością kabla to ty zacząłeś. Zapytaj się sam siebie co chciałeś przez to osiągnąć.
> Dla mnie położenie dodatkowego kabla w podwieszanym suficie nie jest problemem.


Podobno nie masz kasy i musisz oszczędzać.
Pokazałem tylko, że nie masz pojęcia o instalacjach i ich ekonomicznym wykonaniu. Patrzysz na koszt modułu i uważasz, że jest on drogi, ale położenie kilometrów kabli, obrabianie końcówek montaż jakiś wymyślnych kosztownych złączek LSA i zmarnowane roboczogodziny są przecież za darmo.




> 12V i spadek napięcia i reszta ... przy odpowiedniej długości przewodu i odległościach rzędu 25m od zasilacza spadki napięcia nie wyniosą więcej niż 0.5-0.7V. Wystarczy o tyle podnieść napięcie wejściowe aby odbiorniki dostały 12V.


Spadek napięcia panie ekspert zależy od prądu jaki przepływa i rezystancji, a nie od długości.
Prawo Ohma mówi dzień dobry.



> Błagam nie po to przez kilka lat studiowałem elektronikę abyś mnie teraz uświadamiał


I te twoje studia widać najlepiej po położeniu 800 metrów kable do monitoringu na budynku o długości 116m.
Widać też po zarobkach, gdzie budżet na id to 3 tys zł i po fascynacji chińskim g*wnem za kilka dolarów.
Te twoje studia jak widać to zmarnowany czas, skoro nawet nie zadałeś sobie trudu na poznanie podstaw KNX, Z-Wave, Nexwella czy jakiegokolwiek innego gotowego systemu. 




> Tak, nigdy nie robiłem takich instalacji. Racja.
> A powiedz mi czy Ty konstruowałeś takie systemy?


Nie muszę znać się na wszystkim. Montaż i lutowanie płytek oraz programowanie nigdy mnie nie kręciły. Chociaż i to robiłem.




> Tylko jedno ale ... mnie na nie nie stać.


Jakim cudem cię nie stać, skoro kilka lat studiowałeś elektronikę i montujesz monitoringi na 116 m budynkach.




> Więc proszę po raz ostatni. Wytykajcie merytoryczne błędy a nie negujcie całości jako takiej.


Ale to wszystko jest merytorycznym błędem w kontekście tego forum i tego działu
*Przypomnę ten dział to Inteligentne instalacje i bezpieczeństwo*, a forum jest dla osób budujących dom, które nie koniecznie chcą wiedzieć gdzie i jak kopie się glinę na cegły z których później wybudują sobie dom.

Radzę przenieść się na elektrodę i tam dzielić się swoimi mądrościami i pc-tami za $70 z androidem na pokładzie.

PS.
U mnie od bodajże 6 lat pracuje chłopak po technikum elektronicznym i stać go było na zrobienie sobie mieszkania w KNX-ie
Ty masz studia on technikum. Nawet 5 min nie zastanawiałbym, się który z was ma u mnie pracować.
Ale on przynajmniej czyta instrukcje od konkurencyjnych systemów.

PS2.
Ile zamierzasz wydać lub wydałeś na płot?

PS3.



> *kasprzyk* troszkę Cię nie rozumiem.
> Chcesz umieścić wszystkie sterowniki w jednym miejscu?
> Ale przecież to oznacza kilometry kabli z centralki do wszystkich pomieszczeń domu.
> To chyba zdecydowanie gorsze rozwiązanie ...?



O ja pierd*le. To ty nawet takich podstaw nie masz?

----------


## kasprzyk

> *kasprzyk* możesz mieć rację z 12-24V.
> Panele solarne rzeczywiście dają wyższe napięcie ale już sterowniki do nich są przystosowane do 12V.
> Domyślam się, że z jednego względu ... akumulatory.
> Również napięcie wyjściowe to 12V (lub też 24V).
> Ten temat cały czas zostaje dla mnie otwarty.


Zależy co masz na myśli pod pojęciem "sterowniki do nich" - generalnie sercem całego układu to inwertery, które "dają" nam napięcie użytkowe funkcjonujące w sieci, czyli: 230V, czy 400V (generalnie napięcie z inwertera musi być wyższe od sieciowego) 
Dlatego nie ma sterowników do PV na 12V (pomijam urządzenia specjalnego przeznaczenia, może takie istnieją) - moduły łączymy w łańcuchy, gdzie napięcie wejścia sięga i 1000V DC. Napięcie o którym piszesz, ale nie 12V tylko wyższe może być wykorzystywane do ładowania akumulatorów przy układzie typu "wyspa" , rzadko spotykanego w Polsce - ale to są już inne tematy.

----------


## dendrytus

> dendrytus : co w KNX jest nowoczesne lub innowacyjne? Serio pytam


Piszesz trzecią księgę o nowoczesnym, innowacyjnym, ergonomicznym i rozwojowym systemie?

Może i nie jest innowacyjny i nowoczesny, ale masz święty spokój i nudne życie bez dodatkowych nic niedających dodatkowych obowiązków.

I faktycznie trudno w nim instaluje się te wszystkie jednorazowe g*wno warte gadżety z których słyniesz.

----------


## maciejzi

dendrytus weź idź już na ten urlop, bo się niepotrzebnie stresujesz wypowiedziami na forum  :wink:  


Zasilacze do Arduino nie wydzielają dużo ciepła. Sam układ zużywa 0,2W. Jeśli zasilacz ma 80% sprawności, to wydziela się łącznie 0,25W. 





> Kable oswietlenia robilem 3x1.5. Osobno lampy i osobno wylaczniki choc kable ukladalem kilka cm od siebie. Duzych urzadzen pod sufitem nie ma. Najwyzej ze 100w. Ostatecznie moge przerobic swiatlo na 12V choc uwazam ze jakis kondensator na wejsciach sygnalowych wyczysci piki na tyle zeby nie bylo problemow.


Uważaj, żeby nie było przebicia z 230V, bo ci sprzęt popali. Jak ciągniesz 12V razem z 230V, to tam może się indukować jakieś napięcie. Nie wiadomo jakie i nie wiadomo kiedy. Przy włączaniu lodówki na przykład albo wiertarki w drugim końcu domu, o jakimś dziwnym współczynniku mocy. Przy włączaniu urządzenia pobierają dużo prądu, dużo więcej niż są bezpieczniki, np. 100 amperów przez 1 ms. Bezpiecznik tego nie wyłapie, ale może powstać pik napięciowy na linii niskiego napięcia i LEDy kiedyś tam padną. 
Jak wiertarka czy inne ustrojstwo ma zepsuty układ poprawiający współczynnik mocy, to może nawet cały czas pobierać 100A przy nieprawidłowym współczynniku i bezpiecznik 16A nie "wyskoczy".
Uważaj na takie kwestie. Mnie w technikum elektronicznym uczono, żeby zawsze oddzielać niskie napięcie od 230V. Jeśli dopiero kładziesz instalacje, to raczej jak możesz kładź obok, chociaż z 5cm, nie na długich odcinkach obok siebie. 




> Bardziej zastanawiam sie jak 1wire po domu rozprowadzic do termometrow. Chce je podpiac w puszkach tylko czy puszka powinna byc oddalona od gniazdek czy moze byc przy jednym z nich z zasepka we wspolnej ramce.
> I jak najlepiej rozprowadzic sygnal zalaczania przekaznikow od podlogowki elektrycznej? Powinny byc 24v czy wystarczy 12v? Podlaczenie kablem alarmowym 8x0.5 6-ciu w linii to dobry pomysl?


Patrząc na kable pod napięciem przez kamerę termowizyjną widać, że się grzeją. Nawet jak w dotyku zimne i przesyłają niewiele prądu (np. 20W), to i tak mają wyższą temperaturę. Nie wiem, na ile to może zakłócić pomiar, ale w pesymistycznej wersji może nawet o kilka stopni, jak będą w jednej puszce. Ja bym zrobił tak, żeby wystawały z puszki, albo w ścianie, pod cienką warstwą farby. Wtedy dodatkowo ściana będzie stabilizować temperaturę i jak na chwilę otworzysz okno, to termometr nie wyłapie chwilowego spadku temperatury, co może być zaletą.

Przekaźnik 12V załącza od 9V, więc powinien wystarczyć ten kabel, zależy jaki długi. Jaki masz najdłuższy dystans od sterowania do przekaźnika?







> Co do paneli słonecznych - seryjnie obecnie produkowanych, które będą zalewać nasz rynek po zatwierdzonej ostatnio ustawie OZC ich napięcie pracy w punkcie mocy maksymalnej to około 30V, stan jałowy 37V


Praktycznie tak samo jest zmienić 37V czy 24V na 12V jak z 230V na 12V.
Tylko jak jest instalacja niskonapięciowa, to przekroje wychodzą grube - nie wiem, czy to warte zachodu, bo łatwiej jest robić jedno napięcie (230V) i sobie konwertować na 12V czy 24V czy z paneli 37V na 230V niż kłaść 2 instalacje na dwa napięcia różne.

Tzn. nawet z myślą o panelach taniej (ekonomiczniej) wyjdzie jedna instalacja na 230V, bo cieńsze przewody można położyć. Są LEDy na 230V. Konwersja z 37V na 230V jest tylko trochę mniej sprawna jak z 37V na 12V.

Jeśli instalacja 12V tylko do samego oświetlenia to też trochę dziwne poza łazienką, bo w sumie wtedy napięcie paneli trzeba 2 razy konwertować na 12V i na 230V do gniazdek.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeśli zasilacz ma 80% sprawności, to wydziela się łącznie 0,25W.


 :jaw drop:  80% sprawności w zasilaczu za 10 zł? Dobry jesteś.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W każdym systemie, rónież w moim każdy element jest wymienny. Poleci jeden to najwyżej jedna rzecz nie będzie działać.
> Zauważ prostą zależność. To sieć radiowa. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby elementy porozumiewały się między sobą. A już tym bardziej takie elementy jak włącznik->światło.
> Skąd pomysł, że jak pójdzie centrala to cały system padnie?
> To nie KNX czy Fibaro. Moja centrala będzie pełnić rolę pomocniczą w obsłudze "scen" czy też algorytmów analizy mowy.
> Jak padnie ... nic się nie stanie 
> 
> Imponujące kilometry kabla. Hmmm. Dam ci przykład. Ostatnio zakładałem monitoring w moim budynku na osiedlu. Poszło 800m kabla. Problem jest taki, że budynek ma 116m długości.
> Naprawdę wierzysz, że zużyję więcej niż 200m? Zdziwił bym się gdyby to było aż tyle 
> Dodatkowy kabel zasilający 12V pozwoli mi choćby wyeliminować dziesiątki zasilaczy do list diodowych które chcę użyć jak oświetlenie. Finansowo więc wyjdę na duży plus.



OK, żeby pomóc nie utrudniać wyjaśnię o co w tym wszystkim chodzi. Magistralne systemy automatyki dzielimy na systemy scentralizowane (np. Loxone, Nexwell Nexo) i systemy o inteligencji rozproszonej (np. KNX, Ampio, LCN). I nie chodzi tu bynajmniej o to gdzie się umiejscawia moduły systemu, czy to w puszkach, czy to w rozdzielni. Zarówno instalacja w rozdzielni może być scentralizowana i rozproszona, jak i ta w puszkach. Różnica polega na tym że w systemach scentralizowanych za logikę odpowiada centrala systemu, a w systemach rozproszonych logika jest "rozrzucona" po modułach i moduły gadają między sobą. Co nie oznacza że te rozproszone nie posiadają centrali. Posiadają ale bardziej odpowiada ona między innymi za komunikację ze światem zewnętrznym niż za logikę. W rozproszonych systemach nie trzeba stosować żadnych dodatkowych zabezpieczeń przed uszkodzeniem centrali ponieważ sama struktura systemu jest już takim zabezpieczeniem. W scentralizowanych musisz pomyśleć o zabezpieczeniu na wypadek awarii centrali bo padnie ci cały dom naraz i do czasu usunięcia usterki będziesz się musiał przenieść do teściowej. Naprawdę radzę wam udać się przynajmniej na jakieś szkolenie z zakresu instalacji takich systemów to dowiesz się jak to działa. A tak będziesz na nowo odkrywał koło.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Piszesz trzecią księgę o nowoczesnym, innowacyjnym, ergonomicznym i rozwojowym systemie?
> 
> Może i nie jest innowacyjny i nowoczesny, ale masz święty spokój i nudne życie bez dodatkowych nic niedających dodatkowych obowiązków.
> 
> I faktycznie trudno w nim instaluje się te wszystkie jednorazowe g*wno warte gadżety z których słyniesz.


Takiej właśnie odpowiedzi się spodziewałem  :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na etapie stanu surowego rozciąganie przewodów nie jest bardzo problematyczne, a nawet kilkaset metrów przewodów to ułamek ceny gotowego rozwiązania. 

Wczoraj skończyłem część elektryczną swojej instalacji i rozciągnąłem skrętkę komputerową. Poszło niecałe 300m 3x2,5 (10 obwodów gniazdek i 3 do kabli podłogowych) i 200m 3x1,5 (instalacja światła bez puszek). Do tego kabel kuchenki indukcyjnej i wyprowadzenie na garaż i wychodzi 1200zł. Ile mógłbym zaoszczędzić gdybym przełączniki podłączył jakimś cienkim? Sto złotych?
Na LAN zużyłem 135m skrętki, bo postanowiłem pociągnąć po dwa kable do rozdzielni, salonu i pomieszczenia technicznego. Koszt tych "fanaberii" to najwyżej kilkadziesiąt złotych. 
Magistrala 1-WIRE na kablu 3x2x0,5. Mam nadzieję zmieścić się w 50m, tylko jeszcze muszę przemyśleć trasę dokładnie, bo im krótsza, tym lepsza. Koszt 50m kabla to chyba 35zł i mamy odczyty. W drugą stronę przekaźnik sterowany 12V albo 24V z hurtowni elektrycznej i kilkadziesiąt metrów kabla alarmowego. Prąd cewki takiego przekaźnika to 0.05A do 0,1A, więc chyba spoko jak na kabel 0,5mm. Niechby zatem 100m kabla za 80zł i drugie 100m na czujniki ruchu.

Zatem kabli za jakieś 300zł więcej niż normalnie, czujki i sterowniki, a może jeszcze terminal do uzbrajania alarmu i syrena. Z przekaźnikami bistabilnymi uzbiera się z 2-2,5tyś i robi wszystko co chcę. Jak padnie sterownik to zostanie przełącznik. No chyba, że padnie przekaźnik za 25zł... Ile taka awaria będzie kosztowała przy KNX?




> Jeśli dopiero kładziesz instalacje, to raczej jak możesz kładź obok, chociaż z 5cm, nie na długich odcinkach obok siebie.


Już zrobiłem, ale faktycznie pooglądam czy da się te przewody łatwo odseparować. Niby u mnie wszystko na 230V, ale jak mnie kiedyś najdzie na niskie napięcie, to może się przydać większy odstęp. Ostatecznie separator galwaniczny i będzie działać na sieciowym.




> Patrząc na kable pod napięciem przez kamerę termowizyjną widać, że się grzeją. Nawet jak w dotyku zimne i przesyłają niewiele prądu (np. 20W), to i tak mają wyższą temperaturę. Nie wiem, na ile to może zakłócić pomiar, ale w pesymistycznej wersji może nawet o kilka stopni, jak będą w jednej puszce. Ja bym zrobił tak, żeby wystawały z puszki, albo w ścianie, pod cienką warstwą farby. Wtedy dodatkowo ściana będzie stabilizować temperaturę i jak na chwilę otworzysz okno, to termometr nie wyłapie chwilowego spadku temperatury, co może być zaletą.


Nie no DS18B20 będzie w podłodze i peszlem doprowadzony do puszki z 1-WIRE. Może faktycznie i pokojowe zrobię, to się w tej puszce zmieści i czujnik spokojnie. Zrobię otworek i wkleję czujnik. Zresztą zobaczę.




> Przekaźnik 12V załącza od 9V, więc powinien wystarczyć ten kabel, zależy jaki długi. Jaki masz najdłuższy dystans od sterowania do przekaźnika?


Około 20m. Teoretycznie powinno działać, ale te 24V też wydają się OK. Tylko to problem dla tanich czujek PIR, bo takiego napięcia nie zniosą. Ostatecznie kabel ma 8 żył i mogę dwa napięcia puścić.

----------


## maciejzi

> 80% sprawności w zasilaczu za 10 zł? Dobry jesteś.



Szukajcie a znajdziecie. Na allegro sporo do wyboru.
Nawet jakby miał 60% sprawności, to wydziela się łącznie 0,33W, czyli tyle co grzeje przestraszona mucha.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Praktycznie tak samo jest zmienić 37V czy 24V na 12V jak z 230V na 12V.
> Tylko jak jest instalacja niskonapięciowa, to przekroje wychodzą grube - nie wiem, czy to warte zachodu, bo łatwiej jest robić jedno napięcie (230V) i sobie konwertować na 12V czy 24V czy z paneli 37V na 230V niż kłaść 2 instalacje na dwa napięcia różne.
> 
> Tzn. nawet z myślą o panelach taniej (ekonomiczniej) wyjdzie jedna instalacja na 230V, bo cieńsze przewody można położyć. Są LEDy na 230V. Konwersja z 37V na 230V jest tylko trochę mniej sprawna jak z 37V na 12V.
> 
> Jeśli instalacja 12V tylko do samego oświetlenia to też trochę dziwne poza łazienką, bo w sumie wtedy napięcie paneli trzeba 2 razy konwertować na 12V i na 230V do gniazdek.


Kolego, odchodzimy od tematu - sprawę paneli PV i inwerterów należy oddzielić od instalacji niskonapięciowej w mieszkaniu, bo to zupełnie inne kwestie. Producenci PV wypracowali już kierunek w którym to wszystko idzie i nie ma tu mowy o wytwarzaniu napięcia 12V, dla użytkowników końcowych.
W wątku jest mowa o zasilaniu modułów automatyki, pozostawmy w spokoju oświetlenie, tym bardziej to w łazience  :wink: 
pzdr

----------


## maciejzi

> W wątku jest mowa o zasilaniu modułów automatyki, pozostawmy w spokoju oświetlenie, tym bardziej to w łazience [IMG]file:///C:\TMP\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
> pzdr


No też właśnie tak piszę - napięcie czy to będzie 230V czy 12V to w sumie jest wtórna sprawa. Najprościej to robić instalację 230V i zasilacze/konwertery gdzie trzeba. Wg mnie nie ma sensu 2 instalacji na 2 różne napięcia. Ale jak kto woli  :Smile:  W sumie też można, tylko trzeba uważać na przebicia i ewentualnie indukcję między kablami






> Około 20m. Teoretycznie powinno działać, ale te 24V też wydają się OK. Tylko to problem dla tanich czujek PIR, bo takiego napięcia nie zniosą. Ostatecznie kabel ma 8 żył i mogę dwa napięcia puścić.


12V, kabel 0,5mm2, łącznie 40m ("tam" i "z powrotem"), prąd ok. 60-100mA.
Spadek napięcia: 0,27V, czyli napięcie na przekaźniku 11,73V, a więc dużo powyżej progu załączania 9V

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/wire/voltage-drop-calculator.htm

Czyli w zupełności wystarczy przekaźnik 12V, nawet może być 5V, jak ci wygodniej

----------


## maciejzi

> Szukajcie a znajdziecie. Na allegro sporo do wyboru.
> Nawet jakby miał 60% sprawności, to wydziela się łącznie 0,33W, czyli tyle co grzeje przestraszona mucha.


Przepraszam za offtopic, ale dla dokładności sprawdziłem to  :Smile: 
Mucha w locie generuje około 0,21W.

(tu wyniki badań z 1959 roku: http://jeb.biologists.org/content/37/1/186.full.pdf )

 :Smile:  tak czy owak, zasilacz do arduino razem z arduino generuje tyle ciepła co półtorej muchy, więc bardzo niewiele  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak padnie sterownik to zostanie przełącznik. No chyba, że padnie przekaźnik za 25zł... Ile taka awaria będzie kosztowała przy KNX?.


Jak to ile 25 zł.
Skoro chcesz sam zrobić elektronikę do samoróbki, to przecież nie będziesz miał problemu z naprawą sterownika KNX-owego. 
Lub 382 zł z VAT za np 8 kanałowy sterownik jakby ci się nie chciało naprawiać.

----------


## Fan*ft

> Jak to są PC-ty, to możesz mnie nazywać perskim królem.
> Jesteś niezły skoro uważasz, że to coś może działać 24h 365 dni w roku. 
> Poza tym do żadnego z tych urządzeń nie wgrasz normalnego systemu.
> [...]
> Widać też po zarobkach, gdzie budżet na id to 3 tys zł i po fascynacji chińskim g*wnem za kilka dolarów.


To mi wystarczy  :smile:  Rozumiem że dla kolegi nic co nie ma odpowiedniego markowego logo jest warte ... no wiadomo co  :wink: 
To że mnie stać na Mercedesa nie znaczy że go kupię. Po prostu szkoda mi pieniędzy.
Na marginesie te 60 czy nawet 100zł więcej za mojego g***go PC'ta odbije sobie na cenie jednego modułu Fibaro.
Dosyć. Z mojej strony koniec "dyskusji".

Odniosę się do instalacji 12V.
Wiem, że trzeba dawać grubsze przewody. Szczególnie, że zamierzam przepuścić przez nie dosyć spory prąd (nawet do 12A na pokój).
Według moich wyliczeń potrzebuję do oświetlenia domu około 80m list LED.
Opierając się o napięcie 220V i zasilając to kawałkami co 5m potrzebuję 16 zasilaczy/konwerterów napięcia. Realnie będzie to pewnie z 30.
Tym bardziej zasilanie sterowników na Arduino. Przetwornik 220V->3.3V będzie duży i będzie się grzał. Nie zmieszczę go w puszce podtynkowej.
12V->3.3V to maleństwo które jak kolega *maciejzi* zauważył zgrzej się tyle co mucha w locie.

Co kawałek zasilacz i kłopoty z konstrukcją i montażem sterowników ... to wszystko przemawia jednak za 12V (ewentualnie 24V) instalacją.

Oczywiście przewody trzeba pociągnąć w pewnej odległości od 220V. Ja też boje się wpływów indykcyjnych.




> OK, żeby pomóc nie utrudniać wyjaśnię o co w tym wszystkim chodzi. Magistralne systemy automatyki dzielimy na systemy scentralizowane
> [...]
> Naprawdę radzę wam udać się przynajmniej na jakieś szkolenie z zakresu instalacji takich systemów to dowiesz się jak to działa. A tak będziesz na nowo odkrywał koło.


Masz rację. W zeszłym roku miałem możliwość przejścia takiego weekendowego szkolenia.
Trochę żałuję, że nie skorzystałem. Ale wiosna idzie może znów się coś trafi. Przyznaję, że przydało by się.

Tak czy inaczej według definicji którą przytoczyłeś ja chcę zrobić system zdecentralizowany.
Wszystkie elementy systemu będą niezależne od centrali. Gdy padnie jakiś sterownik/przełącznik to nie będzie działać jakaś malutka cześć instalacji. Nie wpłynie to na całość. Nawet gdy padnie centrala to najwyżej nie będą chodziły wyższe funkcje systemu, czy komunikacja ze światem. Na pewno nie wpłynie to na oświetlenie czy ogrzewanie.




> Zależy co masz na myśli pod pojęciem "sterowniki do nich" - generalnie sercem całego układu to inwertery
> [...]  Dlatego nie ma sterowników do PV na 12V


Nie jestem specjalistą w temacie więc bazuję tylko na tym co napiszą.
Wszystkie sterowniki solar/wind/accu które znalazłem jak napięcie wyjściowe dają 12/24V.
Przykład pierwszy z brzegu:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-...272876101.html

Wiem, że potem daje się inwerter który z tego robi 220V ale to chyba rzecz wtórną?
Oczywiście mogę się mylić.

----------


## Przewas

> Nie jestem specjalistą w temacie więc bazuję tylko na tym co napiszą.
> Wszystkie sterowniki solar/wind/accu które znalazłem jak napięcie wyjściowe dają 12/24V.
> Przykład pierwszy z brzegu:


Cytując klasykiem, nie mieszajmy tu dwóch systemów walutowych. 
Co innego systemy PV typu off-grid, a co innego on-grid.  A napięcie paneli ma guzik do tego. Może być off-grid , czyli akumulatorowa instalacja na 400V jak i on-grid na 60V. 
Wysokość napięcia panelu zależy od ilości cel PV.

Jedna to ok 0,5V Najpopularniejsze poly mają 72 cele, ale znajdziesz też inne. 
To o czym mówisz to tzw. kontroler ładowania, choć wg mnie to pomysł od założeń nietrafiony. Ja mam instalację on-grid, która nadwyżki odstawi do sieci a w czasie awarii dużą przetwornicę z aku. W przypadku systemu off-grid, kiedy naładuje Ci aku, resztę czasu panel nie będzie produkował. Zastanów się ile czasu w roku masz przerwy w dostawie prądu.

----------


## Fan*ft

Jasne Przewas. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie.

Tak czy inaczej 'solary' to dla mnie tylko bardzo teoretyczna możliwość.
Jakby nie liczyć, bez dotacji państwa, to na chwilę obecną jest to wciąż nieopłacalne.

Na dniach dostanę końcową wersję projektu domu.
Będę mógł policzyć długości przewodów, ich oporność i spadki napięć w instalacji. Jeśli ostanie się moja 'teoria', że da się zrobić 12V instalację to ją zrobię  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> 12V, kabel 0,5mm2, łącznie 40m ("tam" i "z powrotem"), prąd ok. 60-100mA.
> Spadek napięcia: 0,27V, czyli napięcie na przekaźniku 11,73V, a więc dużo powyżej progu załączania 9V
> 
> Czyli w zupełności wystarczy przekaźnik 12V, nawet może być 5V, jak ci wygodniej


Dzięki. Myślałem o 5V, ale są to już przekaźniki niedostępne w hurtowniach instalacyjnych, więc w moim rozumieniu "niebudowlane". Będę miał na szynie zamontowany transformator na 12V, więc spokojnie może być. 

No i przypomniałem sobie jak kładłem kable. Musiałbym dużo pracy włożyć, żeby je odseparować, więc zostanie całość na 230V, albo całość przerobię na 12V. Zresztą co za różnica jakie napięcie? Przy układzie dopasowującym poziomy nie ma to znaczenia. Obwód sterownika będzie w całości separowany galwanicznie i postaram się o dobrą filtrację zasilania.

Pogadaliśmy już o sensowności samorobnej roboty, to teraz przejdźmy do funkcji jakie może realizować instalacja inteligentnego domu. Pewien nerwus upiera się, że to z inteligencją i bezpieczeństwem nie ma nic wspólnego, ale właściwie dlaczego nie? Jakie są doświadczenia użytkowników takich systemów? Jakie funkcje są potrzebna, pomocne, lub absolutnie bezsensowne? Jakich czujników użyć, żeby mieszkanie w takim domu było wygodne?

----------


## Przewas

> Jasne Przewas. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie.
> 
> Tak czy inaczej 'solary' to dla mnie tylko bardzo teoretyczna możliwość.
> Jakby nie liczyć, bez dotacji państwa, to na chwilę obecną jest to wciąż nieopłacalne.
> 
> Na dniach dostanę końcową wersję projektu domu.
> Będę mógł policzyć długości przewodów, ich oporność i spadki napięć w instalacji. Jeśli ostanie się moja 'teoria', że da się zrobić 12V instalację to ją zrobię


Pomyśl o koncepcji pośredniej. Kilka zasilaczy obsługujących grupy lamp/taśm i zlokalizowanych w miarę blisko nich. Te taśmy żrą całkiem sporo. Ja mam 5 zasilacze, obsługujących łącznie 18 pkt. Ciągnąć kabli 12V przez cały dom, po to żeby zasilić 72W taśmy to trochę słabo.

----------


## Przewas

Fan*ft : Jeżeli chciałbyś się pobawić , ewentualnie poznać kawałek systemu iB, to mogę Ci wypożyczyć walizkę szkoleniową z LCNu. U mnie leży i się kurzy w garażu. Jakiś moduł we/wy, konwerter, pilot chyba i soft. Wystarczy żeby sobie wyrobić pojęcie o tym jak to funkcjonuje i jakie ma możliwości.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Odniosę się do instalacji 12V.
> Wiem, że trzeba dawać grubsze przewody. Szczególnie, że zamierzam przepuścić przez nie dosyć spory prąd (nawet do 12A na pokój).
> Według moich wyliczeń potrzebuję do oświetlenia domu około 80m list LED.
> Opierając się o napięcie 220V i zasilając to kawałkami co 5m potrzebuję 16 zasilaczy/konwerterów napięcia. Realnie będzie to pewnie z 30.
> Tym bardziej zasilanie sterowników na Arduino. Przetwornik 220V->3.3V będzie duży i będzie się grzał. Nie zmieszczę go w puszce podtynkowej.
> 12V->3.3V to maleństwo które jak kolega *maciejzi* zauważył zgrzej się tyle co mucha w locie.
> 
> Co kawałek zasilacz i kłopoty z konstrukcją i montażem sterowników ... to wszystko przemawia jednak za 12V (ewentualnie 24V) instalacją.


Jakie taśmy będziesz stosował - ile W/metr ? Jeżeli masz zamiar puścić 12A, to tylko zasilacz lokalnie przy taśmie. Dla 10m odcinka żyły 2,5mm2 to już prawie 1V spadku napięcia. 80m taśmy ledowej - ale to bardziej jako światło dekoracyjne ? Jak chcesz umiejscowić taśmy ?



> Nie jestem specjalistą w temacie więc bazuję tylko na tym co napiszą.
> Wszystkie sterowniki solar/wind/accu które znalazłem jak napięcie wyjściowe dają 12/24V.
> Przykład pierwszy z brzegu:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-...272876101.html
> 
> Wiem, że potem daje się inwerter który z tego robi 220V ale to chyba rzecz wtórną?
> Oczywiście mogę się mylić.


To jest regulator/kontroler akumulatorów - kolega już wyżej pisał.

----------


## maciejzi

> Pogadaliśmy już o sensowności samorobnej roboty, to teraz przejdźmy do funkcji jakie może realizować instalacja inteligentnego domu. Pewien nerwus upiera się, że to z inteligencją i bezpieczeństwem nie ma nic wspólnego, ale właściwie dlaczego nie? Jakie są doświadczenia użytkowników takich systemów? Jakie funkcje są potrzebna, pomocne, lub absolutnie bezsensowne? Jakich czujników użyć, żeby mieszkanie w takim domu było wygodne?



Jako platformę można wybrać Arduino albo bardziej rozbudowany Raspberry Pi. O tyle jest to wygodne, że jest w internecie sporo programów, które wystarczy wgrać, oraz sporo różnych modułów. Poniżej lista funkcji od prostych do fantazyjnych, które przychodzą mi do głowy.
a. Można zrobić alarm na małych czujkach PIR. Te do Arduino mają wymiar 3x2 cm, więc nie rzucają się w oczy jak zwykłe duże czujki. Zarówno dla mieszkańców jak i złodzieja, więc powinny być skuteczniejsze. 
b. Do tego kontaktrony w oknach. Zintegrowanie kontaktronów z ogrzewaniem, tzn. jak otwarte okno w danym pokoju, to nie jest grzane w tym pokoju (bo po co). 
c. Sterowanie wentylacją. 
d. Funkcja okresowego ozonowania za pomocą ozonatora w wentylacji mechanicznej.
e. Zintegrowanie czujek ruchu/alarmu z wentylacją mechaniczną. Jak system załączony, to przełącza wentylację w tryb "nikogo nie ma w domu", czyli minimalną wentylację.
f. Dodanie czujek dymu do systemu.
g. Czujki światła sterujące oświetleniem ogrodu w nocy.
h. Stacja pogody podłączona do Internetu, ściągająca aktualną i przyszłą pogodę
i. Czujnik wilgotności gleby, funkcja rozpoczynająca podlewanie, jeśli wilgotność gleby spadnie poniżej progu i wg prognozy w ciągu następnej doby nie spadnie deszcz 
j. Ściemniacze oświetlenia sterowane przez Internet ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTXWWPCRt7k )
k. Sterowanie głosowe z Arduino ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mKgyS9p0CY ) lub Raspberry Pi (więcej funkcji dostępnych). Można sterować oświetleniem (sceny świetlne, poziomy jasności, włącz/wyłącz światło), roletami, temperaturą itp.
l. Podłączenie Arduino do Skype, żeby łączył się z właścicielem, gdy nikogo nie ma w domu, a ktoś dzwoni do domofonu. Wersja rozbudowana: przesyłanie wideo z kamery przy furtce przez Skype.
j. Transkrypcja listy zakupów na SMS - np. przycisk przy lodówce powodujący rozpoczęcie nagrywania i wysłanie listy zakupów jako SMS na wybrany numer
k. Robot odbierający komendy głosowe, wywożący naczynia do mycia do kuchni lub przewożący zakupy z garażu do kuchni (trochę większy jak taki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YblSltHDbIU ). To wymaga trochę wysiłku i cena niemała, ale fajny gadżet.
l. Moduły Bluetooth ha bezprzewodowym odkurzaczu - włączanie odkurzania automatycznego, gdy nikogo nie ma w domu.

Tu przykład inteligentnego domu na bazie Arduino:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm_BKHtABnk

----------


## maciejzi

> Odniosę się do instalacji 12V.
> Wiem, że trzeba dawać grubsze przewody. Szczególnie, że zamierzam przepuścić przez nie dosyć spory prąd (nawet do 12A na pokój).
> Według moich wyliczeń potrzebuję do oświetlenia domu około 80m list LED.
> Opierając się o napięcie 220V i zasilając to kawałkami co 5m potrzebuję 16 zasilaczy/konwerterów napięcia. Realnie będzie to pewnie z 30.
> Tym bardziej zasilanie sterowników na Arduino. Przetwornik 220V->3.3V będzie duży i będzie się grzał. Nie zmieszczę go w puszce podtynkowej.
> 12V->3.3V to maleństwo które jak kolega *maciejzi* zauważył zgrzej się tyle co mucha w locie.
> 
> Co kawałek zasilacz i kłopoty z konstrukcją i montażem sterowników ... to wszystko przemawia jednak za 12V (ewentualnie 24V) instalacją.
> 
> Oczywiście przewody trzeba pociągnąć w pewnej odległości od 220V. Ja też boje się wpływów indykcyjnych.


Po pierwsze są taśmy LED na 230V. Nie są droższe niż te na 12V. To jakby od razu załatwia problem. 
Po drugie - jeśli wybierzesz taśmy na 12V, to potrzeba tylko jednego zasilacza na jeden pokój, albo na 2 pokoje, albo na piętro. Nie wiem, jaki masz układ pomieszczeń do oświetlenia, ale może dodatkowy zasilacz wyjść ekonomiczniej niż dodatkowa instalacja.
Po trzecie - przetwornik 230V - 3.3V jest niewielki. Arduino można zasilić też 5V lub 12V. Nie będzie się zasilacz grzał, bo pobór prądu przez Arduino jest minimalny. 
Tu trzy do wyboru:
http://tnij.org/4zelhlf
http://tnij.org/chpmsqv
http://tnij.org/wvsevll
Zasilacze 12V są bardziej popularne, dlatego tańsze niż 3,3V. Jak chcesz zasilacz na niskie napięcie, to albo 12V albo 5V albo 3.3V - w kolejności od najtańszych do droższych i trudniejszych do dostania.

----------


## Fan*ft

Trochę ryzykownie ale ... chciałbym użyć taśm LED jako jedyne oświetlenie w domu.
Rodzaje typy diod. Od 3258 (oświetlenie nocne) przez 5050 aż do 5730 (jasne punktowe). Ostatnio kupiłem 3020 (300diod/m) i dają fajny rozkład światła. Może też one.
Jak już postawię dom to zrobię przymiarki i zdecyduję czy to wystarczy czy nie.

Aktualnie w mieszkaniu również używam paru listw i mam wszędzie porozrzucane zasilacze. Strasznie mnie to denerwuje. Musiałem się mocno postarać aby je poukrywać.

Wstępnie policzyłem gdybym umiejscowił zasilacz w centrum domu to kable miały by długość między 9 a 13m.
W tym wypadku spadek napięcia byłby faktycznie trochę ponad 1V. Można by to skompensować na zasilaczu i dać np. 13V.
Choć faktycznie pchać 12A to trochę dużo. Skończy się najpewniej na parze przewodów. Jak będę je kładł to nie robi mi to już wielkiej różnicy.

*maciejzi* fajne masz pomysły.
W oknach chcę użyć 'laserowych' czujników jako alarm antywłamaniowy. Użycie do tego czujek PIR spowoduje że nie będzie się mogło wyjść z pokoju bez rozbrajania alarmu. Kontaktrony są zbyt widoczne. Potencjalny złodziej może je zobaczyć. Laserków nie będzie się spodziewał  :smile: 
Połączenie domofonu do skype'a ... za ten pomysł jesteś dla mnie bogiem  :smile:  Co śmieszniejsze jest to bardzo łatwe do zrobienia.
Tablet z listą zakupów też na pewno zawiśnie przy lodówce.
Dołożę również do sterowników ściennych na Arduino odbironik/nadajnik IR. Pozwoli mi to sterować różnymi sprzętami AV niezależnie w którym pomieszczeniu będę. Przydać się może do przedłużania zdalnego sterowania tunerów satelitarnych czy sprzętu audio.

----------


## maciejzi

> Aktualnie w mieszkaniu również używam paru listw i mam wszędzie porozrzucane zasilacze. Strasznie mnie to denerwuje. Musiałem się mocno postarać aby je poukrywać.
> 
> Wstępnie policzyłem gdybym umiejscowił zasilacz w centrum domu to kable miały by długość między 9 a 13m.
> W tym wypadku spadek napięcia byłby faktycznie trochę ponad 1V. Można by to skompensować na zasilaczu i dać np. 13V.
> Choć faktycznie pchać 12A to trochę dużo. Skończy się najpewniej na parze przewodów. Jak będę je kładł to nie robi mi to już wielkiej różnicy.
> 
> *maciejzi* fajne masz pomysły.
> W oknach chcę użyć 'laserowych' czujników jako alarm antywłamaniowy. Użycie do tego czujek PIR spowoduje że nie będzie się mogło wyjść z pokoju bez rozbrajania alarmu. Kontaktrony są zbyt widoczne. Potencjalny złodziej może je zobaczyć. Laserków nie będzie się spodziewał 
> Połączenie domofonu do skype'a ... za ten pomysł jesteś dla mnie bogiem  Co śmieszniejsze jest to bardzo łatwe do zrobienia.
> ...


Jak będzie zasilacz centralny i od niego w układzie gwiazdy będą odchodzić kable do listew to mniejszy spadek będzie napięcia. To trochę niestety trzeba poświęcić czasu, żeby znaleźć miejsce dla zasilacza/zasilaczy i jak kable optymalnie poprowadzić.
Są taśmy LED 3528 i inne na 230V. Te numerki to wymiary diod poszczególnych, np. 5050 to diody 5x5mm. Patrz przy zakupie na ilość lumenów z wata (jasność).
Ja mam wyprowadzone kable na 2 zasilacze w garderobie, ale je tylko połączę (zmostkuję), bo ostatecznie kupiłem reflektorki LED na 230V. Oprócz tego jeden zasilacz w kotłowni - do jednej łazienki (wolę w łazience instalację 12V z wiadomych względów).

Te laserowe czujniki do okien dużo miejsca zajmują - spore wymiarowo. Chyba że nie na te czujniki patrzę. O jakie dokładnie chodzi?
Kontaktrony można ukryć w ramie okna. Przy zakupie okien można podać, każdy producent je wbuduje. Chyba 10zł/skrzydło kosztowały, jak pamiętam.
Są niewidoczne z zewnątrz ramy - w profilu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Alarm i wentylacja będzie. Rekuperator robię sam więc będzie sterowany przez LAN. Sceny świetlne bez ściemniacza kiepsko, choć może się kiedyś zdecyduję na małą przeróbkę. Gaszenie światła po jakimś czasie bezruchu. O czujkach dymu myślałem, tylko potrzeba takich z wyjściami cyfrowymi, chyba, że rozmontuję i zamiast syreny podłączę. 
To ozonowanie to przyznam dla mnie absolutna nowość. Poczytam.
Roboty chyba sobie zostawię na świętego Dygdy, ale myślałem jeszcze o jakimś czujniku zalania i sterowaniu sprzętem RTV w połączeniu ze sterowaniem głosowym w salonie. No i jeszcze rolety, ale to już dosyć proste.
Zalanie to chyba wypływ ponad 200L wody jednorazowo, ale nie wiem. Ktoś ma wiedzę na temat sprawdzonych działających zabezpieczeń na taką okoliczność? A sterowanie RTV przez jakiś nadajnik IR, prawda? Ktoś to przerabiał u siebie?

----------


## maciejzi

> AO czujkach dymu myślałem, tylko potrzeba takich z wyjściami cyfrowymi, chyba, że rozmontuję i zamiast syreny podłączę.


Czujki dymu do Arduino są. Można wykorzystać nawet bez arduino - mają wyjścia cyfrowe. Tego typu:

http://allegro.pl/arduino-czujnik-dy...129188472.html

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To jak z tymi czujkami PIR za 5 zł. Niby działają, ale mam lęki. Jeszcze PIR 3x tańszy od normalnego można bezstresowo wymienić jak światło nie będzie chciało zgasnąć, ale czujnik dymu? Skąd miałbym wiedzieć, że działa?

Może się zbytnio trzęsę, ale lepiej chyba coś markowego. 

No i jak ten RTV sterować?

----------


## dendrytus

> To jak z tymi czujkami PIR za 5 zł. Niby działają, ale mam lęki. Jeszcze PIR 3x tańszy od normalnego można bezstresowo wymienić jak światło nie będzie chciało zgasnąć, ale czujnik dymu? Skąd miałbym wiedzieć, że działa?


No co ty. Czego się boisz. Tysiące zadowolonych klientów, nie ma się czego bać.




> Może się zbytnio trzęsę, ale lepiej chyba coś markowego.


A czego się tu bać? Pełna amatorka i nagle strach cię obleciał przed zastosowywaniem czujki wykrywającej wszystkie rodzaje gazów palnych i dymu? I to stosunkowo drogiej, na aliexpress są podobne po $1,72

----------


## Przewas

> To jak z tymi czujkami PIR za 5 zł. Niby działają, ale mam lęki. Jeszcze PIR 3x tańszy od normalnego można bezstresowo wymienić jak światło nie będzie chciało zgasnąć, ale czujnik dymu? Skąd miałbym wiedzieć, że działa?
> 
> Może się zbytnio trzęsę, ale lepiej chyba coś markowego. 
> 
> No i jak ten RTV sterować?


Twoja sprawa ale wydaje mi się, że trochę idziecie zbyt hardcorowo. Robić własne czujniki po 1-2$ , obudowa, duperele, jak na allegro można gotowy kupić za 20 PLN? Podobnie z czujnikiem dymu. To nie są drogie sprawy, a macie coś gotowego.

----------


## Fan*ft

*maciejzi* te zasilacze które wymieniłeś są dla mnie wciąż za duże. Puszka podtynkowa ma 6 cm. Zasilacz który ma 3.5 cm to olbrzym  :smile: 
Ja tam muszę zmieścić procesor, kwarc, przekaźniki, zasilacz i kable. Ciasno.

Natomiast pomysł z zasilaczem w każdym pomieszczeniu, jest niezły. Też o tym myślałem.
Tylko są inne kwestie.
Chciałem, w wypadku braku prądu, mieć akumulatorowe zasilanie awaryjne.
W tym wypadku musiałbym dać wszędzie po dodatkowym akumulatorze i użyć zasilacze buforowe. Rozwiązanie trochę droższe i mniej poręczne (w każdym pomieszczeniu trzeba by wygospodarować małą skrzyneczkę zasilającą).
No i nie mogę zastosować w przyszłości zasilania z solarów. To znaczy mogę ale będzie podwójna konwersja napięcia: 12V->220V->12V.

Wiem, że 'numer' diody to wymiar struktury. Zrobiłem sobie nawet kiedyś tabelkę. Zależność wielkości diody od sprawności świecenie (lum/W). Wyszło że najlepsza jest 3020 (nawet 130-150l/w), przez 5050 (110-130l/W) aż do 3528 (90-110l/W).
Niestety kupując u Chińczyków nigdy nie mamy pewności czy listwa będzie trzymać parametry. Rozbieżności są ogromne. Sięgają nawet 30%.
Na szczęście listwy są tak tanie, że można sobie zrobić testy u różnych sprzedawców, kupując po jednej  :smile: 

Laserowe czujniki są malutkie. To po prostu para dioda - fototranzystor. Ale jeśli producenci okien mogą zamontować od razu styczniki to rzeczywiście nie ma to już sensu.

Testowałem PIR'ki z aliexpress. Ich jakość jest dla mnie wystarczająca. Spokojnie do 3-4 metrów chodzą sprawnie.
Z czujnikiem dymu to był faktycznie raczej nie kombinował i kupił coś sprawdzonego.
Jak PIR'ka nie zadziała to najwyżej będziesz musiał włączyć światło ręcznie. Jak zawiedzie czujnik dymy to może się skończyć pożarem.

----------


## Przewas

> *maciejzi* te zasilacze które wymieniłeś są dla mnie wciąż za duże. Puszka podtynkowa ma 6 cm. Zasilacz który ma 3.5 cm to olbrzym 
> Ja tam muszę zmieścić procesor, kwarc, przekaźniki, zasilacz i kable. Ciasno.
> 
> Natomiast pomysł z zasilaczem w każdym pomieszczeniu, jest niezły. Też o tym myślałem.
> Tylko są inne kwestie.


Zerknij na Dom wariatów, wrzuciłem tam link puszki m.in do systemów iB




> *maciejzi*
> Chciałem, w wypadku braku prądu, mieć akumulatorowe zasilanie awaryjne.
> W tym wypadku musiałbym dać wszędzie po dodatkowym akumulatorze i użyć zasilacze buforowe. Rozwiązanie trochę droższe i mniej poręczne (w każdym pomieszczeniu trzeba by wygospodarować małą skrzyneczkę zasilającą).
> No i nie mogę zastosować w przyszłości zasilania z solarów. To znaczy mogę ale będzie podwójna konwersja napięcia: 12V->220V->12V.


A nie prościej -lepiej, bardziej uniwersalnie dać centralny zasilacz buforowy i zasilać nim 230 którymi zasilasz ledy?
wiem, wiem, straty itd. ale ile razy Ci ten prąd wyłączą, a przy poborze prądu przez LEDy, stratami bym sobie głowy nie zawracał.
plus taki, że mozesz wtedy na UPSa wrzucić pompkę CO, TV czy inne duperele, wymagające podtrzymania

----------


## Fan*ft

Tak wiem, że można by dać większe puszki ale raczej wolał bym nie kombinować.
Raz, że więcej wiercenia ścian. Dwa, że trzeba to potem ładnie zamaskować.
Cały czas mam nadzieję, że uda mi się zmieścić w standardowej puszce.

Jeden zasilacz buforowy na całość też jest wyjściem. Rozważę to.
Tylko wciąż pozostaje zasilanie Arduino w puszkach. Zasilacz 220V->3.3V jest duży (kondensatory, cewka), 12V->3.3V produkują już w jednej małej centymetrowej kostce.

Ehh ...  już sam nie wiem co wybrać  :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

> To jak z tymi czujkami PIR za 5 zł. Niby działają, ale mam lęki. Jeszcze PIR 3x tańszy od normalnego można bezstresowo wymienić jak światło nie będzie chciało zgasnąć, ale czujnik dymu? Skąd miałbym wiedzieć, że działa?
> 
> Może się zbytnio trzęsę, ale lepiej chyba coś markowego. 
> 
> No i jak ten RTV sterować?


Nie wiem, nie zastanawiałem się nad tym za bardzo, bo nie będę stosować u siebie. A jakie droższe chciałeś użyć?
Tu są charakterystyki czujnika z podanych przeze mnie detektorów:
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/datasheet/MQ-2.pdf

RTV sterować w podczerwieni:
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...remote+control

----------


## maciejzi

> Tak wiem, że można by dać większe puszki ale raczej wolał bym nie kombinować.
> Raz, że więcej wiercenia ścian. Dwa, że trzeba to potem ładnie zamaskować.
> [...]
> Ehh ...  już sam nie wiem co wybrać



Możesz tylko pogłębić puszkę - i włożyć zasilacz na sam koniec. Potem wytnij dno w obudowie puszki podtynkowej i zatynkuj ją w ścianie. Możesz nawet dziurę na wylot zrobić i z drugiej strony kawałkiem płyty karton-gips zalepić.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Trochę ryzykownie ale ... chciałbym użyć taśm LED jako jedyne oświetlenie w domu.
> Rodzaje typy diod. Od 3258 (oświetlenie nocne) przez 5050 aż do 5730 (jasne punktowe). Ostatnio kupiłem 3020 (300diod/m) i dają fajny rozkład światła. Może też one.
> Wstępnie policzyłem gdybym umiejscowił zasilacz w centrum domu to kable miały by długość między 9 a 13m.
> W tym wypadku spadek napięcia byłby faktycznie trochę ponad 1V. Można by to skompensować na zasilaczu i dać np. 13V.
> Choć faktycznie pchać 12A to trochę dużo. Skończy się najpewniej na parze przewodów. Jak będę je kładł to nie robi mi to już wielkiej różnicy.


Na Twoim miejscu mocno zastanowiłbym się nad oświetleniem które chcesz zrobić, głównie ze względów ekonomicznych.
Dla przykładu - oświetlenie ledowe 14,4W/m (przy wykorzystaniu 3 kolorów) - taśmy poprowadzone przy dwóch dłuższych bokach - fakt faktem jako dekoracja, światło "spływa" po ścianach - razem 140W poboru mocy -pokój około 18m2 Jasność w pokoju określiłbym jako 70 do 80% dwóch świetlówek  kompaktowych po 18W każda (bo takie są na środku sufitu w zwykłych kloszach) Prawie 5-cio krotnie większy pobór prądu - oczywiście jakby te same ledy były umieszczone w innej części sufitu - efekt byłby zupełnie inny, mimo wszystko nie opierałbym się na oświetleniu ledowym jako główne.
Druga ważna rzecz - nigdy jeden zasilacz centralny przy takich mocach, nie ustawisz równego napięcia ponieważ za każdym razem może być inne obciążenie, niepotrzebny pobór prądu w stanie jałowym, Twoje przekaźniki/aktory czy inne elementy wykonawcze narażone na pracę przy dużo większych prądach, do tego ledy które potrafią najlepsze przekaźniki sklejać.

----------


## Przewas

> przekaźniki/aktory czy inne elementy wykonawcze narażone na pracę przy dużo większych prądach, do tego ledy które potrafią najlepsze przekaźniki sklejać.


przy taśmach led, w ogóle nie bawiłbym się w przekaźniki, tylko mosfety i sterowanie PWM. Żaden koszt, a i w kolory można się pobawić i nastrojowe sceny porobić

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jakim zagrożeniem dla przekaźnika jest na przykład 12-15 punktów świetlnych po 3W? Mam w obecnym salonie 9 i działa to dobrze. Do tego stopnia dobrze, że w nowym domu chcę tak samo, tylko mam trochę większy salon. Na środku jakaś świetlówka na główne światło.

----------


## Fan*ft

Według mnie taśma RGB nie nadaje się do oświetlenia. No może jako dekoracja.
Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że przy wykorzystaniu z diod (np. 3020 ) pobór mocy 9W daje jasność około 1200lum (czyli 100W żarówki).
Według ciebie *kasprzyk* jest dwa razy gorzej. Dziwne.

Na rynku jest masa różnego rodzaju listew i plafonów do oświetlania ledowego. Nie musi to być tylko oświetlenie ścian. No i Chińczycy też robią różne fajne osłonki. Coś się dobierze.

Co do przekaźników to oczywiście zgadzam się. Ja użyję PSMN017-30EL (MOSFET z zabezpieczeniem) sterowany PWM'em. Jest to dużo lepsze, mniejsze i tańsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## maciejzi

Taśmy dziwne światło mają - tzn. są jasne że trudno na nie bezpośrednio spojrzeć, ale jak zamontowałem, to nie oświetliła całego pokoju. Mimo że zużywała 70W. Chyba miała za bardzo skupione światło. Zrób próbę w jakimś pokoju przed zamontowaniem we wszystkich

----------


## Fan*ft

Jasne że będę robił próby. Bez tego nie zaryzykuję  :smile: 

Zamontowałem jakiś czas temu w przedpokoju u teściów 3 metrową listwę typu 3258 warm white (czyli te najprostsze i najtańsze - dałem 3$ za 5m).
Przedpokój nie jest duży (1.20x3.50m) ale wyszło jasno jak diabli. A to przecież diody o mocy tylko 8W.

Im większe pomieszczenie tym bardziej diody należy rozproszyć. Jedna czy dwie listwy nawet wysokiej mocy nie załatwią sprawy 5x6 metrowego salonu. Trzeba będzie dać kilka krótszych. Możliwe, że pod ścianami i jeszcze na środku z 4 mniejsze punkty.
Wszystko wyjdzie w praniu. Jak już wybuduję to wezmę parę listw przymierze do każdego pokoju. Zobaczę organoleptycznie jak to będzie wyglądać.

A co do kolorów LED'ów to można elaborat pisać. Każda osoba lubi trochę inny kolor.
Najlepiej wybrać sprzedawcę który podaję temperaturę barwową (w Kelwinach). Wtedy mamy pewność że dostaniemy to co chcemy  :smile:

----------


## kasprzyk

> A jakim zagrożeniem dla przekaźnika jest na przykład 12-15 punktów świetlnych po 3W? Mam w obecnym salonie 9 i działa to dobrze. Do tego stopnia dobrze, że w nowym domu chcę tak samo, tylko mam trochę większy salon. Na środku jakaś świetlówka na główne światło.


Kolego przy 12V to już prawie 4A, przy 230V to tylko 0,2A - a to spora różnica, dlatego też nie zakłada się wyłączników po stronie wtórnej takiej instalacji. 



> Według mnie taśma RGB nie nadaje się do oświetlenia. No może jako dekoracja.


Zgadzam się z Tobą, jako dekoracja - fajna sprawa. 



> Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że przy wykorzystaniu z diod (np. 3020 ) pobór mocy 9W daje jasność około 1200lum (czyli 100W żarówki).
> Według ciebie *kasprzyk* jest dwa razy gorzej. Dziwne.
> 
> Na rynku jest masa różnego rodzaju listew i plafonów do oświetlania ledowego. Nie musi to być tylko oświetlenie ścian. No i Chińczycy też robią różne fajne osłonki. Coś się dobierze.


Niestety rynek jest tak przepełniony wszelakimi ledami, że trudno jest dobrać dobrze i tanio - trzeba próbować. 




> przy taśmach led, w ogóle nie bawiłbym się w przekaźniki, tylko mosfety i sterowanie PWM. Żaden koszt, a i w kolory można się pobawić i nastrojowe sceny porobić


Podpisuję się pod tym.

pzdr

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Panowie jak zrobić czujnik zalania? Wiem, że to zwykła sonda zwierana przez wodę i wyprowadzany jest sygnał na sterownik, ale nie o taką czujkę mi chodzi. 

Czy stosuje się elektrozawory odcinające po jednorazowym wypuszczeniu jakiejś porcji wody? Podlewanie ogródka będę robił z pompy w studni, więc mógłbym pomyśleć o tym, aby wypływ np. 200L wody czujnik interpretował jako pęknięcie węża, albo inna awaria, albo w końcu zostawienie odkręconego kranu. Mam jednak wątpliwości odnośnie sensu, a wymagałoby to zastosowania dosyć kosztownego elektrozaworu.

Czy ktoś z Was tego próbował?

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego przy 12V to już prawie 4A, przy 230V to tylko 0,2A - a to spora różnica, dlatego też nie zakłada się wyłączników po stronie wtórnej takiej instalacji.


To trochę niepoważne, aby zwarcać uwagę w tej kwestii komuś kto studiował elektronikę, położył 800m kabli od monitoringu i buduje ID z pomocą chińskiej myśli technicznej. Dodatkowo swoją wiedzę opiera na wierze w to co napisał chińczyk, a nie na pomiarach.

Ja mam niezły ubaw.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Kolego przy 12V to już prawie 4A, przy 230V to tylko 0,2A - a to spora różnica, dlatego też nie zakłada się wyłączników po stronie wtórnej takiej instalacji.


Ale to LEDy na 230V. W ogóle nie zamierzam robić 12V, o czym już wspominałem - najwyżej jako napięcie na łącznikach może kiedyś w przyszłości. Być może zdarzy się transformator na LEDy w szafkach kuchennych, ale będę się starał tego uniknąć.





> To trochę niepoważne, aby zwarcać uwagę w tej kwestii komuś kto studiował elektronikę, położył 800m kabli od monitoringu i buduje ID z pomocą chińskiej myśli technicznej. Dodatkowo swoją wiedzę opiera na wierze w to co napisał chińczyk, a nie na pomiarach.
> 
> Ja mam niezły ubaw.


Mylą ci się rozmówcy. Szwankują dendryty?




> O matko boska! lub O ja pierd*le!





> O ja pierd*le, ale w końcu mówiłem, że będzie ciekawie.





> O ja pierd*le i już jest ciekawie.


Mylisz się, bo to pierdolenie ciekawe jest tylko dla ciebie. Inni patrzą na żałosne porykiwania jaskiniowca, który próbuje zainteresować swoją mądrością innych, ale jak do tej pory to twoje pierdolenie jest bezowocne. Żeby nie powiedzieć bezpłodne...

----------


## Fan*ft

Przemku nie warto nawet na tego "kolegę" zwracać uwagi.
Ignorujmy go to mu się znudzi.

Z tym przepływomierzem to dla mnie też ciekawa sprawa.
Jak tanio zmierzyć jakiś zadany przepływ wody i wygenerować sobie impuls do sterownika.
Może ktoś wie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mylisz się Fan*ft. Warto przypierdolić w mordę.

----------


## Przewas

> Przemku nie warto nawet na tego "kolegę" zwracać uwagi.
> Ignorujmy go to mu się znudzi.
> 
> Z tym przepływomierzem to dla mnie też ciekawa sprawa.
> Jak tanio zmierzyć jakiś zadany przepływ wody i wygenerować sobie impuls do sterownika.
> Może ktoś wie?


Wodomierzem? Ja mierzę z dokładnością co do litra, więcej mi nie było trzeba

----------


## marcelix

Przewas: W jakim celu mierzysz przepływ? Sam szukałem uzasadnienia żeby zrobić, ale nie znalazłem  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aż takie proste...

http://allegro.pl/wodomierze-wodomie...208389619.html

Nie spodziewałem się. Dla mnie wypływ powyżej 15L/min to awaria, albo jednorazowo więcej niż 200litrów. To 20 minut prysznica, tylko czy warto robić tego typu zabezpieczenia, skoro będzie czujnik zalania?

----------


## Fan*ft

Faktycznie. Niedrogi liczniczek.
A po co? No na przykład:
- podlewanie ogródka (ma się wyłączyć po zadanej ilości litrów)
- napełnianie basenu (j.w)  :smile: 
Chociaż rzeczywiście łatwiej ten "pomiar" oprzeć po prostu na czasie, jednk to nie musi się sprawdzić bo raczej nie ma gwarancji stałego ciśnienia w sieci wodociągowej.

Odnośnie walenia w mordę ... mi szkoda rąk  :wink:

----------


## marcelix

Też kombinowałem z podlewaniem, ale aptekarska dokladność nie jest tu potrzebna. Za dużo zmiennych do których trzeba było by stworzyć algorytm podlewania. Szukałem do tego jakiś podstaw teoretycznych i gotowych wzorów, ale olałem temat. Chyba lepsza jest predykcja ogrodnika i pokrętełko +/- 10% 20%. Firmowe centralki podlewania sa ładne i funkcjonalne. Do swojej zamierzam podpiąć moją automatykę między cz. deszczu a centralką żeby na podstawie pogody z internetu symulowac deszcz. No i jeszcze sterowanie woda miejska/studnia w zależności co jest podlewane i jaki stan wody w studni. Np linie kroplujące chciałem z wodociągów. Ilość wody łatwo przy stałym ciśnieniu określi przez czas.

----------


## Fan*ft

Tylko czy to ciśnienie jest gwarantowane?
Wodociągi dają różnie. Studnia głębinowa też działa różnie choćby w zależności od pory roku.
Nie chodzi o dokładność 10-20%. Tym bym się nie przejmował ale jak roślinki przed dłuższy czas dostaną 50% mniej wody to już różnica będzie.
Temat do przemyślenia.

----------


## Przewas

> Przewas: W jakim celu mierzysz przepływ? Sam szukałem uzasadnienia żeby zrobić, ale nie znalazłem


A takie zboczenie. W domu mam praktycznie wszystko opomiarowane, od podliczników na oświetlenie, kuchnię, TV, poprzez wodę, CWU i cała resztę.
Ostatnio, spokoju nie dawał mi fakt, że 300l zbiornik CWU potrafi i zejść do zera po jednej kąpieli dzieciaków.  Cóż. Śledztwo wykazało na wykresie 2 godziny w wannie i dopuszczanie wody  :wink:  Ech, muszę szybko tą wannę automatyczną odpalić.

Do wykrywania wycieków mam czujniki zalania coś w tym stylu http://www.okazje.info.pl/okazja/dom...000-85-db.html

Raz, że wyje jak potępione, dwa że posiada styki, które odczytuję wejściem binarnym i odcinam zawór główny. Takie coś mam pod każdym punktem poboru wody.

----------


## marcelix

W aż tak duże różnice nie wierzę. Z resztą oko ogrodnika roślinki tuczy.
Po to jest pokrętło żeby skorygować podlewanie. Szkoda czasu na detale.

----------


## Przewas

> W aż tak duże różnice nie wierzę. Z resztą oko ogrodnika roślinki tuczy.
> Po to jest pokrętło żeby skorygować podlewanie. Szkoda czasu na detale.


Acha co do zastosowań - w zeszłym roku, wnocy (większe ciśnienie w sieci) wywaliło mi z węża końcówkę do podlewania i całą noc i kolejny dzień "podlewałem" ogród pełnym ciśnieniem.  Trochę zabolało  :sad:

----------


## marcelix

Po to właśnie przed instalacją jest reduktor ciśnienia  :smile:  Zakładając ciśnienie w sieci 5Bar, ustawiasz na instalację 4Bar i wszelkie zmiany 4..5..6.. Bar Cię nie interesują

----------


## Przewas

> Po to właśnie przed instalacją jest reduktor ciśnienia  Zakładając ciśnienie w sieci 5Bar, ustawiasz na instalację 4Bar i wszelkie zmiany 4..5..6.. Bar Cię nie interesują


Mam  :wink:  ale na dom. Do garażu i na podlewanie chciałem bez reduktora. Teraz mam wodomierz na odejściu na garaż i jak coś wypływa poza godzinami podlewania, to odcinam

----------


## Fan*ft

Sądząc z przygody *Przewasa* może jednak warto by się zabezpieczyć ...

----------


## pitar34

> Sądząc z przygody *Przewasa* może jednak warto by się zabezpieczyć ...


Albo ubezpieczyć  :smile:

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
Coś temat upadł.A ja chciałem skorzystać z Waszych pomysłów, na tylko trochę inteligentny dom.Też nie chcę wydąć na to kilkudziesięciu tysięcy zł ,tylko kilka. Wiem ,że tak się da robiąc to samemu .Mi głównie chodzi o możliwość  gaszenia .zapalania światła  z ewentualną możliwością regulacji ich mocy,z różnych miejsc,sterowania żaluzjami ,wyłączania części gniazdek jak wychodzi się z domu. Jakieś zapalanie światła w nocy w korytarzu.Regulowanie mocy nawiewu powietrza w zależności od wilgotności i zawartości CO2 ..Automatyczne obniżanie tego nawiewu jak wychodzi się z domu.Kilka ,kilkanaście odczytów temperatury i wilgotności i możliwości ich wykorzystania np do, automatycznego podlewania złoża w GWC, Trochę tej wiedzy zostało już podane ,ale to mało. Jeżeli trzeba by napisać jakiś program ,to tylko prosty /ja się na tym nie znam ,a synowi nie chciałbym zabierać za dużo czasu/.Łączenie układów to drobnostka ,programowanie czarna magia.
 Lubię się moczyć  w wanie ,nawet spać /dlatego wanna będzie nie dużych rozmiarów/ i nie chcę ograniczać się z tym /dlatego będę miał bufor 2000l/ .Aby woda była cały czas ciepła trzeba ją dopuszczać,  a wtedy idą jaj duże ilości .Myślałem o owinięciu wanny kablem grzejnym takim 20 kilka watów na metr ,zaizolowanie termiczne ,termostat .Zda to egzamin?
Ja do automatyki podlewania swojego ogrodu ,sadu wykorzystałem irometr kontaktowy .To takie urządzenie ,które bardzo dokładnie wskazuje,ile w ziemi jest wody, z której mogą korzystać rośliny.Działa to u mnie już 4 lata.
 Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## kasprzyk

Odpuść sobie kolego, zainwestuj te pieniądze w porządne wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej - żona Cię nie zostawi, dom na wartości nie straci - i sam będziesz miał więcej czasu dla siebie - same plusy  :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Odpuść sobie kolego, zainwestuj te pieniądze w porządne wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej - żona Cię nie zostawi, dom na wartości nie straci - i sam będziesz miał więcej czasu dla siebie - same plusy


A przy okazji wcale nie jest powiedziane że na gotowych, dopracowanych i wypróbowanych systemach wyjdzie to drożej. Już gdzieś tu na forum wrzuciłem zdjęcie samorobionej przez studentów instalacji za grube pieniądze, która pół roku temu padła i teraz klient siedzi przy świeczkach bo musiałby wymienić wszystko na co obecnie go nie stać. A studenci już za granicą i o swojej instalacji nie chcą słyszeć.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
Ja wiem to z doświadczenia ,że dobrze coś zrobione samemu nie działa gorzej niż to kupne w ładnym opakowaniu za kilka razy większą cenę .Jestem na tym forum od kilku lat i mam kilka rzeczy tymi rękami zrobionych.Może wyglądają gorzej niż te fabryczne ,ale nic nie ustępują im w działaniu ,a niekiedy i są lepsze.
Nie widzę potrzeby ,żeby przepłacać za jakieś dodatkowe bajery .Mi się marzy ,nie ekstra sterowanie wszystkim z każdego miejsca w kosmosie ,tylko podstawowa instalacja sterowania światłem ,bym np, po ciemku nie musiał się kłaść do łóżka a w nocy nogami nie sprawdzał jak dotrzeć  do łazienki.By w przypadku wiatrołapu i innych niektórych pomieszczeń zapalało się samo światło jak tam wchodzę.Mógł sterować roletami i automatycznie wyłączać niektóre gniazdka jak wychodzę z domu.Ma to wszystko opierać się na połączeniach kablowych.Sterowanie wentylacją mechaniczną ,buforami i temperaturą .To wszystko są, jak czytałem dosyć proste rzeczy , do których działania nie potrzeba kupować wypasionych układów, dla mnie za bajońskie sumy.Jestem też elektrykiem ,więc połączenia kabli to dal mnie codzienność ,i polutować jak trzeba też potrafię. Jak się okaże ,że trzeba będzie zastosować jakiś prosty układ sterowania ,to go wykonam a mam nadzieje ,że synowie go jakoś oprogramują jak będzie taka potrzeba.
      Wartość domu, też nie bardzo mnie interesuje. Buduje go, w zasadzie dla własnej satysfakcji ,że jeszcze w moim wieku można postawić na nowoczesność. A przy okazji ,nie będę musiał majątku wydawać na jego utrzymanie.Budowa tego domu ,realizacja moich marzeń, pochłania mi mój cały wolny czas,nie mam go na rozmyślania o swojej starości.Niewiele mnie interesuje, co zrobią z tym domem moi synowie ,czy któryś z nich lub ich dzieci  tu zamieszka ,Chciałbym ,żeby tak było ,ale to moje marzenia tu realizuje. Nie każdy kocha wieś i chce na niej mieszkać.Jestem też elektrykiem ,więc połączenia kabli to dal mnie codzienność ,i polutować jak trzeba też potrafię. Jak się okaże ,że trzeba będzie zastosować jakiś prosty układ sterowania ,to go wykonam a mam nadzieje ,że synowie go jakoś oprogramują jak będzie taka potrzeba.
       Dążę do tego aby mój dom był pasywny ,przyjazny dla mnie i tani w budowie i utrzymaniu.Do tego choć trochę' inteligentny"

----------


## iF-Jimi

Hmmm..... Skoro uważasz że razem z synami potrafisz to zrobić lepiej i przy okazji zaoszczędzić trochę grosza, to pozostaje mi tylko życzyć powodzenia. Już zdecydowałeś więc nie będę cię odciągał od tego pomysłu. Jedno jest pewne. Części na twoją prywatną instalację na pewno wyjdą cię taniej niż gotowe urządzenia dostępne na rynku. Tyle że w przypadku tworzenia i produkcji części to tylko mała część kosztów. Na twoim miejscu szukałbym wsparcia na forum elektrody.

----------


## dendrytus

Zostawcie ich, to dorośli ludzie i ich pieniądze.


Ps.
Zawsze będzie okazja do kupna taniego domu do remontu.

Ciekawe dlaczego sami sobie nie robią cegieł czy pustaków?

----------


## jerzyka51

dendrytus 




Nie chcę Cię obrażać ,ale dla mnie jesteś, zerem ,uważasz że jak nie na naklejki " firma >>>>>>>"  to wszystko jest złe.Na pewno mojego domu Ty nie kupisz ,nie masz takich pieniędzy.Nie obrażaj ludzi, którzy nie mają milionów ,a chcą godnie mieszkać i wszystko co możliwe robią samemu ,nawet pustaki jak jest taka potrzeba. To forum jest dla takich ludzi nie dla tych co mają miliony na kontach ,oni tu nie zaglądają.
Jeżeli posty robisz takimi wpisami, to nie wiele wnosisz do tego forum.
Ja nie wypowiadam się na tematy ,o których nie nam pojęcia.,wtedy pytam ,nie doradzam.Zapewniam Cię ,gdyby była taka potrzeba pytałbym się jak robić pustaki żeby mieć własny dom. 



 Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## iF-Jimi

jerzyka51 wiesz co jest najdroższe w inteligentnych instalacjach? Najdroższe są takie elementy jak ekrany dotykowe, panele sensorowe, różnego rodzaju zaawansowane sensory, czujniki obecności itp. Tego i tak sam nie zrobisz. A nawet jak jakimś cudem zrobisz to przy ilości potrzebnej do jednego domu będzie to koszt kilkakrotnie przewyższający wartość gotowych urządzeń o wiele lepiej dopracowanych. To co chcesz zrobić samemu to głównie tkzw. aktory, czyli moduły wyjściowe i wejściowe i jeśli ma to być system scentralizowany, a nie sądzę żebyś się porwał na system o inteligencji rozproszonej, to jeszcze centrala sterująca. I uwierz mi że urządzenia te dostępne na rynku są na tyle niedrogie że nie opłaca ci się tego robić. No chyba że orientowałeś się w niektórych urządzeniach w których lubuje się dendrytus czyli np. Gira, ABB, Jung itp. te faktycznie są trochę droższe.  Więc jeżeli powodem twojej decyzji o samorobionej instalacji jest to że robisz to w ramach hobby to ok, rób może zrobisz coś nieskomplikowanego co będzie w miarę stabilne. Ale jeśli chodzi ci o koszty to myślę że nie zdajesz sobie sprawy z cen rynkowych i z kosztów które cię czekają przy testowaniu różnych swoich rozwiązań.

----------


## Marian_D

Piszesz że chcesz wydać kilka tysięcy a do tego wymieniasz w sumie kilka funkcjonalności bez żadnych fajerwerków. Ceny systemów mocno spadły w ostatnich dwóch latach i wydaje mi się, że za te kilka tysięcy (powiedzmy 8000) jesteś w stanie zrobić to wykorzystując gotowy system uzupełniony o kilka samoróbek.

Inteligentna instalacja to nie przekaźniki, czujniki i kable, ale właśnie ta "inteligencja", czyli sterowniki które przetworzą tę całą logikę. A tego bez umiejętności programowania nie załatwisz.

----------


## Marian_D

> Najdroższe są takie elementy jak ekrany dotykowe, panele sensorowe, różnego rodzaju zaawansowane sensory, czujniki obecności itp.


Ekrany dotykowe są drogie? Przecież w dzisiejszych czasach tablet 7" czy 10" kosztuje grosze a i z jego wkomponowaniem w ścianę nie ma problemu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ekrany dotykowe są drogie? Przecież w dzisiejszych czasach tablet 7" czy 10" kosztuje grosze a i z jego wkomponowaniem w ścianę nie ma problemu.


To zależy. Jeśli wkomponujesz zwykłego taniego tableta w ścianie jakimś tanim kosztem i zmieścisz się do tysiaka to rzeczywiście. My robimy to na iPadzie z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze jakość i stabilność. Wiem że powiesz że na Androidzie też są dobre sprzęty za trochę mniejsze pieniądze, ale tutaj mam pewność że system jest pisany pod konkretne i dobre urządzenie. Drugi powód to taki że przycisk wybudzania jest z przodu co znacznie upraszcza sprawę. Do tego obudowa podtynkowa którą my stosujemy z ramką ze stali nierdzewnej i szkła fazowanego lakobel to 800 zł netto. Z iPadem jest to koszt grubo ponad 2 tysiące, czyli dużo więcej niż np. moduł 8 przekaźników Ampio z własną logiką.  Inna sprawa że miałem na myśli bardziej urządzenia takie jak panele sensorowe które mimo że funkcjonalność mają słabszą od tableta to w inteligentnych instalacjach sprawdzają się dużo lepiej od tabletów wbudowanych w ścianę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ty nie kupisz ,nie masz takich pieniędzy.


Nie masz bladego pojęcia jakie mam pieniądze.
Większym problemem jest to kto kupi taką samoróbkę, w której koszt wymiany instalacji na jakąś normalną, to 20-30 tys plus czas, którego często nie ma.
Czasami w życiu pójdzie coś nie tak i trzeba dom sprzedać. 
Znam ludzi którzy sprzedawali dom wart 2 mln , za 1 mln, bo kasę potrzebowali w ciągu miesiąca. A nawet wtedy kupujący starają się zbić ceną znajdując mankamenty.
Minęło kilka lat i mają dom, jeszcze większy i droższy od tego, który sprzedali.
Gdyby tego nie zrobili, to pewnie nie mieliby teraz, ani tego który sprzedali, ani tego który mają.

Załóż satel i zrób prostą automatykę, żadne ID.





> Nie obrażaj ludzi, którzy nie mają milionów ,a chcą godnie mieszkać i wszystko co możliwe robią samemu ,nawet pustaki jak jest taka potrzeba. To forum jest dla takich ludzi nie dla tych co mają miliony na kontach ,oni tu nie zaglądają.


A gdzie ja niedouczony komuchu cię obraziłem? 
Stwierdziłem jedynie TRZY FAKTY:
1. Twoje pieniądze, to rób z nimi co chcesz
2. Dom straci na wartości.
3. Własna produkcja cegieł to świetny sposób na oszczędności w prosty sposób.




> Ja nie wypowiadam się na tematy ,o których nie nam pojęcia.,wtedy pytam ,nie doradzam.Zapewniam Cię ,


Naprawdę?




> gdyby była taka potrzeba pytałbym się jak robić pustaki żeby mieć własny dom.


A to nie ma takiej potrzeby? 
Nie ma to jak własne pustaki, synowie spokojnie ci pomogą, a zaoszczędzone pieniądze spokojnie możesz przeznaczyć na jakiś normalny ID.

----------


## Marian_D

> My robimy to na iPadzie z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze jakość i stabilność.


Sorry, ale to już nic innego jak "makreting bullshit". Mam tablety na androidzie w ścianach, nawigację na androidzie w samochodzie, tablet dwa telefony na androidzie na biurku i nic nigdy mi się nie zepsuło ani nie zawiesiło.

W wielu tabletach android przycisk wzbudzania też jest z przodu (np. w Samsungu).

Ipady mają jedną zasadniczą wadę: brak widżetów. Kiedyś korzystałem na tabletach z dedykowanej aplikacji. Z czasem zorientowałem się, że dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem jest wrzucenie wszystkiego na pulpit androida w postaci widgetów. Dlaczego? Bo teraz na pulpicie mam:

- przyciski i kontrolki sterowania IB i nie muszę wchodzić do aplikacji;
- podgląd ze wszystkich kamer z możliwością przerzucenia na pełny ekran;
- przypominajkę z najwiażniejszymi terminami związanymi z domem (np. wywóz śmieci, termin przeglądu PC i klimy itp);
- prognozę pogody z dokładnie takim wyglądem, jak chcę;

i jeszcze parę innych dupereli.

Teraz tylko modlę się, by Satel wreszcie poszedł z duchem czasu i zrobił widget do swojej aplikacji i będę w pełni szczęśliwy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Sorry, ale to już nic innego jak "makreting bullshit". Mam tablety na androidzie w ścianach, nawigację na androidzie w samochodzie, tablet dwa telefony na androidzie na biurku i nic nigdy mi się nie zepsuło ani nie zawiesiło.


Twoja sprawa co sobie wieszasz na ścianach, w samochodzie czy w pralce. Ja stosuję taki system i nie uważam żeby był to "makreting bullshit". Poza tym mamy świetne, ładnie i ekskluzywnie wyglądające skrzynki z ramkami pasujące do iPadów więc głównie z nich korzystamy i to wstawiamy w ściany. Pozostałe urządzenia mobilne klient kupuje sobie jakie chce. I nie kierujemy się tutaj chęcią zysku ponieważ nie da się zarobić na handlu iPadami, tabletami jak i pozostałym sprzętem RTV/AGD. Inna sprawa to jak już wcześniej zaznaczyłem, dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem są panele sensorowe. Dlatego iPad zwykle ląduję w postaci jednej sztuki w salonie, reszta to albo zwykłe wyłączniki albo panele sensorowe, albo część tego, część tego. Nigdy bym klientowi nie zaproponował instalacji iPadów czy tabletów z Androidem w każdym pokoju, bo to dopiero byłby "makreting bullshit" bez podstaw praktycznego zastosowania.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witaj
dendrytus


```
A gdzie ja niedouczony komuchu cię obraziłem? 
Stwierdziłem jedynie TRZY FAKTY:
1. Twoje pieniądze, to rób z nimi co chcesz
2. Dom straci na wartości.
3. Własna produkcja cegieł to świetny sposób na oszczędności w prosty sposób.
```

 Jesteś dla mnie tylko sprzedawcą ,może po jakimś szkoleniu ,który stara się wciskać te swoje drogie urządzenia. 
Komuchem nie byłem ,może w przeciwieństwie do ciebie. 
W swoim życiu napisałem ,kilka prac naukowych ,drukowanych również w zachodnich  pismach  .Moi synowie są dobrymi informatykami, pracującymi dla zachodnich pracodawców.A TY czym możesz się pochwalić ,oprócz wpisów na tym forum ,że twoje gotowe układy są cacy ,a wszyscy inni  chcący coś zrobić samemu są be/sebcioc55 .Przemek Kardyś  ,Fan*ft /
To ,że jeszcze raczkuje w instalacji inteligentnego domu ,nie znaczy ,że za kilka miesięcy nie  będę dużo mądrzejszy w tej materii. Nauka i nowe wyzwania sprawiają  mi ciągle przyjemność.I wtedy ,jak już będzie pora, taką prostą instalację zbuduje i na pewno będzie dobrze działać.To ma być dom dla mnie ,nie do chwalenia się wszystkim, jakie to bajery ,tablety i inne gadżety ,nigdy nie wykorzystane mam u siebie w domu za ogromną kasę.Ktoś na tym forum kiedyś napisał ,że ma dom"sterowany " telefonem .I w ciągu kilku lat skorzystał z tej opcji 5 razy ,pokazując znajomym jak to działa.
 Niestety ,cegły nie mogłem zrobić ,dookoła sam piach i do tego za póżno ,taka dobra rada. Mam już od dawna kupioną całą silikę na dom.


```
A gdzie ja niedouczony komuchu cię obraziłem?]
```

 Tym jednym zdaniem pokazałeś jaki Ty jesteś inteligentny człowiek i co sobą reprezentujesz.

----------


## sebcioc55

@jerzyka51 nie przejmuj sie. Jak chcesz robic wszystko od zera to rob jesli masz czas. W temacie tego watku jest slowo "samorobione" co nie koniecznie znaczy ze musisz sam lutowac kazdy kondensator. Bardziej sklanial bym sie ku opcji skorzystania z gotowych elementow, zlozenia tego w całość i oprogramowania (ja ide w tym kierunku). W dobie dzisiejszych cen elektroniki na prawde nie oplaca sie budowac ukladow samemu, no chyba ze to cos czego jeszcze nie ma. Zawsze jestes potem w stanie wymienić uszkodozny element na nowy. Szybko i nie drogo. A tak to zanim znalazlbys usterke moze minac troche czasu albo nigdy tego nie naprawisz. 
Poszukaj czegos na w pół gotowego, złóż i zaprogramuj sam.
Oczywiscie gotowe systemy sa ladne i szybko sie je wykonuje. Jednak czasem brakuje nam wyspecjalizowanych funkcji ktore bysmy chcieli miec, a jak sa to kosztuja straszne pieniadze.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jesteś dla mnie tylko sprzedawcą ,może po  jakimś szkoleniu ,który stara się wciskać te swoje drogie urządzenia.


Nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia kim jestem dla ciebie. I co ciekawsze, nikogo to nie obchodzi.




> A TY czym możesz się pochwalić ,oprócz wpisów na tym forum ,że  twoje gotowe układy są cacy ,a wszyscy inni  chcący coś zrobić samemu są  be/sebcioc55 .Przemek Kardyś  ,Fan*ft /


Nic na to nie poradzę, że moje kupne układy są cacy. Nie mam naprawdę  wpływu, że każdy moduł, który sprzedaję spełnia normy ISO 9001, EN  50090-2-2.
DIY, to TYLKO DIY.




> W swoim życiu napisałem ,kilka prac naukowych ,drukowanych   również w zachodnich  pismach  .Moi synowie są dobrymi informatykami,   pracującymi dla zachodnich pracodawców 
> .......
> To ,że jeszcze raczkuje w instalacji inteligentnego domu ,nie znaczy ,że  za kilka miesięcy nie  będę dużo mądrzejszy w tej materii. Nauka i nowe  wyzwania sprawiają  mi ciągle przyjemność.I wtedy ,jak już będzie pora,  taką prostą instalację zbuduje i na pewno będzie dobrze  działać.


Ok.
Nie ma znaczenia ile prac naukowych napisałeś i jak genialnych masz  synów i dla kogo pracują, bo to nie ty będziesz wyceniał tę instalację w  przypadku sprzedaży domu. Nie ważny jest powód. Możesz zachorować na  raka ty lub ktoś z twojej najbliższej rodziny lub ulec wypadkowi i będą  potrzebne pieniądze na leczenie. Możesz też po prostu umrzeć, a wtedy to  twoi synowie będą mieli problem.

Nie ma też znaczenia, że ty razem ze swoimi synami stworzycie w ciągu  pół roku najbardziej inteligentny dom w Polsce, a po 9 miesiącach będzie  to najinteligentniejszy dom na świecie.
Nie będzie miało też znaczenia, że za rok dostałeś Nagrodę Nobla za swoje prace naukowe.
Dlaczego nie będzie miało to znaczenia? Ponieważ wycenę instalacji zrobi 
1. Rzeczoznawca
2. Elektryk/integrator, który wykonuje instalacje ID/IB
3. Forumowicze z elektrody czy muratora
4. Ja czyli dendrytus.
W każdym z powyższych przypadków otrzymamy informację o wymianie  instalacji, co na ogół oznacza koszt 20-30 tys. Nikt natomiast nie  zaniży ceny budynku jeśli będzie to ZWYKŁA instalacja czy prosta  automatyka na satelu.

Może też zdarzyć się nierozsądny kupujący, który nie zasięgnie opinii  rzeczoznawcy, co oczywiście będzie skutkowało kosztami i problemami w  przyszłości,  łącznie z wymianą instalacji, ale już w zamieszkanym domu,  co jest koszmarem dla właścicieli.

Nie ma kompletnie znaczenia czy się z tym zgadzasz czy nie, bo niektórzy dbają o swój majątek i nie lubią wywalać pieniędzy w błoto. Są też tacy którzy nie będą mieli ochoty marnować czasu na naprawianie waszej instalacji i naukę programowania. Niektórzy wolą po prostu przeczytać po raz 10 Dostojewskiego, niż książkę o programowaniu czy wolą zająć się pielęgnacją kolekcji kaktusów niż nauką lutowania. Czy może po prostu wolą pójść z dziećmi do kina niż spędzać czas na forach szukając pomocy w rozwiązaniu jakiegoś problemu z waszą instalacją.




> Ktoś na tym forum kiedyś napisał ,że ma dom"sterowany " telefonem  .I w ciągu kilku lat skorzystał z tej opcji 5 razy ,pokazując znajomym  jak to działa.


Tym kimś byłem ja. Co i tak nie ma znaczenia, bo ludzie tego chcą, ale to jest ich decyzja. W twojej instalacji nie będzie to możliwe lub będzie kosztowało worek pieniędzy.




> Niestety ,cegły nie mogłem zrobić ,dookoła sam piach i do tego  za póżno ,taka dobra rada. Mam już od dawna kupioną całą silikę na  dom.


Ja na twoim miejscu bym sprzedał tę silkę.
Forma do robienia pustaków, trzech sztuk na raz, to wydatek 500 zł, do tego betoniarka, trochę żwiru lub żużlu i cement. Chęci i pomocników już masz. kasę byś miał po sprzedaniu silki.
Na murarce też możesz sporo przyoszczędzić, a z pewnością będziecie świetną trójką murarską.

PS.
Zanim napiszesz te swoje prace, to zapytaj się swoich genialnych dzieci  jak się poprawnie stawia KROPKĘ, PRZECINEK i SPACJĘ, bo nie masz o tym  bladego pojęcia. Zapytaj się ich też gdzie jest litera Ź (zi) na  klawiaturze.
Rzeczy dużo prostsze od IB.

Zasady stawiania KROPKI, PRZECINKA i SPACJI, są takie same w Polsce i na zachodzie. Przyda ci się jak będziesz publikował te swoje prace na zachodzie.

PS3.
Może faktycznie cię obraziłem nazywając komuchem, a ty możesz chodzić do  kościoła i nosić krzyżyk o czym oczywiście nie wiedziałem. W takiej  sytuacji jesteś oczywiście KATO-MARKSISTĄ, więc przepraszam za tego  komucha.

Nigdy nie rozumiałem dlaczego ludzie wstydzą się, że są wyznawcami  nieudacznika życiowego Marksa i typowego XlX wiecznego burżuja Engelsa, ale to nie mój  problem.


POWTÓRZĘ TO PO RZ KOLEJNY, G*WNO MNIE OBCHODZI CO ROBICIE ZE SWOIMI PIENIĘDZMI, W KOŃCU JESTEŚCIE DOROŚLI.
CO NIE ZMIENIA FAKTU, ŻE NA DZIEŃ DOBRY TRACICIE 20 TYS PLN.
 WASZ ZAPAŁ NIE MA NAJMNIEJSZEGO ZNACZENIA.
ALE TO WASZE MAŁPY I WASZ CYRK.

Nie mam też ochoty pisać więcej w tym wątku, więc nie ma znaczenia czy wyprodukujesz kolejną garść swoich mundrości (wiem jak się pisze słowo mądrość), więc skup się na merytorycznej części twojej instalacji.

----------


## Marian_D

> Nigdy bym klientowi nie zaproponował instalacji iPadów czy tabletów z Androidem w każdym pokoju, bo to dopiero byłby "makreting bullshit" bez podstaw praktycznego zastosowania.


U mnie sprawdziły się doskonale. Mam je między innymi w kuchni, salonie, sypialni, przy drzwiach wyjściowych i nawet przy wyjściu "garażowym". Dzięki temu np. jak ktoś dzwoni do drzwi, to nie muszę biegać do domofonu czy szukać telefonu, który właśnie się ładuje lub został w samochodzie.

Widać to co sprzedajesz nie wykorzystuje w pełni potencjału takich paneli  :smile: 

Zresztą IB to jedynie mały fragment tego, do czego je wykorzystuję: działa na nich między innymi skype czy sieciowa aplikacja do robienia notatek (fajne, by zapisywać co trzeba kupić czy kiedy wywożą śmieci).

Ale oczywiście "sprzedawca wie lepiej" czego potrzebuję  :big grin: 

Poza tym mieszasz dwie rzeczy: nikt nie mówi o sterowaniu oświetlenia z tabletu. Od tego są zwykłe wyłączniki, które lepiej sprawdzają się niż "panele sensorowe". Tablety są zupełnie do czegoś innego.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> U mnie sprawdziły się doskonale. Mam je między innymi w kuchni, salonie, sypialni, przy drzwiach wyjściowych i nawet przy wyjściu "garażowym". Dzięki temu np. jak ktoś dzwoni do drzwi, to nie muszę biegać do domofonu czy szukać telefonu, który właśnie się ładuje lub został w samochodzie.


Cudownie jest mieć wbudowany ekran dotykowy w kuchni obok salonu w którym również jest. Zazdroszczę pomysłowych rozwiązań i polecam zainstalować jeszcze w jadalni + dodatkowy po drugiej stronie salonu jeśli salon ma powyżej 20m. Zastanowiłbym się jeszcze nad wyjściem na taras / balkon.




> Widać to co sprzedajesz nie wykorzystuje w pełni potencjału takich paneli


O tym nie pomyślałem. Widzisz, wychodzi na to że musimy przestać pić podczas instalacji, a pracowników muszę wysłać na dodatkowe szkolenie. Najlepiej od razu do Ciebie bo nie znam nikogo innego kto wklejałby tablety prawie do każdej ściany.  




> Ale oczywiście "sprzedawca wie lepiej" czego potrzebuję


Staram się rozumieć swojego klienta. Widać ciebie bym tak szybko nie zrozumiał, ale w efekcie końcowym prawdopodobnie skończyłoby się na tablecie w każdej ścianie. Klient nasz Pan. 




> nikt nie mówi o sterowaniu oświetlenia z tabletu. Od tego są zwykłe wyłączniki, które lepiej sprawdzają się niż "panele sensorowe". Tablety są zupełnie do czegoś innego.


Cholera, człowiek się całe życie zastanawia po co to jest, a tu się okazuje że wystarczyło zapytać Mariana

Zakładam że nie pomyliłeś paneli sensorowych z tabletami lub wyłącznikami? Jeśli nie to zakładam że dotykałeś kiedykolwiek jakiegoś panela sensorowego?  Najlepiej takiego który ma więcej niż dwa pola skoro twierdzisz że wyłączniki są lepsze. 

Tak naprawdę średnio mnie interesuje ile masz tabletów na ścianie, twoja sprawa jeśli dla ciebie to wygoda. Tylko w tym przypadku na twoim miejscu nie używałbym zwrotu "marketing bullshit" bo w cieniu twojej instalacji traci on sens w odniesieniu do którego go użyłeś. A to czy sensor (oczywiście dwupolowy) jest gorszy czy lepszy od włącznika to kwestia gustu klienta i jego podejścia do wygody. Jeśli natomiast mówimy o sensorach wielopolowych to tutaj przewaga nad wyłącznikami jest niepodważalna, szczególnie w pomieszczeniach gdzie obwodów jest dużo. Sensor w niektórych kwestiach ma również ogromną przewagę nad tabletem. Przede wszystkim ma bezpośredni i szybki dostęp do tego pod co go zaprogramujemy. 2 do 5 sekund zanim wybudzisz tableta ma duże znaczenie dla komfortu użytkowania. Jest urządzeniem magistralnym nieuzależnionym od jakiegokolwiek systemu operacyjnego, routera internetowego i w przypadku systemów o inteligencji rozproszonej, od serwera.  Twoja oryginalna instalacja polegająca na rozmieszczeniu dużej ilości tabletów w ścianach może być dla ciebie wygodna, a ja uważam że dużo wygodniej jest mieć smartphona przy sobie. Nigdy go nie szukam bo albo mam go w kieszeni albo leży przy mnie na stole. Dla mnie rozwiązanie o niebo wygodniejsze i zarazem tańsze.

----------


## Marian_D

> Zakładam że nie pomyliłeś paneli sensorowych z tabletami lub wyłącznikami? Jeśli nie to zakładam że dotykałeś kiedykolwiek jakiegoś panela sensorowego?  Najlepiej takiego który ma więcej niż dwa pola skoro twierdzisz że wyłączniki są lepsze.


Masz na myśli takie? http://grenton.pl/panel-dotykowy-x8-...alacja-40.html

Bo mam ich trochę w domu i działają. Tyle że tablet służy do czegoś innego. Na panelu tego typu nie sprawdzisz kto stoi przy drzwiach gdy dzwoni dzwonek ani nie odbierzesz rozmowy skype.

Smutne to forum... praktycznie nie ma tu zwykłych użytkowników, za to pełno sprzedawców, którzy wiedzą lepiej, niż użytkownik systemu który używa go na codzień. I myślę że to jest powód że zwykli użytkownicy niewiele piszą.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Smutne to forum... praktycznie nie ma tu zwykłych użytkowników, za to pełno sprzedawców, którzy wiedzą lepiej, niż użytkownik systemu który używa go na codzień. I myślę że to jest powód że zwykli użytkownicy niewiele piszą.


Jakbyś nie zauważył staram się tu w normalny, ludzki sposób pisać i dyskutować czy to z instalatorami czy to z ludźmi którzy dopiero zabierają się do swoich instalacji pierwszy raz w życiu. Złośliwy staję się dopiero wtedy jeśli ktoś bez merytorycznych podstaw w moim mniemaniu próbuje wmówić mi że wciskam klientom kit. I w tym przypadku gdyby zamiast tekstu



> Sorry, ale to już nic innego jak "makreting bullshit".


padł tekst "Ja uważam że dobrej jakości tablet na Androidzie niczym nie ustępuje urządzeniu iPad" to pewnie bym się nawet z tobą zgodził, bo jak zauważyłeś poza jakością wymieniłem też inne powody dlaczego używam właśnie tego urządzenia do "wklejenia" w ścianę.

----------


## homelogic

> Smutne to forum... praktycznie nie ma tu zwykłych użytkowników, za to pełno sprzedawców, którzy wiedzą lepiej, niż użytkownik systemu który używa go na codzień. I myślę że to jest powód że zwykli użytkownicy niewiele piszą.


Taka branża. Raz że to jest świeży temat i nie ma jeszcze rzesz ludzi gotowych wyrażać swoją opinię ani za bardzo jak porównać z sąsiadem kto ma lepsze. Dwa, nie jest to produkt który się często wymienia - ci który kupili raz zostają najczęściej z tym co mają na całe długie lata, żyjąc w błogiej nieświadomości że mogli mieć coś lepszego za tyle samo. 
Sprzedawcy to często entuzjaści i jednocześnie jedyni, którzy mieli okazję naprawdę porównać jedno rozwiązanie z drugim. Owszem, trafiasz często na fanatyków danych marek, ale gdzieś tam co któryś post trafia się merytoryczna perełka. 

A w kwestii DIY to ogólnie życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki. Raz na 1000 przypadków trafia się prawdziwy wymiatacz, który wchodzi potem w branżę ze swoimi prototypami - czego życzę wszystkim Adamom Słodowym z tego wątku  :wink: .

----------


## sebcioc55

> Masz na myśli takie? http://grenton.pl/panel-dotykowy-x8-...alacja-40.html
> 
> Bo mam ich trochę w domu i działają


Fajny ten panel, nie widziales go wcześniej. Za ile go mozna dostac?

----------


## Marian_D

> Złośliwy staję się dopiero wtedy jeśli ktoś bez merytorycznych podstaw w moim mniemaniu


O to właśnie mi chodzi. 

Piszesz ciągle o "wybudzaniu tabletów" co sugeruje, że chodzi Ci o tablet z zainstalowaną aplikacją (poza tym ipady mogą działać tylko w oparciu o nie). To zupełnie coś innego, niż to, o czym ja piszę: tablet, który służy do wielu innych rzeczy związanych z domem, a wszystkie one są widoczne na pulpicie (kamery, przyciski sterowania domem, notatki itp itd). Tablet staje się wtedy takim ogólnym pulpitem a nie ekranem do wyświetlania aplikacji.

Tak więc, nie widząc rozwiązania które działa u mnie w domu, posługując się analogią, napisałeś że to bez sensu. Takich właśnie sprzedawców miałem na myśli: z klapkami na oczach i przekonujących wszystkich wkoło, że to co robią, jest bez sensu i powinni zastosować "jedynie słuszne rozwiązanie" (tu w zależności od sprzedawcy do wyboru: ipad, KNX itp).


Ipad, który oferujesz klientom, to moim zdaniem najgorsze rozwiązanie dla automatyki budynkowej - właśnie z tego powodu, że musi na nim działać aplikacja. Interfejs ipada czy iphone'a nie zmienił się od niemal dziesięciu lat. Android bije go na głowę.

Ale grunt to "stylowa ramka"  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## Marian_D

> Fajny ten panel, nie widziales go wcześniej. Za ile go mozna dostac?


Nie pamietam dokładnie bo kupowałem cały system i musiałbym szukać wyceny. Ale to było coś na poziomie 300-400 pln.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ipad, który oferujesz klientom, to moim zdaniem najgorsze rozwiązanie dla automatyki budynkowej - właśnie z tego powodu, że musi na nim działać aplikacja. Interfejs ipada czy iphone'a nie zmienił się od niemal dziesięciu lat. Android bije go na głowę.
> Ale grunt to "stylowa ramka"


Widzę że nie odpuszczasz. Daleki jestem od faworyzowania marki Apple czy systemu Android, wręcz stosuję i to i to. Prywatnie też używam urządzeń zarówno iOS, Android jak i Windows, jak też nigdy fanatycznie nie udzielałem się na żadnym ortodoksyjnym forum którychkolwiek z nich. Zastanawiam się natomiast co cię skłania do pisania takich bzdur. Z drugiej strony kto wie, gdybym nie widział i nie używał nic z Androidem przez dziesięć lat to może też to samo gadałbym o Androidzie...  

OK, wigilia niedługo. Wesołych świąt wszystkim życzę i do usłyszenia (przeczytania) po świętach.

----------


## Sztywniak

iF-Jimi: Muszę się zgodzić z Marianem ponieważ przewaga Androida nad IOS-em pod tym względem jest kolosalna. Możliwości jakie dają aplikacje natywne udostępniane przez producentów ID są bardzo małe do tego, co możesz zrobić na ekranach Android-a. Nawet najbardziej elastyczna z aplikacji , którą jest ImperiHome jest śmieszną namiastką.
Na tablecie androidowym bez problemu na jednym ekranie umieścisz (w dowolnym układzie jaki Ci się przyśni) :
- kamerę (dowolnego typu, w każdym standardzie strumieniowania) łącznie z dowolnymi przyciskami od PTZ , a nawet przyciski automatyzujące kilka poleceń naraz , które ma wykonać kamera
- dowolne przyciski , suwaki z ID w dowolnym kształcie umieszczone np na rzucie piętra, zdjęciu pomieszczenia czy jak tam wymyślisz
- dowolne czujniki w dowolnej formie
- podgląd danych ze stacji meteo
- podgląd czasu dojazdu do pracy, korków, sugerowanych objazdów/tras alternatywnych
- widgety do obsługi urządzeń multimedialnych (radio, TV, multiroom itd..
i masę innych rzeczy, a to wszystko na jednym ekranie w dowolnym układzie.
Na Androidzie możesz także odczytywać głosowo dowolne komunikaty z ID co w połączeniu a alarmem jest bardzo praktyczne. (zamiast wyjącej syreny możesz zrobić precyzyjny komunikat np dokładną nazwę naruszonego czujnika)
Tablet androidowy posiada wiele różnych czujników , które także możesz wykorzystać np zbliżeniowy do uruchomienia ekranu, akcelerometr do sabotażu, czujnik światła, itd... Wykorzystasz kamerę i mikrofon. Skorzystasz też z urządzeń po bluetooth czy Wi-Fi.
Dzięki tym możliwością mógłbyś w domu założyć jednocześnie ID od kilku producentów i sterować nimi z jednego ekranu. U mnie tak to działa.
Potrzebowałem malutki przycisk bateryjny to podpiąłem po bluetooth do Androida i bez problemu zapalam nim teraz światło , do choinki na zewnątrz domu użyłem wall pluga po bluetooth, do drugiej choinki użyłem switcha po Wi-Fi.
Jak zrobisz to wszystko na IPADzie to stawiam Ci 100l whiskey.  :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sztywniak, nie o to mi chodziło żeby przekonywać że iPad jest lepszy od urządzeń z Androidem. W niektórych kwestiach jest lepszy, w niektórych gorszy. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz co napisałem powyżej. Abstrahując od faktu że aplikacja ImperiHome o którym piszesz działa również na iOS, od tego że da się zrobić w iOS żeby kod programu był przetwarzany nawet wtedy jak program jest w tle, że da się w dowolnym miejscu i w dowolnej wielkości umieszczać aplikacje i widgety. Dużą część tych kwestii załatwia chociażby aplikacja multiplexer. Co prawda musimy wtedy złamać politykę Apple i pobrać to z Cydii ale jest to do zrobienia. Inna sprawa jest taka że jeśli już to robię to faktycznie wolę zastosować Androida od iPada i nie bawić się w łamanie kodu systemu. Ale dla takich rozwiązań o których piszesz zamiast wstawiać 10 tabletów w różnych pokojach w ścianę wolę żeby klienci używali sobie smarphona. Powyżej negatywnie odniosłem się do stwierdzenia że pisanie że urządzenia z iOS nie nadają się do automatyki budynku i że wklejanie tylu ekranów w ścianę jest bez sensu. I owszem Marian_D, stylowa ramka jest bardzo ważna. W przeciwnym wypadku klienci nie wieszali by sobie stylowych włączników za 100 zł zamiast 15, nie inwestowaliby w eleganckie umeblowanie czy ekskluzywne żyrandole. Przecież mebel znacznie tańszy czy żyrandol za 500 zł spełnia taką samą funkcję, a czasem daje też więcej światła.

----------


## autorus

> Nie pamietam dokładnie bo kupowałem cały system i musiałbym szukać wyceny. Ale to było coś na poziomie 300-400 pln.


A czy masz coś na poszczególnych polach wygrawerowane? Albo czy jest taka możliwość?  Cena jest ok.

----------


## iF-Jimi

autorus te panele które Ci podlinkował Marian_D to panele dedykowane do konkretnego systemu, w tym przypadku Grenton. Tak samo jak i te http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-targach/page3 #51 jak i różne z KNX itp. będą działały tylko z konkretnym systemem jeśli zainstalujesz go sobie w domu. Jeśli szukasz samych autonomicznych włączników sensorowych to raczej musisz szukać coś ala Livolo, Koti, Ave Touch itp.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Chociaż panele w systemach rozproszonych można zastosować bez potrzeby rozbudowywania inteligentnej instalacji. Możesz zrobić np. tak że włożysz panel sensorowy, do puszki sam moduł przekaźnikowy lub dimmer i te dwa urządzenia będą już ze sobą współpracowały. Warunkiem jest zwykle doprowadzenie zasilania i zazwyczaj nie jest to 230V. Sprawę oczywiście rozwiązać może miniaturowy dopuszkowy zasilacz pod warunkiem że masz na tyle głęboką puszkę żeby to tam wszystko zmieścić.

----------


## autorus

to odpada.

----------


## Janjanek

autorus co z twoim Nexo?. Tam masz dostępne panele.

----------


## Marian_D

> Ale dla takich rozwiązań o których piszesz zamiast wstawiać 10 tabletów w różnych pokojach w ścianę wolę żeby klienci używali sobie smarphona.


To Twoi klineci. Ja nie jestem Twoim klientem i mam inne rozwiązanie, które bardzo moim zdaniem się sprawdza, ale Ty ciągle piszesz że to bez sensu.

Klient jak wiadomo, często łyka to co proponuje sprzedawca. A potem może jedynie pluć sobie w brodę jak zobaczy, że da się inaczej.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Klient jak wiadomo, często łyka to co proponuje sprzedawca. A potem może jedynie pluć sobie w brodę jak zobaczy, że da się inaczej.


Oczywiście że tak, masz najprawdziwszą rację. Dlatego też powinien trafić do takiego do którego ma zaufanie żeby nie musiał sobie pluć w brodę że ten kazał mu nawciskać tabletów w każdą ścianę gdzie się da. Nie neguję tego że u ciebie może się to sprawdzać. Nie wykluczam też faktu że może mieć to podłoże psychologiczne.

----------


## -robert-

> Mi się marzy ,nie ekstra sterowanie wszystkim z każdego miejsca w kosmosie ,tylko podstawowa instalacja sterowania światłem ,bym np, po ciemku nie musiał się kłaść do łóżka a w nocy nogami nie sprawdzał jak dotrzeć  do łazienki.By w przypadku wiatrołapu i innych niektórych pomieszczeń zapalało się samo światło jak tam wchodzę.Mógł sterować roletami i automatycznie wyłączać niektóre gniazdka jak wychodzę z domu.Ma to wszystko opierać się na połączeniach kablowych.Sterowanie wentylacją mechaniczną ,buforami i temperaturą .


Witaj,
też w miarę czytania jestem coraz bardziej zachłyśnięty automatyką domową. Jednak z racji ograniczeń budżetowych, w swoim domu wykonam raczej standardową instalację elektryczną. O czym jednak chciałem Ci napisać... że część z Twoich założeń (szczególnie tych dotyczących oświetlenia) możesz  wykonać dodając do instalacji elektrycznej czujniki ruchu kosztujące w granicach 50zł/szt i one pozwolą Ci zapalać/gasić automatycznie światło w korytarzu, wiatrołapie, garderobach etc...
Do rolet możesz użyć sterowników po ok 50-80zł/szt które pozwolą Ci sterować nimi indywidualnie/grupowo/ bądź z pilota.
I ta powyższa część zdaje się, że jest łatwa do ogarnięcia w podstawowym zakresie. Natomiast ostatnia część cytowanej przeze mnie Twojej wypowiedzi dotyczącej sterowania wentylacją mechaniczną i temperaturą w domu to już chyba wyższy stopień skomplikowania.
Tu ewentualnie można zakupić pompę ciepła i rekuperator od jednego producenta, który dostarcza jeden ładny sterownik do obu urządzeń i powiesić go w wybranym miejscu w domu. 

Na końcu nadmienię, że jestem tylko czytelnikiem, sam zdobywam wiedzę i szukam rozwiązań dla siebie.

Z pozdrowieniami Noworocznymi dla forumowiczów!
Robert

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Co do czujek ruchu, nie bardzo chyba by mi odpowiadały ,trzeba się ruszać by zadziałały. lepsze wydają mi się czujki zliczające ludzi .Gdzieś tu był link do nich. Nie miałem czasu poczytać o nich.
Rolety ,to rzeczywiście nie jest problem ,jeszcze w starej firmie montowałem takie. Sterowanie światłem chyba będzie na przekażnikach bistabilnych .Chcę mieć proste sterowanie światłami, bez efektów świetlnych , pilotów,telefonów..Wydaje mi się bardziej praktyczne, naciśnięcie przycisku niż szukanie pilota lub odpowiedniej aplikacji w telefonie.Czy to będzie normalny przycisk,tablet ,specjalny ekran ,to się jeszcze okaże .Technika idzie szybko do przodu ,a ja mam jeszcze 2 lata do tego etapu. Teraz tylko ciągnę wszędzie kable do sterowania.
Rekuperator mam już zrobiony ,tymi rękami pomysłu Adama.Sterowanie min nie będzie skomplikowane .Na allegro ogłaszał się człowiek ,który robił takie, w zależności od zawartości CO2 ,rozmawiałem jakiś czas temu z nim i powiedział,że dorobienie jeszcze do tego regulacji od wilgotności, nie będzie problemu.
Regulacja temperatury u mnie, to  dwa położenia .Pierwsze to dla mnie temperatura komfortowa ,gdy jestem w domu ,jej wysokość ustalę jak już będę mieszkał .Drugi przypadek, to długi wyjazd -temperatura obniżona do 5-10 oC. Zwiększy się automatycznie ,jak bezie powrót ,to potrafi teraz ,każdy regulator temperatury.
Buduje dom pasywny, z wentylacją mechaniczną ,tam zmiana temperatury o 1 stopień to kwestia godzin lub dni.Bawienie się w jakieś wymyślne układy do jej stabilizacji to tylko strata kasy.
 Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## amtk

Muszę się zgodzić.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Pracuję teraz w pięknej Bawarii ,za oknem widać  wysokie Alpy.
W pokoju ,w którym mieszkam ,pod łóżkiem ,są zainstalowane dwie lampy ledowe z czujnikiem ruchu.Wystarczy jakiś ruch, koło łóżka a lampa się zapala. Nie jest to światło intensywne,ale wystarczy ,by można było w pomieszczeniu  swobodnie się poruszać.Ja myślałem o jakimś dodatkowym włączniku, przy łóżku, by zapalał delikatne światło ,umożliwiające dojście do korytarza,a takie proste rozwiązanie.
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## xtea

> autorus co z twoim Nexo?. Tam masz dostępne panele.


Chyba Autorus ma to na sprzedaż. Nawet tego nie poużywał. Ciekawe czemu?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...76#post7241476

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Chyba Autorus ma to na sprzedaż. Nawet tego nie poużywał. Ciekawe czemu?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...76#post7241476


Niech zgadnę. Będziesz teraz próbował postawić chińskie moduły PLC na wyższej półce nad Nexo?  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> Niech zgadnę. Będziesz teraz próbował postawić chińskie moduły PLC na wyższej półce nad Nexo?


No weź przestań  :Smile:  Ale jak ktoś tyle wydał i rezygnuje przed ostatecznym rozwiązaniem to musi mieć wyraźny powód. Sam używam sterowników Fatek, tych których Autorus chciał użyć wcześniej i z nich też zrezygnował. Nie wiem też czemu. Jak ich z powodzeniem używam w połączeniu z innymi sterownikami. I powiem, że nie ma nic lepszego niż możliwość samodzielnego programowania. Osobiście nigdy bym nie poszedł w żaden gotowy system. Nawet gdybym go kupił za bezcen czy dostał za darmo.

----------

